# Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

 die letzten Wochen waren ja wieder viele Themen am Laufen die ich mal in die Kategorie Schlupflochsuchen einordnen will. Ich als Fischereiaufseher hab mir da ganz speziell meine Gedanken darüber gemacht. Nachfolgend mal ein paar Beispiele über Themen, bei denen ich ganz schön ins nachdenken kam, oft auch ohne Ergebnis:

 1. Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein (Ist das richtiges Angeln oder nicht?)
 2. Hechtangeln im Forellengewässer (Hecht hat in Bayern im Forellengewässer weder Schonmaß noch -zeit) in der Forellenschonzeit mit 3er oder 4er Spinner
 3. Finessemontagen mit Tauwurm auf Barsch in der Zanderschonzeit, auch wenn so gut wie keine Barsche in dem Gewässer vorkommen
 4. Bei einer erlaubten Raubfischrute und einer zum Friedfisch-/Aalangeln sind beide Ruten mit 10cm langen Köfis bestückt, den einen soll der Zander fressen, den anderen der Aal
 5. Wurfübungen ohne Erlaubnisschein am Gewässer mit Blinker ohne Haken

 Ohne jetzt auf ein Thema spezieller eingehen zu wollen: Könnt ihr es nachvollziehen, dass man als Kontrolleur da manchmal richtig doof aus der Wäsche schaut? Der Vereinsvorstand bei 20 Anrufen in der Woche bzgl. obengenannter Themen nicht einfach mal genervt ist? Diese ganzen Ämter werden von meist arbeitenden Leuten ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit betreut. Ich persönlich kann es verstehen, dass bei der Schlupflochsucherei irgendwann rigorose Verbote ausgesprochen werden, nur um sich die ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit zu erleichtern...

 Warum müssen einige Angler immer bis an die äußerste Grenze (am liebsten noch nen Fuß drüber) des erlaubten gehen und können nicht mal mit etwas Vernunft an die Sache gehen? Wieder zu den genannten Beispielen _(Kursiv mögliche Konsequenzen durch die Vereine):_

 zu 1. Ist es so schwer, sich für den einen Tag zu loten einen Erlaubnisschein zu kaufen? Man spart beiden Seiten Ärger. _Komplettes Echoverbot?_
 zu 2. Mit einem geeigneten Köder z. B. einem Gummi mit 15 cm oder ähnlichen hätte man ja kein Problem, es muss also nicht der Forellenspinner zum Hechtangeln sein!_ Komplettes Angelverbot in der Bachforellenschonzeit, auch die Ruttenangler werden sich bedanken..._
 zu 3. Kann man sich die Barschangelei mit Finessemontagen denn nicht ein paar Monate verkneifen und die Zander (die zweifelsfrei auch darauf beißen) in Ruhe vögeln lassen? _Komplettes Angelverbot in der Schonzeit, Schleien und Karpfenangler sind dann meistens auch betroffen_
 zu 4. _Nachtangeln nur mit einer Rute_
 zu 5. _Durch weitere Verbote bekommt man wenn man die Jugendgruppe gleich stellt schon Probleme bei der Jugend..._

 Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Vorstand oder Aufseher in meinen Zeilen wieder oder manch Angler macht sich einfach ein paar Gedanken, dass unsere Vorstände und Aufseher auch nur Menschen sind und welches Verhalten für ein *Miteinander *denn angebracht ist...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Von Schlupflochsucherei halte ich gar nichts, aber bei den von dir oben geschilderten Punkten sehe ich die Problematik überhaupt nicht:

Loten und Wurfübungen ohne fangbereites Material (also ohne Haken) und ohne Erlaubnisschein: Wo ist da bitte das Problem? Wer wird geschädigt?

Angeln mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit: Kunstköder generell in der Schonzeit von Zielfischen (also bis zum Ende der Schonzeit von Hecht, Zander, Forelle) verbieten. Machen wir im Verein radikal. Alles andere ist Schmarren und wird seitens der "schwarzen Schafe" ausgenutzt.

Angeln mit mehreren Köderfisch-Angeln: Verbieten und Ende der Diskussion.

Tauwurm-Angeln während der Zanderschonzeit: Damit muss man leben. Ist kein Drama.

Macht doch die Angel-Welt nicht komplizierter, als sie es eh schon ist.

Grüße von einem Gewässerwart


----------



## pendejo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ein Erlaubnisschein für's Loten oder Wurfübungen, soweit kommt es noch... :q als nächstes brauchen Kinder am Rhein einen Erlaubnisschein, wenn sie Steine über das Wasser flitschen lassen... :vik: Grober Unfug.

Sehe eigentlich auch bei keinem der genannten Punkte Probleme, außer die Art der Formulierung von Punkt 4. Dann soll man es halt "Köderfischrute oder -montage" nennen, nicht "Raubfisch", dann ist die Sache doch schon klar.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich seh das ähnlich wie der Naturliebhaber.
Mit klaren Regelungen entgeht man da doch vielen Konflikten.
Das Problem beim Loten sehe ich auch nicht. Auch Anfüttern sollte ohne Angelschein möglich sein (manche bringen Ihr Futter ja auch mit Ruten und Futterrakten aus). Finde ich ok. Wer mehrere Tage vor dem Angeln so füttern will, müsste sich ja gleich ne Wochenkarte kaufen (um einen Tag zu angeln).
Die ganzen anderen Punkte kann man doch mit klar formulierten Angelbedingungen regeln.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,

ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass man als Aufseher/Gewässerwart vom Verhalten solcher Angler gefrustet ist.



> welches Verhalten für ein Miteinander denn angebracht ist...



Das wird halt zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich beurteilt. Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass der Egoismus zunimmt.

In kleinen Vereinen wo man noch jeden Kollegen kennt, funktioniert die soziale Kontrolle meist noch. Da gibt es solche Probleme nur selten.

Bei Gewässern die von einer eher anonymen Masse befischt werden,  helfen oft nur genau formulierte Regeln und regelmäßige Kontrollen, wenn man nicht kapitulieren will. 

Und wenn den Verantwortlichen das "Hase und Igel Spiel" zu blöd wird, kommen eben Totalverbote.

Wäre schön, wenn durch deinen Appell mancher zum Nachdenken käme.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich an dem "Problem" dadurch großflächig was ändern wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Auch Anfüttern sollte ohne Angelschein möglich sein (manche bringen Ihr Futter ja auch mit Ruten und Futterrakten aus). Finde ich ok. Wer mehrere Tage vor dem Angeln so füttern will, müsste sich ja gleich ne Wochenkarte kaufen (um einen Tag zu angeln).



Anfüttern ist ohne Erlaubnisschein verboten, da hier die Hegepflicht zu berücksichtigen ist. Es handelt sich schließlich um das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in das Gewässer, was vielerorts entweder seitens der Umweltgesetzgebung reguliert ist oder halt seitens der Vereine. 

Viele Vereine erlauben nur das Einbringen geringer Futtermengen pro Tag und verbieten das Anfüttern Tage voraus generell.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Es ist doch häufig so:
Wer Schlupflöcher sucht und diese dann übertrieben ausnutzt, bekommt sie irgnedwann gestopft. 
Und andersrum, wer als Verein oder Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers Schlupflöcher in seinen Regelwerken zulässt, muss mit Mißbrauch leben.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Naja, eine Gewässerordnung ohne Schlupflöcher hätte dann wahrscheinlich 12 Seiten... die Antwort macht es sich ein wenig zu einfach meiner Meinung nach.

 Und was der eine als klare Formulierung beziffert, in der findet der nächste wieder einen Reibungspunkt. 

 Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach das wie oben schon von anderen erwähnt der Egoismus zunimmt und das logische Denken inkl. Verhalten abnimmt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei Gewässern die von einer eher anonymen Masse befischt werden,  helfen oft nur genau formulierte Regeln und regelmäßige Kontrollen, wenn man nicht kapitulieren will.



Es hat seine Gründe, dass viele Vereine Gastkarten nur für Gewässerbesuche im Beisein eines Vereinsmitglieds ausgeben. Es genügt halt leider meist, wenn sich 5% der Besucher danebenbenehmen.

Ein Angelkollege von mir (auch Gewässerwart) hatte kürzlich die Gelegenheit, einer Anglergruppe zuzuhören, die sich nicht bewusst war, dass er deren Sprache versteht. Da wurden Geschichten erzählt, wie an einem Tag 89 Zander gefangen und an ein Restaurant verkauft wurden. Solche Vorgänge sind das eigentliche Problem, nicht das Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Es ist doch häufig so:
> Wer Schlupflöcher sucht und diese dann übertrieben ausnutzt, bekommt sie irgnedwann gestopft.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Steht ja oben in meinem Post. Doch leider müssen dann häufig alle drunter leiden...


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,



> Anfüttern ist ohne Erlaubnisschein verboten,



Wenn es ein reines Vereinsverbot ist und der "Täter" keinen Erlaubnisschein und damit auch keine Rechtsbeziehung zum Verein hat wird es aber schwierig den Verstoß zu ahnden.

Ich kenne Gewässer, wo das  häufig gemacht wird.
Unter der Woche wird ohne Schein gefüttert, am Wochenende dann mit Tagesscheinen geangelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Erwischen freundlich auf das Verbot hinweisen, beim zweiten Erwischen keine Ausgabe von Tageskarten mehr an die betreffende Person (schwarze Liste). Und wenn wirklich jemand beratungsresistent ist, Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch. Der Verein hat Hausrecht an seinen Gewässern (natürlich unter Berücksichtigung des Gemeinnutzungsrechts, worunter das Einbringen von Futter aber nicht fällt).


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Wenn solche Probleme mit Gastanglern vermehrt auftreten, dann muß man eben keine Gastkarten mehr verkaufen....ein Verein in der Nachbarschaft sah sich zu dem Schritt gezwungen, weil es vermehrt Probleme mit Gästen (Karpfen und Welsangler) gab, die tagelang am Gewässer campiert haben und sich benommen haben wie die Axt im Walde.
Traurig das einige wenige es übertreiben müssen...


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Anfüttern ist ohne Erlaubnisschein verboten, da hier die Hegepflicht zu berücksichtigen ist. Es handelt sich schließlich um das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in das Gewässer, was vielerorts entweder seitens der Umweltgesetzgebung reguliert ist oder halt seitens der Vereine.
> 
> Viele Vereine erlauben nur das Einbringen geringer Futtermengen pro Tag und verbieten das Anfüttern Tage voraus generell.



Auch nicht grundsätzlich. Wenn der Verein oder der Gewässereigentümer das Füttern nicht verbietet, ist es auch nicht verboten.

 Kleines Beispiel: Ich befische einen ca. 100 Ha großen Baggersee, an diesem See gibt es eine Stelle, da füttern sehr viele Leute Enten. Diese Stelle ist die konstant unter Futter stehende beste Karpfenstelle im ganzen Gewässer. |supergri #d
 Wie will man jetzt einem Angler verbieten eine Stelle anzufüttern während Oma mit Enkelkind Brötchen ins Gewässer einbringen darf. Oder andersherum gefragt, soll der Fischereiaufseher Oma nach Angelschein fragen, eventuell will Opa ja morgen auch dort angeln.

 Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde den Eintrag von Nährstoffe in manchen Gewässer auch recht problematisch.

 Zu den anderen Regelungen, wenn Vereine ihre eigenen Regeln nicht so definieren können, dass da keine Schlupflöcher entstehen, ist das schon recht traurig.
 So kann man z.B. Kunstköder und Köderfische für gewisse Zeiträume gänzlich verbieten.
 Zum Angeln mit Wurm, da kann man wohl nicht viel machen, das muss dann hingenommen werden oder man verbietet für einen gewissen Zeitraum an manchen Gewässer das angeln komplett.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beim ersten Erwischen freundlich auf das Verbot hinweisen, beim zweiten Erwischen keine Ausgabe von Tageskarten mehr an die betreffende Person (schwarze Liste). Und wenn wirklich jemand beratungsresistent ist, Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch. Der Verein hat Hausrecht an seinen Gewässern (natürlich unter Berücksichtigung des Gemeinnutzungsrechts, worunter das Einbringen von Futter aber nicht fällt).



Da wäre ich ganz bei dir.

Ist allerdings bei der Gewässergröße, der hohen Anzahl der Ausgabestellen und der geringen Kontrolldichte ne Illusion.

Und wie du beschrieben hast, kann man mitunter schon  froh sein, wenn es nur "Schlupflöcher" sind und die Regeln nicht komplett ignoriert werden.

Wobei 89 Zander an einem Tag schon für einen absolutes Topgewässer sprechen. Allerdings nur, solange diese Jungs da nicht öfter aufschlagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei 89 Zander an einem Tag schon für einen absolutes Topgewässer sprechen. Allerdings nur, solange diese Jungs da nicht öfter aufschlagen.



War am Main. Und da waren erheblich mehr als 1 Angler unterwegs und vermutlich auch teils andere Methoden als Angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> A
> Wie will man jetzt einem Angler verbieten eine Stelle anzufüttern während Oma mit Enkelkind Brötchen ins Gewässer einbringen darf. Oder andersherum gefragt, soll der Fischereiaufseher Oma nach Angelschein fragen, eventuell will Opa ja morgen auch dort angeln.



In solchen Fällen steht man natürlich auf verlorenem Posten. Beim 10ha-Vereinsweiher (oder viel kleiner) sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Ukel (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Angelkollege von mir (auch Gewässerwart) hatte kürzlich die Gelegenheit, einer Anglergruppe zuzuhören, die sich nicht bewusst war, dass er deren Sprache versteht. Da wurden Geschichten erzählt, wie an einem Tag 89 Zander gefangen und an ein Restaurant verkauft wurden. Solche Vorgänge sind das eigentliche Problem, nicht das Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein.



Sowas kann auch für das Restaurant nach hinten losgehen, denn der Betreiber muss ja u.a.  aus steuerlichen Gründen eine Rechnung für den Kauf der Zander fürs Fianzamt vorliegen haben, die er von den fremdsprachlich sprechenden „Anglern“ kaum bekommen haben dürfte #d


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ohne entsprechende Kontrollen und ohne Konsequenzen sind sowieso alle Bestimmungen wertlos.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechende Kontrollen und ohne Konsequenzen sind sowieso alle Bestimmungen wertlos.



Schön, dass du wieder da bist. #h


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechende Kontrollen und ohne Konsequenzen sind sowieso alle Bestimmungen wertlos.



Willkommen zurück Andal :vik:

Ein wahres Wort.

Und bei Kontrollen sollte man sich m.E. auf die wirklich gravierenden Fälle konzentrieren, wo eben der Fischbestand oder andere geschädigt oder negativ beeinflusst werden.

An Ausloten kann ich persönlich jetzt nicht verwerfliches finden.

Mit 3er Mepps in der Forellenschonzeit "auf Hecht" angeln schon eher.  Besonders wenn "nicht lebensfähiger Beifang" entnommen werden muss. Das riecht dann schon irgendwie nach Missbrauchsabsicht.


----------



## PAFischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Anfüttern ist ohne Erlaubnisschein verboten, da hier die Hegepflicht zu berücksichtigen ist. Es handelt sich schließlich um das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in das Gewässer, was vielerorts entweder seitens der Umweltgesetzgebung reguliert ist oder halt seitens der Vereine.
> 
> Viele Vereine erlauben nur das Einbringen geringer Futtermengen pro Tag und verbieten das Anfüttern Tage voraus generell.



Naja, wie macht man das dann mit notorischen Entenfütterern?
Platzverweis, weil der ja auch paar Tage die "Enten" füttern und sich dann mit ner Rute hinsetzen kann?

Man sollte manchmal schon auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich "persönlich" würde vorfüttern nicht ahnden.
An Kleinstgewässern sehe ich ein Futterverbot allerdings ein, da diese sehr sensibel reagieren können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> An Kleinstgewässern sehe ich ein Futterverbot allerdings ein, da diese sehr sensibel reagieren können.



Und die sind halt "meine Welt": Weiher zwischen 1 und 10 ha. Bzgl. großer Gewässer sehe ich das auch entspannter.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Der Xte thread zum Thema Shlupfloch.

Kann man als Fischereiaufseher nicht auch verstehen das Angler genervt vom Unwissen der Fischereiaufseher sind? Der TE ist das beste Beispiel dafür. 
(Fürs Loten eine Fischereierlaubniskarte kaufen...lol lol lol) 

Oder von dilettantischen Formulierunge von Regelungen/ Vorschriften etc.?
Das diese "Schluplochsucherei" auch nur eine genaue Auslegung gewisser Vorschriften ist?  :q


----------



## crisis (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Als Fischereiaufseher kann ich die Problematik des TE gut nachvollziehen. Habe allerdings noch nie eine absolut wasserdichte Gewässerordnung gesehen. Da ich auch noch im Vorstand bin muss ich mich da an die eigene Nase fassen, obwohl einige Regeln oft eben schon sehr lange bestehen und nicht regelmäßig hinterfragt werden.

Die 'seltsame' Auffassung von Regeln beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Inhaber von Tageskarten. Die Vereinsmitglieder sind da oft noch viel findiger. Schlimm finde ich, wenn Leute nicht aus Unwissenheit handeln, sondern gezielt versuchen am klar ersichtlichen Hintergrund der Regel vorbei zu kommen, um Ihre persönlichen Interessen zu verfolgen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Xte thread zum Thema Shlupfloch.
> 
> Kann man als Fischereiaufseher nicht auch verstehen das Angler genervt vom Unwissen der Fischereiaufseher sind? Der TE ist das beste Beispiel dafür.
> (Fürs Loten eine Fischereierlaubniskarte kaufen...lol lol lol)



Es gibt offensichtlich Fischereiaufseher, die dich dann vom Gewässer verweisen:



hecht99 schrieb:


> Warum sucht man denn überhaupt bei dem Thema die Konfrontation? Wenn ich an einem Tag meine Messungen machen kann würde ich immer die 10Euro oder so für den Erlaubnisschein berappen bevor ich deswegen mir die Mütze mit einem FA einschlage.
> 
> *Außerdem bin ich selbst FA und würde ihn bitten, sich einen Erlaubnisschein zu holen, da er mit der Handangel am Gewässer unterwegs ist. Selbiges gilt für Wurfübungen...*
> 
> ...



Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage die das tun, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



crisis schrieb:


> Als Fischereiaufseher kann ich die Problematik des TE gut nachvollziehen. Habe allerdings noch nie eine absolut wasserdichte Gewässerordnung gesehen. Da ich auch noch im Vorstand bin muss ich mich da an die eigene Nase fassen, obwohl einige Regeln oft eben schon sehr lange bestehen und nicht regelmäßig hinterfragt werden.
> 
> Die 'seltsame' Auffassung von Regeln beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Inhaber von Tageskarten. Die Vereinsmitglieder sind da oft noch viel findiger. Schlimm finde ich, wenn Leute nicht aus Unwissenheit handeln, sondern gezielt versuchen am klar ersichtlichen Hintergrund der Regel vorbei zu kommen, um Ihre persönlichen Interessen zu verfolgen.




ich auch. Wenn man sich als Aufseher darüber einen Kopf macht ob Looten Angeln ist bzw. dies eine fangfertige Rute sein soll.
Oder Wurfübungen mit einem Blinker ohne Haken...

Sucht hier nicht eher der Fischereiaufseher in dem Fall der TE etwas um den "Angler" ans Bein zu pinkeln?
Solche Aufseher welche auf Krawall aus sind gibt es offenbar auch.

Auch die Formulierung...obwohl kaum Barsche in dem Gewässer sind. sowas von schwammige Formulierung.
Was heisst denn kaum? 

Man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Die wahren Gründe mal außen vor. Es ist aber immer e9n Reibungspunkt, der eigentlich nicht sen muss und er macht beiden  Seiten das Leben nicht besser wird


----------



## geomas (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

So einen Grauzonen-/Schlupfloch-Thread hatten wir doch schon mal vor einem Monat oder 2.

Es wird immer Angler geben, die Grenzbereiche ausloten und es wird immer Aufseher geben, die „nur ins Wirtshaus gehen, um das Haar in der Suppe zu finden”.

Das ist beim Angeln so und auch in fast allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt offensichtlich Fischereiaufseher, die dich dann vom Gewässer verweisen:



So lange es nicht private Gewässer eines Vereins (Hausfriedensbruch beim Betreten des Vereinsgrundstückes ohne Fischereierlaubnisschein?) sind besteht darin keine Chance.
Null Rechtsgrundlage.
in den Fischereigesetzen geht es nur um das mitführen Fangbereiter/ fertiger Angelruten.
Eine Angelrute mit Lootblei ohne Haken ist nicht fangfertig.

Einen Stein an einer Schnur gebunden und diese ins Wasser geworfen ist ja nichts anderes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So lange es nicht private Gewässer eines Vereins (Hausfriedensbruch beim Betreten des Vereinsgrundstückes ohne Fischereierlaubnisschein?) sind besteht darin keine Chance.



Selbst dem steht das Gemeingebrauchsrecht entgegen. Bayern hat das z.B. in seiner Verfassung geregelt: http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-27

Deshalb darf man in Deutschland als Besitzer z.B. keine Wälder oder Seen einzäumen. Ausnahmen davon bedürfen der behördlichen Genehmigung.


----------



## Sei.. (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Es ist doch eine schöne Sache, dass es diese Onlineforen gibt. Hier können wir uns gegenseitig beraten und Wissen austauschen. Die Fragen, welche hier in letzter Zeit zu den "Schlupflöchern" gestellt wurden, sind meiner Meinung nach sehr wertvoll. Würden wir einfach an das Gewässer gehen und drauf loslegen, frei nach unserer Interpretation der Bestimmungen, dann könnten natürlich Probleme entstehen. Dadurch, dass wir hier Fragen an andere Angler richten werden Fehler doch oft schon im Vorhinein ausgeschlossen. Viel problematischer finde ich die klaren Verstöße (lebender Köderfisch,...) und Sauerrein wie liegengelassener Müll von Anlgern, die ich persönlich jedes Jahr gehäuft zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo Hecht99,

das Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern etc. hat bei uns eben dazu geführt, dass Gastkarten nur in Begeleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds zu bekommen sind und auch nicht für alle Gewässer.
Zu den Hechten im Forellengewässer, bei uns sind die Forellengewässer ab 1. Oktober zu, da läuft erst am 1. April wieder was. Geht dann ein Hecht ran, ja, der muss entnommen werden, auch wenn er nur 30cm lang ist.
Zu dem Beispiel mit Zander/Aal und zwei Ruten mit Köderfisch, das sind zwei Raubfischruten. Ist bei uns aber wurscht, da auf Raubfisch (Ansitzangeln) zwei Ruten erlaubt sind. War aber früher mal nicht so und da durfte auch nur an einer Rute ein Fisch oder Teile davon dran sein, stand auch so in den Vorschriften. Zu der Anfütterungsthematik, das wurde (nach vielen Problemen) bei uns (Verein und Verband) derart gelöst, dass das Anfüttern nur in geringem Umfang während des Angelns gestattet ist - also nichts am Tag oder Tage vorher.
Und schon sind ein paar Probleme weg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu den Hechten im Forellengewässer, bei uns sind die Forellengewässer ab 1. Oktober zu, da läuft erst am 1. April wieder was. Geht dann ein Hecht ran, ja, der muss entnommen werden, auch wenn er nur 30cm lang ist.



Aber genau das ist halt vereinsspezifisch. Das Forellengewässer meines Vereins hat neben Forellen einen hervorragenden Bestand an Zander und Aal, hat keine generelle Entnahmepflicht für Hecht und ist ganzjährig offen. #h

Und zum Thema Anfüttern: Nachdem unser Verein pro Jahr mehrere Tonnen Weizen verfüttert, hat sich der Vorstand die Frage gestellt, warum wir das Füttern durch Angler an den Weihern eigentlich stark begrenzen und diesen "kostenlosen Futterservice" nicht im Sinne des Vereins nutzen. Und genau deshalb haben wir an den Weihern die enge Futterbeschränkung aufgehoben. Wir sind nämlich nicht blöd.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> das Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern etc. hat bei uns eben dazu geführt, dass Gastkarten nur in Begeleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds zu bekommen sind und auch nicht für alle Gewässer.



Das ist bei uns auch im Gespräch!
In erster Linie betrifft dieses Schlupflochsuchen (und finden!) zwei Gruppen.
Zunächst mal die, welche während der nicht vorhandenen generellen Raubfischschonzeit in BW, mit der billigen Ausrede auf Barsch oder auf Waller zu fischen, gerne "Beifänge" von Hecht oder Zander machen und diese dann zumindest zum Teil einsacken.
An sich finde ich es erfreulich, dass es (noch) keine generelle Raubfischschonzeit gibt! 
Wenn nicht diese Tageskartenkandidaten auch in der Regel ihren (lächerlichen) Obolus von 15€ wieder in Fleischwert herausfangen wollten!
Die andere Gruppe, die regelmäßig unangenehm auffällt, sind die Karpfenangler, die durch übermäßiges Futterverklappen glänzen.
Außerdem so dreist sind und ganze Gewässerteile absperren, in dem sie ihre Schnüre quer übers Gewässer abspannen!
Die Formulierung im Angelschein, "Angeln nur in Wurfdistanz" hat natürlich nicht gegriffen, man kann kaum glauben, welche Weitenrekorde diese Typen angeblich werfen konnten? 
Dies ist inzwischen konkretisiert worden, mit "Angeln nur bis zu einer Entfernung von 70m erlaubt".
Und auch da gibt es immer noch Idioten, die meinen 150m sind gleich 70m.
Jetzt ist erst mal das Ausbringen der Köder mit Booten verboten worden!
Deshalb werden sich diese Leute selbst abschießen, wenn in Zukunft gilt, Gastangler dürfen nur noch in Begleitung von Vereinsmitgliedern Angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns auch im Gespräch!
> In erster Linie betrifft dieses Schlupflochsuchen (und finden!) zwei Gruppen.
> Zunächst mal die, welche während der nicht vorhandenen generellen Raubfischschonzeit in BW, mit der billigen Ausrede auf Barsch oder auf Waller zu fischen, gerne "Beifänge" von Hecht oder Zander machen und diese dann zumindest zum Teil einsacken.
> An sich finde ich es erfreulich, dass es (noch) keine generelle Raubfischschonzeit gibt!
> ...



|uhoh:

Einzelne unterschiedliche Schonzeiten auf Raubfische sind kein generelles Raubfischangelverbot.
Wenn geschützte Fische entnommen werden ist dies ein Vergehen gegen das Fischereigesetz oder Gewässerordnung. Kein Schlupfloch.


Welches Schlupfloch wird beim Übermäßigen Anfüttern ausgenutzt?
Wenn dies nicht geregelt ist, ist dies kein Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern. 
Ansonsten ist dies ein Vergehen nach der Gewässerordnung oder Gemeindeordnung

Welches Schlupfloch wird bei "komplettes Gewässer" abspannen ausgenutzt?
Eher wird hier gegen die Benimmregel verstossen, gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme.
Aber sicherlich wird hier kein Schlupfloch ausgenutzt.

Die Defintion Angeln nur in Wurfdistanz ist auch sehr weitläufig. 
Einige werfen locker 100m.
Ist dies zu den Vernatwortlichen Damen und Herren zu weit oder darf man auch 120m werfen?
Wo ist hier das Schlupfloch?
Ich sehe da keins.

Du hast nicht ein Schlupfloch genannt.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist halt vereinsspezifisch. Das Forellengewässer meines Vereins hat neben Forellen einen hervorragenden Bestand an Zander und Aal, hat keine generelle Entnahmepflicht für Hecht und ist ganzjährig offen. #h
> 
> Und zum Thema Anfüttern: Nachdem unser Verein pro Jahr mehrere Tonnen Weizen verfüttert, hat sich der Vorstand die Frage gestellt, warum wir das Füttern durch Angler an den Weihern eigentlich stark begrenzen und diesen "kostenlosen Futterservice" nicht im Sinne des Vereins nutzen. Und genau deshalb haben wir an den Weihern die enge Futterbeschränkung aufgehoben. Wir sind nämlich nicht blöd.



Hallo,

mit Forellengewässer meinte ich ein ausgewiesenes Salmonidengewässer und da gibts kein Schonmaß und keine Schonzeit für Hecht und Co.
Das bei eueren Weiher sehe ich ein, aber wir haben keine Weiher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns auch im Gespräch!
> 
> Jetzt ist erst mal das Ausbringen der Köder mit Booten verboten worden!
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

das war bei uns noch nie erlaubt, ob ferngesteuert oder im eigenen Boot, und das ist auch gut so, gäbe nur böses Blut am Wasser.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das war bei uns noch nie erlaubt, ob ferngesteuert oder im eigenen Boot, und das ist auch gut so, gäbe nur böses Blut am Wasser.
> 
> ...



Wäre interessant zu Wissen aus welchem Grund das Ausbringen des Köders mit Booten nicht gestattet ist.
(Vorallem dann, wenn Modellboot fahren erlaubt ist)

Falls dies aber vorher nicht verboten war, ist es kein Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern sondern nun erstmal generell erlaubt.
Man kann ja auch in Wurfdistanz mit dem Boot seinen Köder auslegen.
(Auch unter Anglern gibt es sicherlich Modellbootbauer welche ihr Hobby gerne mit Angeln kombinieren)


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> Einzelne unterschiedliche Schonzeiten auf Raubfische sind kein generelles Raubfischangelverbot.
> Wenn geschützte Fische entnommen werden ist dies ein Vergehen gegen das Fischereigesetz oder Gewässerordnung. Kein Schlupfloch.
> ...



Wie ich geschrieben habe und weil es mit dem Benimm bei Anglern ja bekanntlich nicht weit her ist, wurden ganz klare Regeln in den Schein geschrieben, die aber auch frech missachtet wurden.
Egal, mir soll es recht sein, wenn diese Vögel in Zukunft sich nach anderen Gewässern umsehen müssen.
Nur wird es in der Gegend hier dafür inzwischen richtig eng.
Leider werden, wie immer in solchen Fällen, die paar Gastangler die sich benehmen können, gleich mit bestraft!
Ich war früher sogar stolz darauf, dass Gäste bei uns den gleichen Regeln und Einschränkungen unterliegen wie Vereinsangler, also nicht wie überall woanders üblich benachteiligt werden, inclusive erlaubtes Bootsangeln.
Das ist nun Geschichte!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe und weil es mit dem Benimm bei Angler ja bekanntlich nicht weit her ist, wurden ganz klare Regeln in den Schein geschrieben, die aber auch frech missachtet wurden.
> Egal, mir soll es recht sein, wenn diese Vögel in Zukunft sich nach anderen Gewässern umsehen müssen.
> Nur wird es in der Gegend hier dafür inzwischen richtig eng.
> Leider werden, wie immer in solchen Fällen, die paar Gastangler die sich benehmen können, gleich mit bestraft!
> ...



Nach Deinen genannten Beispielen wurde kein Schlupfloch ausgenutzt.
Schlupflöcher werden nicht nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand bemessen sondern nach niedergeschriebenen Regeln.
Wenn das einbringen von Futter in ein gewässer nicht geregelt ist, kann man soviel reinkippen wie man möchte.
(Falls nicht gegen andere Gesetze und Verordnungen verstoßen wird.)

Und sollten Angler gegen Regeln verstossen ist dies ein Verstoß und kein Schlupfloch.

Letztens kam einer mit Anfüttern mittels Drohne. 
Auch dazu habe ich damals etwas geschrieben. Kein Schlupfloch sondern ein ganz klarer Verstoss gegen das Luftfahrtgesetz.


15cm Shads auf Barsch. 
Kein Schlupfloch. (Wie gross war der Angelhaken am Shad?    )
Die Grösse des Köders beim Angeln auf Barsch ist ja leider nicht definiert.
Ist es Verboten mit solch grossen Ködern auf Barsch zu Angeln?

Zur Pauschalisierung 
1 Zentner = 50kg
Du schreibst zentnerweise...dies sind in der Regel mehr als 1 Zentner also min 2 Zentner.
Dies sind 100kg.
(Glaubst Du doch selber nicht, dass Zentnerweise Mais gekippt wird)

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu Wissen aus welchem Grund das Ausbringen des Köders mit Booten nicht gestattet ist.
> (Vorallem dann, wenn Modellboot fahren erlaubt ist)
> 
> Falls dies aber vorher nicht verboten war, ist es kein Ausnutzen von Schlupflöchern sondern nun erstmal generell erlaubt.
> ...



Futterboot ist in allen mir bekannten Vereinen in Mittelfranken verboten. Die Gründe sind vielfältig: Rückzugsgebiete für Fische schaffen, keine Störung der Wasservögel, keine Technisierung des Angelns etc.


----------



## romelade (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> 1. Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein (Ist das richtiges Angeln oder nicht?)



Loten an sich hat erstmal absolut nichts mit Angeln zu tun. Es handelt sich dabei um die Gewässererkundung.

Denn dann müsste jeder Bootsführer (z.B. Frachtkähne auf dem Rhein oder Hobbybootsfahrer auf dem Bodensee) mit Echolot einen zusätzlichen Angelerlaubnisschein besitzen ohne überhaut etwas mit Angeln zu tun zu haben. Macht also keinen Sinn.
Was kommt als nächstes? Wattwanderer mit Watstock benötigen einen Erlaubnisschein, weil sie sich ein Bild vom Boden machen?
Die Erlaubnisscheine, die ich kenne beziehen sich auf das Angeln. Und weder mit Echolot, noch mit einem Wattstock kann ich Fische an Land ziehen.

Wozu brauche ich denn einen Angelerlaubnisschein für ein öffentliches Gewässer, wenn ich Biologe oder Geologe bin und einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit oder einfach nur einem Hobby nachgehe, das nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat?

Ich halte nichts davon, aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen. Vor allem, wenn das Gesetz eine klare Sprache spricht. Ansonsten hilft auch der gesunde Menschenverstand. 

---

Ich kann auch ein anderes Schlupfloch:
In der Satzung eines Angelvereins steht, dass die Benutzung von Futterbooten nicht gestattet ist.
In der Satzung der Stadt X steht, dass am Gewässer x Modellboote mit Verbrennungsmotor nicht gestattet sind.
Kinder dürfen also mit einem Elektromodellboot rumfahren.
Der gewiefte Angler könnte nun auf die Idee kommen, seine Montagen mit einem gewöhnlichen Modellboot mit Elektroantrieb auszubringen, um immer exakt die selbe Stelle zu treffen.

---
Edit:
Ich für meinen Teil reize nicht jedes Schlupfloch aus und kläre möglichst viele Details ab, um keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen. Vor allem, wenn das Gesetz nur vage ist oder keine Infos hergibt.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich auch. Wenn man sich als Aufseher darüber einen Kopf macht ob Looten Angeln ist bzw. dies eine fangfertige Rute sein soll.
> Oder Wurfübungen mit einem Blinker ohne Haken...
> 
> Sucht hier nicht eher der Fischereiaufseher in dem Fall der TE etwas um den "Angler" ans Bein zu pinkeln?
> ...




 Ich bin da absolut nicht auf Krawall aus aber wenn mich Angler A zu Angler B schickt, weil der 1000 Wurfübungen Richtung seinen Platz macht oder ähnliches...
 Ich hab ja gesagt die Themen jetzt nicht einzeln rauspicken, nur als Anhaltspunkte


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

@Sharpo, nachdem zu urteilen was du so schreibst, bist du eigentlich der Schlupflochsucher par excellance!
Alles was nicht in Stein gemeisselt ist, muss hinterfragt werden und im Zweifel, also bei Ausmachung einer Lücke auch ausgenutzt werden.
Super Einstellung, Glückwunsch!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Sharpo, nachdem zu urteilen was du so schreibst, bist du eigentlich der Schlupflochsucher par excellance!
> Alles was nicht in Stein gemeisselt ist, muss hinterfragt werden und im Zweifel, also bei Ausmachung einer Lücke auch ausgenutzt werden.
> Super Einstellung, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Jürgen



Ah, jetzt gehen Dir die Argumente aus.

#6


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt gehen Dir die Argumente aus.
> 
> #6



Sicher nicht, lohnt sich nur in deinem Fall nicht, sich einen Kopp zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt offensichtlich Fischereiaufseher, die dich dann vom Gewässer verweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage die das tun, ist mir auch schleierhaft.



Bezogen aufs Vereinsgewässer! Da an den meisten mir bekannten Vereinsgeländen steht: Unbefugten ist der Zutritt verboten! Wer ist befugt? Jemand mit Erlaubnisschein!
 Und jemanden bitten einen Erlaubnisschein eben wegen dem gerade Erläuterten zu holen ist nicht vom Gewässer verwiesen oder ähnliches. Darum sagte ich ja, nur als Beispiel

 Deshalb hab ich ja extra darauf hingewiesen sich nicht an den einzelnen Punkten aufzugeilen, da man hierbei sowieso zwischen Vereinstümpel und öffentlichen Gewässern unterscheiden muss!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich bin da absolut nicht auf Krawall aus aber wenn mich Angler A zu Angler B schickt, weil der 1000 Wurfübungen Richtung seinen Platz macht oder ähnliches...
> Ich hab ja gesagt die Themen jetzt nicht einzeln rauspicken, nur als Anhaltspunkte




das der Angler mit seinen Wurfübungen einem anderen Angler seinBlei vorm Kopf wirft war nicht die Rede.
Du hast allg. von Looten und Wurfübungen mit Blinker gesprochen. Nun kommst Du mit Wurfübungen auf anderen Angelplatz um die Ecke..

Ich soll nicht einzelne Fälle rauspicken? 
Warum nicht?

Liegt es daran, dass Deine Beispiele blödsinn sind?

Warum führst Du den anderen Thread nicht fort?
Dort wurde sich bereits ausgiebig über diesen Blödsinn ausgelassen.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Da bleit eigentlich dann nur noch eine "Closed Season", so wie man sie aus GB und in weiten Teilen von BY kennt!?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, lohnt sich nur in deinem Fall nicht, sich einen Kopp zu machen!
> 
> Jürgen




Traurig das man nicht in der Lage sich über selbstgeschrieben Blödsinn gedanken zu machen.
Würde ich Dir echt mal anraten.

Denn zu behaupten Karpfenangler verkappen Zentnerweise Mais entbehrt jeder Grundlage.
1 Zentner = 50kg


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Traurig das man nicht in der Lage sich über selbstgeschrieben Blödsinn gedanken zu machen.
> Würde ich Dir echt mal anraten.
> 
> Denn zu behaupten Karpfenangler verkappen Zentnerweise Mais entbehrt jeder Grundlage.
> 1 Zentner = 50kg



Du musst mir bestimmt nicht erklären, wie viel ein Zentner ist!
Und wer hier Blödsinn schreibt, sollte auch hinterfragt werden.
Du bist wohl nicht ausgelastet, seit dem du nicht mehr auf der Thomas-Schleimspur rumrutschen darfst?

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Traurig das man nicht in der Lage sich über selbstgeschrieben Blödsinn gedanken zu machen.
> Würde ich Dir echt mal anraten.
> 
> Denn zu behaupten Karpfenangler verkappen Zentnerweise Mais entbehrt jeder Grundlage.
> 1 Zentner = 50kg



Bevor man anderen vorwirft Blödsinn zu verzapfen sollte man vielleicht  vielleicht mal Selbstreflexion üben.

Ein großer Farbeimer voll Mais ist in der Karpfenszene jetzt nicht so unüblich, viele haben dann auch noch ein paar Kilo Boilies zusätzlich dabei.

Da reichen dann vier bis fünf Karpfenangler für "mehrere Zentner" = > 100 kg locker aus.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, dass es hier wohl nicht um Schlupflöcher handelt. Entweder es ist erlaubt oder verboten. 

Schlupfloch wäre m.E. dann  z.B. bei "Anfüttern mit Nüssen verboten" trotzdem Tigernüsse zu verwenden, weil die ja zu den Sauergrasgewächsen zählen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bevor man anderen vorwirft Blödsinn zu verzapfen sollte man vielleicht  vielleicht mal Selbstreflexion üben.
> 
> Ein großer Farbeimer voll Mais ist in der Karpfenszene jetzt nicht so unüblich, viele haben dann auch noch ein paar Kilo Boilies zusätzlich dabei.
> 
> ...



Joa, wenn 20 Feederangler am Gewässer sitzen + den Karpfenanglern..da kommt schon was zusammen.

Oder auch nur wenn 50 Karpfenangler an Gewässer mit je 1kg Anfüttermaterial..

Dieses Problem besteht auch wenn man das Anfuttermaterial begrenzt.
Denn dann macht es die Quantität an Anglern.
Welcher Angler verzichtet auf das Anfüttern wenn schon 10 Angler am Gewässer sitzen und die erlaubte Menge  Anfüttern?
(Gemäß gesunder Menschenverstand zum Schutz des Gewässers)

Vorteil Kunstköderangler.
Die verkappen nur unfreiwillig ihre Plastik/ Metall/ Gummiköder.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Dieses Problem besteht auch wenn man das Anfuttermaterial begrenzt.


Joo,  Problem erkannt.

Wenn also zuviel pro Hektar gefüttert wird, droht ggf. ein komplettes Anfütterverbot.

Aber das trifft dann natürlich nur diejeneigen, die sich dran halten und nicht "Enten füttern" gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu Wissen aus welchem Grund das Ausbringen des Köders mit Booten nicht gestattet ist.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## schomi (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Meine Meinung:
es gibt ein Fischereigesetz, eine Landesfischereiverordnung und eine Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes, eigentlich genug.
Die Gewässerordnungen machen alles nur komplizierter und genau und das führt zur Schlupflöchersuche.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt auf ein Thema spezieller eingehen zu wollen: Könnt ihr es nachvollziehen, dass man als Kontrolleur da manchmal richtig doof aus der Wäsche schaut?



Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, warum man es als FA bei deinen Beispielen überhaupt auf ein "doof aus der Wäsche schauen" anlegt..

Ist aber nicht verboten, sich das Aufseherleben schwerer zu machen,als es manche Gewässerregeln eigentlich hergeben.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Außerdem; wo ich nicht hinwerfen kann, da brauche ich auch nicht zu fischen,


Aber warum dehalb andere einschränken?

Wenn es allerdings zu Problemen kam, weil eben ohne Rücksichicht auf Mitangler zu weit und zu schräg abgespannt wurde oder in Schongebiete hineinschleppt wurde etc. , kann ich solche Verbote schon nachvollziehen.

In Frankreich wird das mit der Wurfweite folgendermaßen überprüft.

Bei ausgelegter Montage macht der Aufseher nen Gummi auf die Rolle, dann darf der Angler einkurbeln und muss  wieder bis mindestens zum Gummi auswerfen. Schafft er es nicht, gibt es ein Ticket.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wäre interessant zu Wissen aus welchem Grund das Ausbringen des Köders mit Booten nicht gestattet ist.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Warum habe ich gewusst wohin das hier wieder führt? Von Miteinander kann wohl kaum die Rede sein. Ein Hauptgrund ist, dass man ganz schnell mit Plattitüden wie gesundem Menschenverstand, Anstand etc. zur Stelle ist. Diese sind allerdings höchst persönliche Merkmale, wie man ja hier eindrucksvoll aufgezeigt bekommt, des menschlichen Daseins und entsprechend unter Anglern nicht anders verteilt als im Duchschnitt der Restbevölkerung. Meine Hoffnung ist zumindest, dass ich mich nicht irre und zumindest Verstand nicht doch unterproportional vertreten ist. Bin mir da manchmal nicht ganz sicher und solche Diskussionen tragen nicht dazu bei, meine Zweifel zu zerstreuen.
> Je öfter ich hier so etwas lese, desto mehr glaube ich, dass Gewässer nicht in Vereinshand gehören. Ich hoffe aber weiterhin, dass das AB hier nicht repräsentativ ist und bin weiter froh mich in meiner Gegend diesem Wahnsinn nicht aussetzen zu müssen.
> 
> Ps: die beiden Beiträge von schomi und Rurfischer nährt die Hoffnung, dass es doch nicht ganz so schlimm ist wie angenommen.#6



Erstaunlich ist immer, dass man vom Angler immer gesunden Menschenverstand fordert.
Dann gillt doch aber auch der Umkehrschluss. Dann kann man doch auch vom Vorstand oder Gewässerwart etc. gesunden Menschenverstand beim Erstellen von Gewässerordnungen etc. fordern.
Die verantwortlichen Personen müssen doch in der Lage sein Verbote/ Gebote ihrem Wünschen nach korrekt zu formulieren.
Dem gesunden Menschenverstand nach. 
Oder? 
Warum muss der Angler schlauer sein als der Verantwortliche?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber warum dehalb andere einschränken?
> 
> Wenn es allerdings zu Problemen kam, weil eben ohne Rücksichicht auf Mitangler zu weit und zu schräg abgespannt wurde oder in Schongebiete hineinschleppt wurde etc. , kann ich solche Verbote schon nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...




Es sind aber keine Schlupflöcher.

Schlupflöcher sind Lücken im Gesetz oder Verordnung.
Diese Lücken (Freiräume) können gewollt oder ungewollt sein.
dafür kann man aber nicht den Angler vernatwortlich machen und ihm Schlupflöcher suche etc. vorwerfen.
Davon ab wurde hier nicht ein einziges Schlupfloch genannt.

Wenn Angelkollegen sich nicht benehmen können, den Raum des anderen nicht akzeptieren etc. ist dies schlechtes benehmen.
Und kein Schlupfloch.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Demnach müsste man die Angleranzahl am Gewässer stark beschränken. Zuviele Angler an einem Platz bringen Konflikte.



Hallo,

na, das gäbe erst Konflikte. Bei uns gibt es keine Beschränkungen seitens des Vereins hinsichtlich der Gewässerbesuche der einzelnen Mitglieder. Jeder hat die gleiche Generalkarte und diese berechtigt zum Angeln in den 15 verschiedenen Gewässern/Gewässerabschnitten des Vereins uneingeschränkt der Anzahl der Besuche hinsichtlich des/der Gewässer.
Das läuft schon immer so und klappt auch prima, jeder hat freie Gewässerwahl und wir haben wirklich gute Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na, das gäbe erst Konflikte. Bei uns gibt es keine Beschränkungen seitens des Vereins hinsichtlich der Gewässerbesuche der einzelnen Mitglieder. Jeder hat die gleiche Generalkarte und diese berechtigt zum Angeln in den 15 verschiedenen Gewässern/Gewässerabschnitten des Vereins uneingeschränkt der Anzahl der Besuche hinsichtlich des/der Gewässer.
> Das läuft schon immer so und klappt auch prima, jeder hat freie Gewässerwahl und wir haben wirklich gute Gewässer.
> ...



Ja dann ist doch alles jutt.
Alles gut geregelt und die Angler nutzen ihre Freiräume.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich sehe Schlupflochsuche schon etwas problematisch. Führt halt oft zu immer ausführlicheren Regelungen was auch ausarten kann.
Ein lockeres Gespräch hilft da schon oft weiter, man muss nicht alles totregeln.


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ganz ehrlich von Schlupflochsuchern halte ich nicht unbedingt allzu viel aber von krümelkackrigen Aufsehern noch weniger 
 Erlaubnissschein zum loten |kopfkrat oder zu Wurfübungen mit nicht fangfähigem Gerät - geht´s noch ;+
 bei nicht vorhandener Raubfischgenehmigung Zander mit 
 Tauwurm zu überlisten ist absolut in Ordnung - #6- aber nicht wärend der Schonzeit 

 zum Schluß dieser Diskussion haben wir uns leider wieder 
 in die Haare gekriegt um Dinge die nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben  seid doch untereinander bitte etwas toleranter zum 
 Beispiel mit dem hunderte Meter Abgespanne , mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme ist doch alles machbar ,auch wenn es nicht immer unseren Vorstellungen entspricht 
 Es sei denn wir sind schon so verblödet das wir für jeden Dreck fest geschriebene Regeln und Gesetze  brauchen


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich denke das Problem bei der Schlupflochsuche sind die heftigen Regelungen die darauf oft folgen und manchmal sind sie oft übertrieben und schiessen über das Ziel hinaus.
Wir haben seit kurzer Zeit ein Anfütterverbot im Verein. Gleichzeitig haben wir Aufzuchtweiher für Karpfen die ganz massiv 
mit Weizen gefüttert werden. Wir haben doch schon Gesetze und Regelungen genug, wir müssen uns doch selbst das Angelleben schwerer machen als es ist.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich bin da ganz bei Sharpo.

An den gesunden Menschenverstand zu appellieren funktioniert nicht, nicht umsonst wird in vielen Bereichen das Zwischenmenschliche mittels Gesetzte und Verordnungen geregelt.

So wird z.B. die Geschwindigkeit an Kindergärten und Grundschulen mittels Verkehrszeichen geregelt, dort würde man nicht im Traum dran denken, das den gesunden Menschenverstand zu überlassen.
Warum soll man das unter und von Anglern anders erwarten / erwarten können.

Die Holländer sind ja auch in der Lage die Größe der (Kunst)Köder in der Raubfischschonzeit zu begrenzen.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei Sharpo.
> 
> An den gesunden Menschenverstand zu appellieren funktioniert nicht, nicht umsonst wird in vielen Bereichen das Zwischenmenschliche mittels Gesetzte und Verordnungen geregelt.
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal so: An den gesunden Menschenverstand zu appellieren haut im Verein schon ganz gut hin weil man andere Toleranzgrenzen hat und Möglichkeiten wie Schwarze Liste (von der wir praktisch nie Gebrauch machen müssen) anwenden kann. Man kann alles mit einem vernünftigen Gespräch regeln.
An unseren Bezirksverbandsgewässern die vom Freistaat Bayern gepachtet sind schaut es schon anders aus. Badeverkehr hat Vorrang, alles andere hat Vorrang. Sehr viel ist eingeschränkt und alles genau beschrieben. Eine Folge der Schlupflochsuche und des geringen Ansehens des Angelns.
Die haben einfach nicht kapiert wie gut man Hege nur mit der Angel betreiben kann#d


----------



## Danielsu83 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,

 ja das Thema mit den Schlupflochsuchern ist so eine Sache. Wir sind ja als Verein sehr bemüht wirklich wenig regeln zu erlassen, diese aber möglich klar aus zu gestalten, da haben wir dieses ja auch nochmal einen großen Sprung nach vorne gemacht. Wir sind in einigen Punkten auch den Weg gegangen Regeln zu vereinfachen. 

 Wir steuern das ganze auch darüber wer Aufgenommen wird und wenn jemand einfach eine schlechte Kinderstube hat wird der auch wieder ausgesondert. 

 Gastangler dürfen bei uns an den meisten Gewässern angeln wobei unsere Vereinsmitglieder mehr Rechte haben als unsere Gäste. Das halte ich auch aus verschiedenen Gründen für sinnvoll. 

 Wir dürfen uns aber trotzdem Regelmäßig mit der Kategorie "Schlupfloch-Angler " herumärgern, da wird schonmal mit dem Gummifisch (mit Haken) gelotet sehr beleibt ist auch das Probewerfen im Schongebiet mit Montage, das Angeln mit der großen 28 CM- Kunstforelle auf Barsch in der Hechtschonzeit oder das absurde ausloten der Futtergrenzen. 

 Wirklich sauer werde ich, wenn die Personen dann nicht zu ihren Fehlern stehen und irgendwelche Saudummen ausreden bringen. 

 @Lajos 

 Das verwenden von Futterbooten , auch wenn es mehrere Angler sind, ist völlig unproblematisch solange da kein völliger Idiot bei ist. Und wenn da ein Idiot bei ist sollte man sich als Vorstand Gedanken darüber machen wie man ihn aussondert und eben nicht mit Kompletverboten arbeiten.

 @Naturliebhaber

 Die Sache mit dem Gemeinnutzungsrecht für Gewässer scheint ein Bayrisches Problem zu seien, in NRW kenne ich etliche komplett eingezäunte Seen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Gemeinnutzungsrecht für Gewässer scheint ein Bayrisches Problem zu seien, in NRW kenne ich etliche komplett eingezäunte Seen.



Keineswegs. Gerade NRW führt das gesetzlich noch detaillierter aus als Bayern: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3766&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=366597

NRW schränkt die Gültigkeit allerdings dahingehend ein, dass einzelne Passagen nicht für künstlich angelegte Gewässer gelten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Gerade NRW führt das gesetzlich noch detaillierter aus als Bayern: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3766&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=366597
> 
> NRW schränkt die Gültigkeit allerdings dahingehend ein, dass einzelne Passagen nicht für künstlich angelegte Gewässer gelten.




In NRW liegen viele Gewässer im absoluten Naturschutzgebiet wo nur Fischereiberechtigte Zutritt zu haben.
In Bayern wird es wohl ähnlich geregelt sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In NRW liegen viele Gewässer im absoluten Naturschutzgebiet wo nur Fischereiberechtigte Zutritt zu haben.



Nenne da bitte mal Beispiel, wo Angler an Gewässer dürfen, aber keine Spaziergänger.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Bochum, Buhnenstrecke ASV Ruhr unterhalb der Kemnader Brücke..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bochum, Buhnenstrecke ASV Ruhr unterhalb der Kemnader Brücke..



Auf Wegen dürfen die Leute dort aber zu Fuß auch rein, oder? Der Angler darf halt nur zusätzlich in bestimmten Abschnitten ans Wasser und angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auf Wegen dürfen die Leute dort aber zu Fuß auch rein, oder? Der Angler darf halt nur zusätzlich in bestimmten Abschnitten ans Wasser und angeln.




Wo rein? Ans Ufer? nein.
Ins Wasser? nein

Wege dürfen nicht verlassen werden.

für die gesamte Ruhrstrecke besteht Bade Verbot bis auf in gekennzeichneten Bereichen (die kannste an 3 Fingern abzählen)

Lippe- komplettes Badeverbot


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wo rein? Ans Ufer? nein.
> Ins Wasser? nein
> 
> Wege dürfen nicht verlassen werden.
> ...



Ich schrieb "auf Wegen". Ans Ufer darf er dann natürlich nicht. 

Mir ging es darum, dass du schreibst "In NRW liegen viele Gewässer im absoluten Naturschutzgebiet wo nur Fischereiberechtigte Zutritt zu haben.". Zutritt hat generell jeder, nur dürfen die Angler halt die Wege verlassen, haben also zu mehr Gebieten Zutritt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "auf Wegen". Ans Ufer darf er dann natürlich nicht.
> 
> Mir ging es darum, dass du schreibst "In NRW liegen viele Gewässer im absoluten Naturschutzgebiet wo nur Fischereiberechtigte Zutritt zu haben.". Zutritt hat generell jeder, nur dürfen die Angler halt die Wege verlassen, haben also zu mehr Gebieten Zutritt.



Jetzt suchst Du aber Schlupflöcher.  

Es geht um ein Uferbetretungsrecht in Naturschutzgebieten.
Und nicht in 2m oder 100m Abstand an einem Ufer auf einem Weg , befestigten Weg entlang spazieren zu gehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auf Wegen dürfen die Leute dort aber zu Fuß auch rein, oder? Der Angler darf halt nur zusätzlich in bestimmten Abschnitten ans Wasser und angeln.


Für die Leute gibts eigentlich keinen(legal) benutzbaren Weg..Zugang für Angler wird durch ein Tor ermöglicht, überschaubare Schlüsselanzahl


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Und was hat das alles nun damit zu tun, dass man sich während  der Schonzeiten nicht wie des Fuggers Hund benimmt?

Während der Frühjahrsschonzeit wird halt nur mit Wurm in den klassischen Anwendungen gefischt. Basta und so das Augenlicht mitspielt. Das bringt mich als Angler nicht um!


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Während der Frühjahrsschonzeit wird halt nur mit Wurm in den klassischen Anwendungen gefischt. Basta und so das Augenlicht mitspielt. Das bringt mich als Angler nicht um!



Du angelst in Rheinland Pfalz?
Da bleibt ja auch nichts anderes übrig, als mit Naturködern, außer Köfi, während der Frühjahrsschonzeit zu fischen.
Obwohl immer noch strittig ist, ob das Dropshooten mit Wurm nicht eigentlich Spinnfischen ist?
(Nach meiner Ansicht ist es kein Spinnfischen!)
Auf die Idee kommen dann nämlich, jedes Jahr aufs neue, die findigen Schlupflochsucher!
Zumindest die jenigen, welche sich nicht wie du auf die "klassischen Anwendungen" beschränken mögen.

Jürgen


----------



## Reg A. (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Denn zu behaupten Karpfenangler verkappen Zentnerweise Mais entbehrt jeder Grundlage.
> 1 Zentner = 50kg



Ist zwar etwas OT, null repräsentativ und sicherlich eher der Einzel- bzw. Sonderfall, aber ich hab zumindest drei Karpfengeeks im (weiteren) Bekanntenkreis, die nach eigener Aussage pro Ansitz bis zu 150kg pro Nase anfüttern (natürlich gewässerabhängig). Die kommen alle nach eigenen Angaben auf ca. 3000-3500kg Anfütterungsmaterial pro Jahr. 
Ist, wie gesagt, sicherlich die Ausnahme, aber die füttern wirklich "zentnerweise" an...


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Selbst das DS mit Wurm spare ich mir. Sei es, weil ich zu altbacken, zu feige, oder zu "abgefischt" bin - das überlasse ich der Betrachtung der anderen. Ich habe meine Ruhe und nur um das geht es MIR! #h


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Schlupflochsucher gibt es auch bei Aufsehern.

Bei uns sind z.B. die meisten Zufahrtswege an die Gewässer nur für landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr freigegeben.

Das schließt Angler aus, die müssen laufen, aber Aufseher dürfen in Ausübung ihres Amtes die Wege mit dem Auto befahren.

Man sieht nun häufig Aufseher, die direkt am Wasser parken und angeln. Begründung: Aufseher sind immer in Ausübung ihres Amtes, weil sie beim Angeln ja das Geschehen am Gewässer beobachten und ggf. eingreifen, wenn es Verstöße gibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

"Super"  Vorbildfunktion


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> "Super"  Vorbildfunktion



Bei manchen bleibt es nicht nur bei Schlupllöchern, da passt das Sprichwort mit dem Bock und den Gärtnern. Aber das sind dann schon eher einzelne Personen.


----------



## zokker (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> ...Bei uns sind z.B. die meisten Zufahrtswege an die Gewässer nur für landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr freigegeben.
> 
> Das schließt Angler aus, die müssen laufen, ...



Wenn ich mich, hier in Mecklenburg, daran halten würde, würde ich ja kaum aus meinem Dorf kommen.[emoji848]


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Schlupflochsucher gibt es auch bei Aufsehern.



Und deswegen  muss ich mich auch daneben benehmen?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo Andal,



Andal schrieb:


> Und deswegen  muss ich mich auch daneben benehmen?



Ich denke jetzt nicht, dass Du irgendein Verhalten nachahmen wirst, dass deiner Einstellung widerspricht. 



> Zitat von RuhrfischerPG
> "Super" Vorbildfunktion



"Super" Vorbilder kann man auch auf diversen Webseiten, DVDs oder in Magazinen bewundern.

Auch Angler sind nur ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft und die driftet m.E. momentan schon etwas in eine Richtung, die mir persönlich nicht so gefällt.



> Wenn ich mich, hier in Mecklenburg, daran halten würde, würde ich ja kaum aus meinem Dorf kommen.



Das mit den Zufahrtsrechten für Angler  ist m.W. in den Bundesländern nicht einheitlich geregelt.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Da fällt mir so ein vogel-Wilde-s Vorbild sehr spontan ein... :m


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mit den Zufahrtsrechten für Angler  ist m.W. in den Bundesländern nicht einheitlich geregelt.



Hallo,

 ja, habe ich auch schon mitbekommen. Während bei uns in Bayern Angler nur Strassen/Wege (mit dem KFZ) benutzen dürfen, die für Anlieger frei sind, dürfen die in BW auch bei Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr reinfahren#c. Funktionsträger wie Gewässerwarte oder eben auch Fischereiaufseher dürfen in Bayern auch bei Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr reinfahren.
Bei uns haben Ansitzfischer schon mal einen längeren "Fußweg" zu bestimmten Angelstellen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Das einzige Schlupfloch, das bisher genannt wurde, war das mit den Nussverbot und trotzdem einsetzbaren Tigernüssen. 
Man sollte Schlupflöcher i.d.R. nutzen, da viele Gesetze überholten Humbug behandeln und schützen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



rippi schrieb:


> Das einzige Schlupfloch, das bisher genannt wurde, war das mit den Nussverbot und trotzdem einsetzbaren Tigernüssen.
> Man sollte Schlupflöcher i.d.R. nutzen, da viele Gesetze überholten Humbug behandeln und schützen.



Also z.B. während der Forellenschonzeit doch mit 3er-Mepps "auf Hecht" angeln, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Schlimmer als beim Nabu & Co. hier.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Also z.B. während der Forellenschonzeit doch mit 3er-Mepps "auf Hecht" angeln, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist?



Wenn Rotaugen geschützt sind, angelt man dennoch mit Maden auf Brassen?

Was soll der Scheiss?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Rotaugen geschützt sind, angelt man dennoch mit Maden auf Brassen?



Kann man machen, muss es aber nicht.

Die einen empfehlen  Schlupflöcher zu nutzen, die anderen sind eher für Zurückhaltung.

Solange es kein konkretes Verbot muss das jeder für sich entscheiden.

Wegen irgendwelcher Appelle an "gesunden Menschenverstand" wird man eh nichts erreichen, weil das auch jeder individuell auslegt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann man machen, muss es aber nicht.
> 
> Die einen empfehlen  Schlupflöcher zu nutzen, die anderen sind eher für Zurückhaltung.
> 
> ...



Ich plädiere fürs Hobby Angeln aufgeben und zu den Tierschützern überzulaufen.
Man kann nicht zu 100% selektiv Angeln.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich plädiere fürs Hobby Angeln aufgeben und zu den Tierschützern überzulaufen.
> Man kann nicht zu 100% selektiv Angeln.



Diesen Frust werde ich dir nicht antun, dann wäre ich doch nur noch ebenso schlimm wie der NABU und du hättest einen  weniger, über dessen Blödsinn du herziehen könntest  .  .



> Schlimmer als beim Nabu & Co. hier.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Solange es kein konkretes Verbot muss das jeder für sich entscheiden.



Wird doch gemacht.

Das einzige was daran wirklich nervt, sind die ständigen Moralkeulen.

Sorry, aber nicht wenige Angler sind vor lauter Moralin überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage, zwischen Schlupfloch und legalen, aber persönlich abgelehnten Praktiken unterscheiden zu können/wollen.


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Also z.B. während der Forellenschonzeit doch mit 3er-Mepps "auf Hecht" angeln, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist?



Ja ganz eindeutig. Die dicke 60er, die für die Fortpflanzung so wichtig ist, knüppelt sich auch den 15er Shad rein. Und wenn man auf den 3er Mepps eine Bachforelle fängt kann man sie ja auch noch zurücksetzen. Ganz leicht. Das angeln mit einen 3er Mepps impliziert keine Entnahmeabsicht.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,



> Das angeln mit einen 3er Mepps impliziert keine Entnahmeabsicht



Völlig richtig, keiner kann in die Köpfe reinschauen. Welche Absicht dahinter steckt, weiß nur der Angler selber. Solange es nicht verboten ist, kann man es machen. Und wenn dann "nicht lebensfähiger  Beifang" entnommen wird, ist das auch völlig legal.

Mir erschließt sich nur nicht, warum manche hier dann gleich zur Hobbyaufgabe und Eintritt in den NABU aufrufen, wenn jemand statt 3er Mepps doch lieber mit 9" Shad angelt um den einen oder anderen Hecht aus der Salmonidenstrecke zu fangen. Aber auch den kann sich natürlich ne Forelle bis zum Anschlag reinziehen. Hab ich zwar noch nie erlebt, aber ausschließen kann man das natürlich nicht.

Dass dem Thread-Ersteller als Aufseher die 3er-Mepps-Fischer   nicht gefallen, kann ich zwar  gut nachvollziehen. Aber dann muss er wohl besser mal mit seinen Vorständen/Gewässerwarten reden, ob man das tolerieren oder in Zukunft verbieten will.

Aber auch zum Thema Verbote und Regeln gibt es ja zwei Lager.

Die einen sehen die als notwendig an, um das Zusammenleben einer größeren Menschenmenge zu regeln, die anderen sehen darin nur eine Beschneidung ihrer persönlichen Freiheit.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du verdrehst alles.
Es ging bei dem 15 cm shad um  Angeln in der hechtschonzeit  auf Barsch.

Aber labert mal weiter.
NABU freut sich über jeden Angler.

Geht Angel , befreit das Gehirn vom Schützerwahn.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn Missbrauch mit einem Schluploch betrieben wird, muss das entweder akzeptiert werden oder das Schlupfloch geschlossen werden.

Sobald der Verein über eine kleine IG hinausgeht, wird es immer welche geben, die Bestimmungen übertreten oder Schlupflöcher nutzen. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Nutzung der Schlupflöcher nicht bestraft werden kann.

Das passiert überall, ob im Job, in der Wirtschaft, in der Politik und auch im Sport (aktuelles Stichwort Asthmamittel für die norwegischen Supersportler, alle scheinen krank zu sein).

Schön ist das Beispiel mit den Forellen. 3 er Mepps verpönt. Was ist mit Maden, Brot, Teig, Würmer, Heuschrecken, Speck, Zigarettenstummel am Dropshot, geschnitzte Möhre am System ..... Eine Forelle die darauf beißt, hat wahrscheinlich schnell tief geschluckt .....
Forellenschonzeit heißt demnach sinnvoll nur Angelverbot.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Vielleicht wäre es manchmal ratsam erst zu lesen was der Threadersteller geschrieben hat und  sich dann über den "Blödsinn" anderer Boardies auszulassen.



> 2. Hechtangeln im Forellengewässer (Hecht hat in Bayern im Forellengewässer weder Schonmaß noch -zeit) in der Forellenschonzeit mit 3er oder 4er Spinner



Also ich kann da nichts von Angeln auf Barsch erkennen, aber natürlich kann man es trotzdem machen, wenn kein Köderverbot besteht. 



> Forellenschonzeit heißt demnach sinnvoll nur Angelverbot.



Kommt auf die betroffene Anglerschaft an. In großen Vereinen wird das anders nicht zu regeln sein. 

In kleineren Vereinen mit Auswahlverfahren geht das auch anders. Da  käme man mit der Einstellung, die einige hier vertreten nicht mal auf Warteliste.


----------



## honeybee (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Genau.....und irgendwann gibt es eine Schonzeit mit einem kompletten Angelverbot, weil Bewirtschafter die Nase voll haben von den Wortspielereien und es nicht mehr dulden, das alles bis aufs letzte Ausgereitzt wird.

Sollte das mal so kommen, weis ich auch genau, wo sich dann darüber aufgeregt wird und die Schublade wieder geöffnet wird und alles Schützer etc sind.

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Genauso ist es.
Wer jemals in einer Studentenwg mit mehr als 8 Personen für eine Küche erlebt hat weiß, dass es nur über konkrete saubere Regeln geht, die auch durchgesetzt werden.
Alles andere wird immer irgendwie ausgehebelt. Entweder man kann damit leben oder nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da  käme man mit der Einstellung, die einige hier vertreten nicht mal auf Warteliste.



Die werden wohl kaum ihre Gedanken und Absichten offenlegen.Oder gibts da einen Wesenstest? [emoji57]

Im übrigen werden richtige Verfehlungen(und damit meine ich nicht diese Haarspalterpillepalle) größtenteils von Vereinsmitgliedern begangen..hängt nur keiner gerne an die große Glocke. 

Mit DER Einstellung ist mir etwas vage..welche Einstellung ? Dinge zu tun, welche nicht explizit verboten sind, 

Ziehen wir davon noch rein moralisch bedingte Pesudoempfehlungen ab, bleibt nämlich nicht mehr viel Grauzone übrig. 

Ist also nicht Schuld derer, die es legal praktizieren.

Richtige Schlupflöcher sind selten, der größte Teil beruht auf simplen aber zahlreich vorhandenen Pfusch in den Gewässerordnungen und ner gehörigen Dosis Moralin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du verdrehst alles.
> Es ging bei dem 15 cm shad um  Angeln in der hechtschonzeit  auf Barsch.
> 
> Aber labert mal weiter.
> ...



Was fishhawk beschriebt, hat nichts mit Schützerwahn und NABU zu tun, sondern mit Schutz der Bestände vor Überfischung. Und ja, es gibt in jedem Angelverein leider eine gewisse Anzahl Mitglieder, die über die Stränge schlagen und glauben, ihre Beiträge in Form von Fisch wieder reinbekommen zu müssen. So kann Angeln im am dichtesten besiedelten Land Europas aber nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Genau.....und irgendwann gibt es eine Schonzeit mit einem kompletten Angelverbot, weil Bewirtschafter die Nase voll haben von den Wortspielereien und es nicht mehr dulden, das alles bis aufs letzte Ausgereitzt wird.
> 
> Sollte das mal so kommen, weis ich auch genau, wo sich dann darüber aufgeregt wird und die Schublade wieder geöffnet wird und alles Schützer etc sind.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende



Exakt dem ist so!

Gerade letzte Woche die Schreiben an die Mitglieder raus:
Ab sofort bis Mitte April allg. Raubfischschonzeit mit Angelverbot, da einer (!) auf sein Recht pocht, dass Seeforellen zwar geschont sind (zur Erklärung: Wir haben Seeforellenprogramm und somit auch kapitale Laichner gesetzt) , aber er angle ja auf Zander mit 5 cm Wobbler, als Wobblerverbot für Wobbler unter 9 cm raus war, haben wir ihn vorletzte Woche mit Kleinstgufis auf Zander erwischt (kein Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler!! Er hatte ja an sich Recht) und nach Kunstköderverbot Anfang der Woche dann mit 4 cm toten Köfis am System.
Die allg. vorgeschriebene Köder von 10 cm Länge hat er mit vorgeschalteten Spinnerblättern in jedem Fall umgangen und somit wieder Diskussionen ...

Und die damit gefangenen Seeforellen durfte er "ja nach Fischereirecht nicht zurücksetzen, da leider zut tief geschluckt, verletzt, geblutet" ...

Wie gesagt nur einer, wie hier im Board immer wieder derselbe, der meint, was buchstabenmäßig nicht explizit verboten, darf er machen abseits jedlicher Logik und gesundem Menschenverstand.

Traurig diese Gestalten, geradezu widerlich und nun darf sich hier den Schuh anziehen, wer will ... passen täte er ja jemanden!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Exakt dem ist so!
> 
> Gerade letzte Woche die Schreiben an die Mitglieder raus:
> Ab sofort bis Mitte April allg. Raubfischschonzeit mit Angelverbot, da einer (!) auf sein Recht pocht, dass Seeforellen zwar geschont sind (zur Erklärung: Wir haben Seeforellenprogramm und somit auch kapitale Laichner gesetzt) , aber er angle ja auf Zander mit 5 cm Wobbler, als Wobblerverbot für Wobbler unter 9 cm raus war, haben wir ihn vorletzte Woche mit Kleinstgufis auf Zander erwischt (kein Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler!! Er hatte ja an sich Recht) und nach Kunstköderverbot Anfang der Woche dann mit 4 cm toten Köfis am System.
> ...



Bei solchen Vögeln habe ich mir mittlerweile jede Diplomatie abgewöhnt und sorge persönlich dafür, dass die Vereinsmitglieder erfahren, wem sie weitere Einschränkungen und Umstände zu verdanken haben. 

Das gilt nicht zur bzgl. des Angelns. Auch im Fußballverein sind solche Idioten unterwegs. Da habe ich dann Ross und Reiter per Mail an die Eltern der betroffenen Mannschaft kommuniziert. Der Typ hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er nie mehr mit mir sprechen wird, aber damit kann ich leben. |gr:


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Die Seeforellen!!!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> durfte er "ja nach Fischereirecht nicht zurücksetzen, da leider zut tief geschluckt, verletzt, geblutet" ...



Solche Spezialsiten gibt es durchaus in größerer Zahl.

Ich erinnere mich an das Jahr in dem der Große Brombachsee zum Angeln freigegeben wurde. Raubfischangeln war erlaubt, Zander war allerdings ganzjährig geschont.

Da sind abends immer "Raubaalangler" in Kompaniestärke angerückt und haben ihre Köfis/Fetzenköder zu Wasser gelassen. Die vielen "nicht lebensfähigen Beifangzander" wurden dann in regelmäßigen Abständen abtransportiert, damit es nicht ganz so aufiel. Rein rechtlich wahrscheinlich völlig in Ordnung. Hab jedenfalls nichts von Kontrollen oder Strafen mitgekriegt.


@Naturliebhaber



> Da habe ich dann Ross und Reiter per Mail an die Eltern der betroffenen Mannschaft kommuniziert



Respekt, denn oft sind das dann die ersten, die wegen Verletzung ihrer Persönlichkeitsrechte oder Datenschutz klagen.
Aber mit "sozialer Kontrolle" erreicht oft mehr als mit dem Rechtsweg.

@Ruhrfischer


> Die werden wohl kaum ihre Gedanken und Absichten offenlegen.Oder gibts da einen Wesenstest?



Nein, aber man braucht zwei Bürgen um auf die Warteliste zu kommen. Vor der Aufnahme gibt es dann noch ein Interview bei der Vorstandschaft. Dann gibt es eine Gastjahreskarte, und im Jahr darauf dann erst die Mitgliedschaft.

Der Verein kommt mit einem Minium an Regeln aus und solange ich dabei bin hat der Gewässerwart bei der Hauptversammlung immer "keine besonderen Vorkommnisse" berichtet.

In meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern heißt es dagegen, Anzahl der kontrollierten Angler, Anzahl der leichten Verstöße, Anzahl der schweren Verstöße, eingezogene Erlaubnisscheine, und ab und zu auch mal Entzug der Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

angle selber nicht auf raubfisch vom 01/01-30/04, mich nerven solche "schlupflochsucher" auch, aber letztlich sehe ich die "schuld" bei denen, die die regeln vorgeben.



> 1. Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein (Ist das richtiges Angeln oder nicht?)
> 5. Wurfübungen ohne Erlaubnisschein am Gewässer mit Blinker ohne Haken


wie an anderer stelle geschrieben, habe ich hier erlebt, typ hat nachgefragt, hat unser gewässer mit dem futterkorb, ohne haken, erkundet, ihm wurde geraten einen erlaubnisschein zu lösen. hat er auch gemacht, ich persönlich find´s übertrieben, eigentlich lächerlich, wird vermutlich auch vor keinem gericht bestehen, aber gut, das muß man auch erst mal durch ziehen.



> 2. Hechtangeln im Forellengewässer (Hecht hat in Bayern im Forellengewässer weder Schonmaß noch -zeit) in der Forellenschonzeit mit 3er oder 4er Spinner


dumm, einfach nur dumm formuliert, käme mir auch nicht in den sinn so zu angeln, aber ein generelles angelverbot schafft ganz einfach frieden. 



> 3. Finessemontagen mit Tauwurm auf Barsch in der Zanderschonzeit, auch wenn so gut wie keine Barsche in dem Gewässer vorkommen


auch hier, wo ist da ein schlupfloch?



> 4. Bei einer erlaubten Raubfischrute und einer zum Friedfisch-/Aalangeln sind beide Ruten mit 10cm langen Köfis bestückt, den einen soll der Zander fressen, den anderen der Aal


in meinen augen der lächerlichste punkt, da liefert man das schlupfloch ja quasi auf dem präsentierteller mit. einfach das aalangeln aus dem text streichen, muß das halt die raubfischrute übernehmen und gut is´.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> aber letztlich sehe ich die "schuld" bei denen, die die regeln vorgeben.



Je genauer die Regeln, desto weniger Schlupflöcher. Das ist wohl Fakt.

Vielleicht erklärt sich ja der eine oder andere Boardie hier bereit ggf. Regeln auf Schlupflöcher zu untersuchen, denn oft fehlt es den Verantwortlichen ja einfach an Vorstellungskraft und Fantasie.


----------



## honeybee (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Wisst ihr, was ich nicht verstehe......

Wieso ist man in einer (Raub)fischschonzeit nicht dazu bereit, seine Finger, Füße, das Boot etc einfach mal 8-12 Wochen still zu halten und den Fischen die nötige Ruhe zu gönnen?

Denn dann müsste man über solche Sachen hier gar nicht schreiben/diskutieren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

warum ist genau festgeschrieben, daß man z.b. innerorts 50km/h zu fahren hat und nicht mit angemessener geschwindigkeit, oder ähnliches?


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Warum gibt es Menschen, die ihre Kinder verprügeln und schlimmeres? Verstehe ich auch nicht, ist aber so. Man kann daran arbeiten, dass es weniger werden, mehr aber auch nicht.



Sich selbst einfach ein bisschen weniger wichtig nehmen. Wäre grundsätzlich gar nicht so diffizil!?


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> warum ist genau festgeschrieben, daß man z.b. innerorts 50km/h zu fahren hat und nicht mit angemessener geschwindigkeit, oder ähnliches?



Weil es eben ähnlich lief.

Bis 1957 gab es ja keine Tempolimits sondern nur die Regel mit der angepassten Geschwindigkeit. 

Weil da eben jeder was anderes drunter verstand und ne Sanktion erst möglich war, wenn es zu einem Unfall kam, hat man dann eben Tempo 50 in geschlossenen Ortschaften eingeführt.

Und weil viele Autofahrer ein "Achtung Kinder" Schild eben auch unterschiedlich interpretieren, dann vor Schulen auch noch Tempo 30 etc.

Je größer und anonymer die Menge, desto deutlicher und strenger müssen die Regeln sein.

Und dann lässt man sich entweder auf ein Hase-und-Igel-Spiel ein, oder macht wie im Beispiel von Toni ein Totalverbot.

Tut mir zwar für die Raubfischangler leid, die ihre Methoden so abgestimmt hatten, dass ein Beifang an Seeforellen ziemlich unwahrscheinlich war, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte.

Denn wenn einer damit durch kommt, findet der leider oft auch schnell Nachahmer.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Weil es eben ähnlich lief.


ganz genau.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wieso ist man in einer (Raub)fischschonzeit nicht dazu bereit, seine Finger, Füße, das Boot etc einfach mal 8-12 Wochen still zu halten und den Fischen die nötige Ruhe zu gönnen?



Bei einer übergreifenden/generellen Räuberschonzeit..d'accord, NoGo

Bei einer gestaffelten..auf dann gerade "freie" Arten legal..Thema eigentlich durch.

GWO sagt "Zufallsfänge geschonter Arten sind unverzüglich und schonend zurückzusetzen" 

Wer trotz erlaubt freiwillig verzichten möchte..auch kein Problem.Nur dann bitte auch nur als eigenen Maßstab ansehen. 

Gerade die gestaffelte Variante, birgt m. E. n. weniger Probleme/Risiken als vermutet bzw herbeigeredet wird.

Die mit Riesenabstand(!) meisten Verfehlungen an "meinen" Gewässern gibts   ausserhalb der Schonzeit, nämlich bei Schonmaß und erlaubter Entnahmemenge. 

Aber auch hier das eigentliche Drama..Regeln einführen ist die eine, umsetzen/bei Verstoss ahnden die andere Seite. 

Denn bevor wegen 1 oder 2 Zettis zuviel oder zu klein die Polizei rauskommt(die erklären dich für plemplem) , sind die überzähligen Beweismittel nämlich bereits vom Übeltäter verzehrt.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> GWO sagt "Zufallsfänge geschonter Arten sind unverzüglich und schonend zurückzusetzen"



In Bayern z.B. dürfen laut Ausführungsverodnung zum FG nur "lebensfähige" Zufallsfänge zurückgesetzt werden. Deshalb hatten die Beifangzander der "Raubaalangler" alle nen Drilling in Schlund oder Kiemen hängen.

Gibt aber auch Angler, die meinen Schonzeit würde ledglich erlaubtes C&R bedeuten.

Wobei das m.W. in Holland wirklich so ist.

Die Polizei würde ich in solchen Fällen aber sowieso nicht einschalten, sondern versuchen die Sache intern zu klären.

Gibt m.E. schon genug schlechte Presse über Angler.


----------



## rippi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Angler, die meinen Schonzeit würde ledglich erlaubtes C&R bedeuten.
> 
> Wobei das m.W. in Holland wirklich so ist.


Jo und das ist auch sehr vernünftig um lang über breit, das nutzlose Konstrukt der Schonzeit abzuschaffen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In Bayern z.B. dürfen laut Ausführungsverodnung zum FG nur "lebensfähige" Zufallsfänge zurückgesetzt werden. Deshalb hatten die Beifangzander der "Raubaalangler" alle nen Drilling in Schlund oder Kiemen hängen.



Nix mit Pflicht nicht lebensfähige zu vergraben oder zerstückelt wieder dem Gewässer zuführen?

@rippi
Ist nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nix mit Pflicht nicht lebensfähige zu vergraben oder zerstückelt wieder dem Gewässer zuführen?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da wir Pargmatiker sind, darf der mitgenommen werden.



Oha...Steilvorlage für Abgezockte.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oha...Steilvorlage für Abgezockte.



Deshalb schreiben viele Vereine hier jetzt vor, dass diese Fische ins Fangbuch einzutragen und auf das tägliche Fanglimit anzurechnen sind. Ist dann das Fanglimit  erreicht, muss das Raubfischangeln eingestellt werden.

Da tut sich dann aber natürlich auch wieder ein Betätigungsfeld für Schlupflochsucher auf.

Zum Beispiel als Fang in der Spalte eines anderen Gewässers eintragen


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ziemlich unbefriedigende Antwort aber wenn dass Ziel ist, dass die Forelle nicht nur zurüchgesetzt wird falls sie an den Haken geht, sondern erst gar nicht, auch nicht als Beifang, an den Haken gehen kann, dann muss ich das auch in diesem Sinne regeln. Wenn dies das gemeinsame Ziel aller außer dem schwarzen Schaf ist, schadet das Verbot auch niemanden. Das Beispiel bleibt unklar.



??
Es geht nicht um ungewollten Beifang ... ich hoffe allen anderen Lesern ist es klar
Die Regelungen sind ja da gewesen ... kein Köder unter 10 cm ...  von Anfang an und an sich für jeden vom Sinne her klar ... hat bisher doch Seeforellenfänge ausgeschlossen ... und sind dann im angesprochenen Fall immer weiter bis zur Perversität konkretisiert bzw. detailiert worden.

Geschädigt wegen EINEM, nun ALLE; ALLE die Zander die nächsten Wochen noch fangen wollten ...

Aber doch erstaunlich, wie sich bei Gesprächen mit dem einen, die Ansage des EINEM mit deinem Wortlaut deckt! Schon bemerkenswert.

Richtig, man muss das eben dementsprechend regeln.
Achja und er ist bekennender Spezialist im Löchersuchen der Regeln, wir vom Vorstand sind die unfähigen, weil wir ja nicht richtig regeln ... ein Hase und Igel Spiel, Katz und Maus, Vorstand und Kamerdenschwein ...
und alle anderen Mitglieder im Verein? Kollateralschaden eines Anglers, der im AB bestimmt seine Anhänger  finden würde ... ich fordere LIKE-Buttom, er wäre der Held mit Orden überschüttet ...

Mal sehen, wer sich den Schuh noch so anzieht ...


----------



## Gast (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich nicht verstehe......
> Wieso ist man in einer (Raub)fischschonzeit nicht dazu bereit, seine Finger, Füße, das Boot etc einfach mal 8-12 Wochen still zu halten und den Fischen die nötige Ruhe zu gönnen?



Nach Möglichkeit halte ich mich auch an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben, aber ich möchte mir nicht von Menschen die keine Ahnung davon haben was gerade am Wasser los ist sagen lassen wann ich zu angeln habe.

So eine gesetzliche Raubfischschonzeit ist nun mal eine Durchschnittszeit die irgendwann mal festgelegt wurde.
Je nach Wetter, beziehungsweise Wassertemperatur habe ich schon oft beobachtet das der größte Teil der Zander noch nicht durch war, aber auch erlebt das sie schon Wochen fertig war mit dem laichen.
Und ich, der täglich am oder auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist maße mir an selber entscheiden zu können wann ich auf Raubfisch angeln kann.
Dazu benötige ich keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Zeiten.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin durchaus für eine Raubfischschonzeit, aber da muss eine sinnvollere Regelung her.

Zudem hat jeder Mensch sicher Gründe sich nicht an Gesetze, egal welcher Art, zu halten, er muss eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> A
> In Toni‘s Beispiel war man eben der Meinung, dass ein einzelner Ausnutzer reicht um das Gewässer zu schließen, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.



... letztendlicher Auslöser ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Aber zumindest mal ein anschauliches Beispiel.



Noch eins gefällig? 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4798357

Finde den Fehler


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin durchaus für eine Raubfischschonzeit, aber da muss eine sinnvollere Regelung her.



Wäre in der Theorie sicher wünschenswert, die praktische Umsetzung dürfte Schwierigkeiten machen.

Wird aber schon Gründe haben, warum selbst die Holländer ab April Kunstköder und Köderfische verbieten.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es früher mal in MVP eine flexible Raubfischschonzeit, die jedes Jahr an die klimatischen Bedingungen angepasst wurde. 

War natürlich ein Graus für viele Urlauber und Guides, die lieber langfristige Planungssicherheit wollten.

Jetzt sind die Schonzeiten auch dort zemntiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oha...Steilvorlage für Abgezockte.



Hallo,

sicher gibt es Zeitgenossen, welche das ausnutzen.
Aber was müssen das für arme Würstchen sein, die auf einen untermaßigen Fisch scharf sind#d.
Außerdem, ins Fangbuch muss der eingetragen werden.
Es ist halt ein Abwägen, ob jetzt woanders stark verletzte Fische wieder zurückzusetzen sind und höchstwahrscheinlich eingehen oder, wie bei uns entnommen werden - da finde ich unsere Regelung logischer - auch wenn es Pfeifen gibt, welche das mißbrauchen#q.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Natürlich könnt ihr diesen autoritären Ansatz  wählen, wenn Euch dafür die Freiheit der anderen nicht so wichtig ist,  wie der ausnahmslose Schutz der Seeforelle. Mein Ansatz wäre es  nicht.



Sozialen Druck aufbauen!

Sozialer Druck, womöglich Ächtung, aber keine Lynchjustiz, die weiß ich als Vorstand zu verhindern ....

Noch ein Beispiel:
Kunstköderstrecke am Fluss

Spezies haben Gulp mit schwerem Blei in den Gumpen versenkt => Gewässerwart hat Jahreskarte eingezogen => Anwaltsschreiben mit Klageandrohung => eigener RA: Von Bedeutung und Intention ganz klar, aber ein angelunkundiger Richter wird durchaus GULP als künstlichen Köder erkennen = als Kunstköder deklarieren, Klage wird womöglich verloren, so rein buchstabenlesend, nicht sinninterpretierend, wir sollen in Gewässerordnung Forellenteig (mit mehreren namentlichen Beispielen) ausschliessen => Gewässerwart schickt Mitteilung raus, dass Forellenteig wie z.B. xyz verboten => Spezi angelte nun mit künstl. Wurm an Laufblei => Vorstand versucht auf Einsicht auf HV hinzuwirken und Kunstköderstrecke zu definieren für Gewässerordnung, was aber nahezu unmöglich ist, weil der naive Spezie gleich sagt, was er dennoch machen darf .. der hinterlistige Spezie sich nur einen grinst ... und die Spezies sind so kreativ, da könnt ihr nicht hindenken ... für die ist es ein Spiel

Hat man früher, ich angel ja schon seit Jahrzehnten, einen erwischt, gabs es eine Strafe und der sagte "Schei**e erwischt", heute sagt er: "Wo steht das genaus so im Wortlaut" und sagt: "Anwalt".

Im Vorstand muss kein Jurist sitzen, denn Gewässerordnungen sind Vereinbarungen, und keine wasserdichten Gesetze, aber da träume ich inzwischen ....


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Aber was müssen das für arme Würstchen sein, die auf einen untermaßigen Fisch scharf sind



Na ja, mit einem 90cm+ Schonzeitzander lässt sich schon Geld verdienen.

Und wen es wie im Bsp. von Naturliebhaber 89 Stück am Tag sind fällt das Wort arm auch irgenwann weg.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Noch ein Beispiel:
> Kunstköderstrecke am Fluss
> 
> Spezies haben Gulp mit schwerem Blei in den Gumpen versenkt => Gewässerwart hat Jahreskarte eingezogen => Anwaltsschreiben mit Klageandrohung => eigener RA: Von Bedeutung und Intention ganz klar, aber ein angelunkundiger Richter wird durchaus GULP als künstlichen Köder erkennen = als Kunstköder deklarieren, Klage wird womöglich verloren, so rein buchstabenlesend, nicht sinninterpretierend, wir sollen in Gewässerordnung Forellenteig (mit mehreren namentlichen Beispielen) ausschliessen => Gewässerwart schickt Mitteilung raus, dass Forellenteig wie z.B. xyz verboten => Spezi angelte nun mit künstl. Wurm an Laufblei => Vorstand versucht auf Einsicht auf HV hinzuwirken und Kunstköderstrecke zu definieren für Gewässerordnung, was aber nahezu unmöglich ist, weil der naive Spezie gleich sagt, was er dennoch machen darf .. der hinterlistige Spezie sich nur einen grinst ... und die Spezies sind so kreativ, da könnt ihr nicht hindekne ... für die ist es ein Spiel



Warum habe ich jetzt ein Deja-Vu?

War in meinem Stammverein vor ein paar Jahren auch genauso.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Naja nun musst Du aber auch den genauen Wortlaut Eures FG wiedergeben, denn der schließt 89 Stück aus. Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie dies als Beifang glaubhaft gemacht werden soll. Man muss nicht immer alles übertreiben.




Die 89 Stück  im Bsp. von Naturliebhaber waren von mehreren Personen.

Fanglimits kennt unser FG nicht, die legt jeder Bewirtschafter selber fest.

Auf die Idee dass Beifang ins Fangbuch eingetragen werden muss und aufs Fangliimit angerechnet wird, ist man auch erst gekommmen, als bei Kontrollen eben übermäßig viele "Beifänge" festgestellt wurden.

Jetzt werden die halt auf die verschieden Gewässer geschrieben.

Deshalb werden ab nächstem Jahr die Fanglimits nicht mehr pro Gewässer gelten, sondern pro Person und Tag, Woche und Jahr.

Ich weiß, manche werden wieder aufheulen "Lasst sie doch", aber Vorstandschaft und Gewässerausschus sehen das anders. Und ich kann es auch verstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na ja, mit einem 90cm+ Schonzeitzander lässt sich schon Geld verdienen.
> 
> Und wen es wie im Bsp. von Naturliebhaber 89 Stück am Tag sind fällt das Wort arm auch irgenwann weg.



Hallo,

ist aber durch entsprechende Vorschriften nicht mehr möglich - bei uns im Verein schon lange -  und bei den Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile ja auch, dort ist während der einheitlichen Raubfischschonzeit nun auch das Dropshoten verboten.
Kommt alles von den Schlupflochsuchern. Hat aber zumindest eindeutige Regeln gebracht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat man früher, ich angel ja schon seit Jahrzehnten, einen erwischt, gabs es eine Strafe und der sagte "Schei**e erwischt", heute sagt er: "Wo steht das genaus so im Wortlaut" und sagt: "Anwalt".



Manchmal müssen sich aber auch die Vereine an die eigene Nase fassen. Warum muss man Gewässerstrecken als sog. Kunstköderstrecken festlegen, Bolilies verbieten etc.? Wir halten es da im Verein recht einfach: Kein Rumgeeiere mit Ködergrößen, Köderarten usw.. Das bringt alles nur Stress.

Und wenn man innerhalb des Vereins mit Anwaltsschreiben und Anwälten agiert, ist eh was im Argen. Bei uns wird miteinander geredet, und das notfalls ganz geradlinig in Klartext.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist aber durch entsprechende Vorschriften nicht mehr möglich - bei uns im Verein schon lange -  und bei den Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile ja auch, dort ist während der einheitlichen Raubfischschonzeit nun auch das Dropshoten verboten.
> Kommt alles von den Schlupflochsuchern. Hat aber zumindest eindeutige Regeln gebracht.
> ...



Hat der Kollege mit Dropshot auf Karpfen geangelt oder was soll dieser Verwicklung mit Raubfischschonzeit?

Raubfischschonzeit  gillt wohl für alle RAUBFISCHE...und Dropshot ist wohl klassische Raubfischmontage.

Da bedaaarf es kein Dropshotverbot. Da ist kein Schlupfloch!  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Und wenn es nur eine Hecht oder Zanderschonzeit war....dann darf der Kollege mit Dropshot auf Barsch angeln. Und wenn dann Zander oder Hecht anbeissen wird klassisch wie es überall üblich ist released.
Selbst Andal wechselt auf klassische Tauwurmmontage (siehe einige Beiträge weiter vorne).

Merkt ihr eigentlich noch welch blödsinn ihr von euch gebt?

Und wenn Hecht auf Made beisst wird entsprechend zurück gesetzt.
Oder ist die Made nun auch das Schlupfloch welches man sucht und ausnutzt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist aber durch entsprechende Vorschriften nicht mehr möglich - bei uns im Verein schon lange -  und bei den Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile ja auch, dort ist während der einheitlichen Raubfischschonzeit nun auch das Dropshoten verboten.
> Kommt alles von den Schlupflochsuchern. Hat aber zumindest eindeutige Regeln gebracht.
> ...



Ich konstruiere dir ohne Probleme eine Montage, die fangtechnisch wie Dropshot funktioniert, aber halt kein Dropshot ist (gezupfter auftreibender Köder am Seitenarm). Und schon geht die Debatte in die nächste Runde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Manchmal müssen sich aber auch die Vereine an die eigene Nase fassen. Warum muss man Gewässerstrecken als sog. Kunstköderstrecken festlegen, Bolilies verbieten etc.? Wir halten es da im Verein recht einfach: Kein Rumgeeiere mit Ködergrößen, Köderarten usw.. Das bringt alles nur Stress.
> 
> Und wenn man innerhalb des Vereins mit Anwaltsschreiben und Anwälten agiert, ist eh was im Argen. Bei uns wird miteinander geredet, und das notfalls ganz geradlinig in Klartext.



zum 1. Absatz )
kann in jedem Fall begründet werden; für jede Entscheidung stehe ich vertretend Rede und Antwort

zum 2. Absatz

weil es eben solche Leute gibt, die über Anwälte reden;
soll ich ihnen das verbieten? Sag wie, das ist mir doch entgangen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Raubfischschonzeit  gillt wohl für alle RAUBFISCHE...und Dropshot ist wohl klassische Raubfischmontage.



Es gibt keine Raubfischschonzeit. Waller und Barsch haben beispielsweise gar keine Schonzeit, Forellen eine andere wie Zander/Hecht usw.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Raubfischschonzeit. Waller und Barsch haben beispielsweise gar keine Schonzeit, Forellen eine andere wie Zander/Hecht usw.




Hat der Kollege selber geschrieben.

Auch andere...
Also was nun?  
In der Forellenschonzeit das Angeln auf Rotaugen nun auch verboten?
Oder darf man nicht mehr klassisch mit Wurm auf Barsch angeln?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> weil es eben solche Leute gibt, die über Anwälte reden;
> soll ich ihnen das verbieten? Sag wie, das ist mir doch entgangen ...



Das würde ich ganz einfach regeln: Mit einer Ansage auf der Mitgliederversammlung, dass solch ein Verhalten das Klima im Verein vergiftet, man bitte auf sachliche Art miteinander umgehen soll und der Vorstand bei gehäuften Vorkommen dieser Art sein Amt niederlegen wird. Ich denke, dann wird die betreffende Person sehr schnell von den anderen Anglern in die Schranken gewiesen. Und wenn nicht, hätte ich in einem solchen Verein überhaupt keine Lust, meine Freizeit für das Administrative zu opfern.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hat der Kollege mit Dropshot auf Karpfen geangelt oder was soll dieser Verwicklung mit Raubfischschonzeit?
> 
> Raubfischschonzeit  gillt wohl für alle RAUBFISCHE...und Dropshot ist wohl klassische Raubfischmontage.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es gab halt "Kollegen", die redeten sich heraus, wenn sie mit Wurm als Köder Dropshot fischten dies eben kein definierter Raubfischköder ist. Womit sie in Punkto Köder recht hatten, der Wurm ist ja nicht verboten gewesen, auch heute noch nicht.
Bevor man Anderen Blödsinn unterstellt, muss man halt die Hintergründe kennen|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das würde ich ganz einfach regeln: Mit einer Ansage auf der Mitgliederversammlung, dass solch ein Verhalten das Klima im Verein vergiftet, man bitte auf sachliche Art miteinander umgehen soll und der Vorstand bei gehäuften Vorkommen dieser Art sein Amt niederlegen wird. Ich denke, dann wird die betreffende Person sehr schnell von den anderen Anglern in die Schranken gewiesen. Und wenn nicht, hätte ich in einem solchen Verein überhaupt keine Lust, meine Freizeit für das Administrative zu opfern.



Ja, dann mach das mal ... wie der sich freuen wird, wenn du dann als Vorstand wegen ihm das Amt niederlegst ...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Wann angelt ihr eigentlich?
Über das ganze Jahr gibt es irgendwelche gesetzlichen Schonzeiten, dann noch die örtlich begrenzten.
Jeder Fisch beisst auf fast alles.
Und wenn Angler oder Verantwortliche Gewässerwarte Probleme mit Begriffen haben...Blinker schreibt und Spinner meint aber Gummifisch erlaubt  |uhoh:
Muss man sich nicht wunder wenn der Kollege mit einer klassischen Wurmmontage auf Barsche angelt.
Aber dieser muss sich dann euer geheule Schlupflochsucher anhören.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also was nun?
> In der Forellenschonzeit das Angeln auf Rotaugen nun auch verboten?
> Oder darf man nicht mehr klassisch mit Wurm auf Barsch angeln?



Ganz einfach: Köder, auf die Forellen maßgeblich beißen, in Forellengewässern (damit meine ich nicht Gewässer, in denen eher zufällig ein paar Forellen rumschwimmen) in der Forellen-Schonzeit verbieten. Das ist dann sicher nicht der Wurm, aber Kunstköder.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In der Forellenschonzeit das Angeln [...]
> Oder darf man nicht mehr klassisch mit Wurm auf Barsch angeln?



Das darft du tatsächlich zumindest in der Forellenschonzeit wegen Besatz in keinem Gewässer, die ich beangel  (das sind alleine in den 3 Vereinen, in denen ich bin, sehr sehr viele  ...)


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Köder, auf die Forellen maßgeblich beißen, in Forellengewässern (damit meine ich nicht Gewässer, in denen eher zufällig ein paar Forellen rumschwimmen) in der Forellen-Schonzeit verbieten. Das ist dann sicher nicht der Wurm, aber Kunstköder.



Jupp damit eure heiligen Forellen für die Forellenangler geschont werden......
Warum dann nicht gleich einAngelverbot? Ne Forelle beisst ja fast auf alles.

Und wenn es nicht verboten ist? Warum muss der Nicht- Forelleangler auf seine schönen Rotaugen in dem Gewässer verzichten?
Damit man eure heiligen Forellen nicht anpackt?

Wenn ihr so ein Schiss um eure schönen Forellen habt, dann sperrt das Gewässer während der Schonzeit.
Dann müsst ihr nicht anderen Schlupflochsuche etc. unterstellen und diese blödsinnige Diskussion wäre beendet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, dann mach das mal ... wie der sich freuen wird, wenn du dann als Vorstand wegen ihm das Amt niederlegst ...



Ich wäre mir nicht sicher, ob er sich freuen würde, wenn ihm die Leute in der Mitgliederversammlung sagen: "Schick dich, an unserem Tisch sitzt du nicht." Wir sind hier nicht Großstadt und man kennt sich. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum mein Verein solche Probleme überhaupt nicht kennt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Kommen die überhaupt bei euch zur Hauptversammlung?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ne Forelle beisst ja fast auf alles.



Ich merke, dass du nicht oft Forellenangeln gehst, jedenfalls nicht am Naturgewässer.  Die erste Woche fängt jeder, aber dann wird's mühselig. Die lernen schnell. #h


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich merke, dass du nicht oft Forellenangeln gehst, jedenfalls nicht am Naturgewässer.  Die erste Woche fängt jeder, aber dann wird's mühselig. Die lernen schnell. #h



ich merke hier auch so einige...
falsches Forum...scheint Nabu- Forum zu sein.

Und ja ..die Forellen sind mir scheiss egal. Oder gibt es eure Schlupflochsucher nur unter Forellenangler?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kommen die überhaupt bei euch zur Hauptversammlung?



Wir haben in 8 Monaten des Jahres monatliche Mitgliederversammlungen. Und wer weniger als 5 pro Jahr besucht, muss zahlen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung:

Sonderregelung Besatzsperre Salmoniden:

Während der Gewässersperre darf ausschließlich auf folgende Fischarten geangelt werden:
Waller, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen.
Zum Angeln sind ausschließlich folgende Köder erlaubt:
Auf Waller, Hecht, Zander: Wobbler, toter Köfi, Gummifisch jeweils mit Mindestlänge 13 cm.
Auf Karpfen nur harte Boilies ab Größe 15mm.
Somit darf nicht mit Spinner, Wurm, Maden, Forellenteig oder anderem Teig, Mais und allen anderen Ködern außer den oben als erlaubt genannten geangelt werden.
Salmoniden müssen AUSNAHMSLOS zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich merke hier auch so einige...
> falsches Forum...scheint Nabu- Forum zu sein.



Ohne funktionierende Regulierung der Fischentnahme wären die Gewässer hier leer. Viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod. Was hat das mit NABU zu tun?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung:
> 
> Sonderregelung Besatzsperre Salmoniden:
> 
> ...



Kommentare meinerseits:
- Was ist ein harter Boilie? Das "hart" könnt ihr streichen, weil nicht definiert.
- Warum definiert ihr eine Liste mit Ködern, die nicht verwendet werden dürfen, wenn zuvor definiert ist, womit geangelt werden darf? Das führt doch nur zu Diskussionen beim Einsatz von Ködern, die in keiner der beiden Listen aufgeführt sind. Ich würde nur eine Liste der erlaubten Köder aufstellen.
- Die Aussage, dass Salmoniden ausnahmslos zurückzusetzen sind, verstößt bei nicht mehr lebensfähigen Tieren gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Den Passus hätte hier keine Behörde genehmigt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommentare meinerseits:
> - Was ist ein harter Boilie? Das "hart" könnt ihr streichen, weil nicht definiert.
> - Warum definiert ihr eine Liste mit Ködern, die nicht verwendet werden dürfen, wenn zuvor definiert ist, womit geangelt werden darf? Das führt doch nur zu Diskussionen beim Einsatz von Ködern, die in keiner der beiden Listen aufgeführt sind. Ich würde nur eine Liste der erlaubten Köder aufstellen.
> - Die Aussage, dass Salmoniden ausnahmslos zurückzusetzen sind, verstößt bei nicht mehr lebensfähigen Tieren gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Den Passus hätte hier keine Behörde genehmigt.



Der Begriff ist für die gedacht, die schwimmende Boilies verwendet haben, die sich sehr schnell auflösen und kaum im Wasser schon, welch Zufall, in Forellenteiggröße waren. Seit dem wir das so schreiben, gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Auf Anraten sollen zunächst üblicherweise die Vorschriften formuliert sein und dann konkret das, was am meisten zum Salmonidenangeln verwendet wird beispielsweise aufgezählt als Verbotenes ... gab auch bisher keine Probleme mehr.

Richtig, könnte dem Fischereigesetz widersprechen, aber irgendwie schwimmen keine toten Salmoniden im Gewässer und es liegen auch keine am Ufer oder in den Anglertaschen 
Aber der Passus heißt doch ganz richtig gesehen, dass ausnahmslos, also JEDE ART von Salmonide, zurückgesetzt werden muss, natürlich wenn lebensfähig, das versteht die Behörde schon, so wie wir zwei doch auch


----------



## angler1996 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommentare meinerseits:
> - Was ist ein harter Boilie? Das "hart" könnt ihr streichen, weil nicht definiert.
> - Warum definiert ihr eine Liste mit Ködern, die nicht verwendet werden dürfen, wenn zuvor definiert ist, womit geangelt werden darf? Das führt doch nur zu Diskussionen beim Einsatz von Ködern, die in keiner der beiden Listen aufgeführt sind. Ich würde nur eine Liste der erlaubten Köder aufstellen.
> - Die Aussage, dass Salmoniden ausnahmslos zurückzusetzen sind, verstößt bei nicht mehr lebensfähigen Tieren gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Den Passus hätte hier keine Behörde genehmigt.



 Die Liste mit erlaubten Ködern ist gut, das kann man beschreiben, auch relativ abschließend; alle Köder die Verboten sind zu erfassen ist eigentlich fast ein Unding, jede mögliche marginale Änderung müßte irgendwie erfasst werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Liste mit erlaubten Ködern ist gut, das kann man beschreiben, auch relativ abschließend; alle Köder die Verboten sind zu erfassen ist eigentlich fast ein Unding, jede mögliche marginale Änderung müßte irgendwie erfasst werden




Das ist kein Unding, warum ich das aufliste, aber insofern unrichtig, was du schreibst, da meine Aussage zu den verbotenen Ködern endet:"... und allen anderen Ködern außer den oben als erlaubt".

Die Kombination aus Vorgabe erlaubten und beispielhaft Verbotenem mit dem Hinweis auf weitere ergänzt sich somit.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich kenne da einen Verein, wo das Angeln mit Boilies verboten ist.

Die Folge daraus ist, dass die Karpfenangler mit Dumbles, Pellets, PopUps usw. angeln.
Sind das jetzt Schlupflöcher? Wieder ein Katze-/Mausspiel, da es keine einheitliche Definition von Boilies gibt.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einen Verein, wo das Angeln mit Boilies verboten ist.



Die Frage ist doch, warum verbietet man Boilies als Hakenköder? #q |bigeyes

 Ralle 24 hat hier mal vor einigen Jahren zur Schlupflochsucherei etwas geschrieben, was mir sehr gefallen hat. War in etwa so etwas:

 Jeder Angler hat seine Stellenwahl und Angelart so zu wählen, das der Fang geschonter Arten, auch versehentlich, ausgeschlossen ist.
 Wird dennoch eine geschonte Art gefangen, gibt's beim ersten mal eine Verwarnung, beim zweiten mal temporäre Sperre danach erfolgt Entzug der Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Jeder Angler hat seine Stellenwahl und Angelart so zu wählen, das der Fang geschonter Arten, auch versehentlich, ausgeschlossen ist.
> Wird dennoch eine geschonte Art gefangen, gibt's beim ersten mal eine Verwarnung, beim zweiten mal temporäre Sperre danach erfolgt Entzug der Angelerlaubnis.



Hallo,

das wäre zwar schön, ist aber in der Praxis mitunter unmöglich|uhoh:.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Man kann zumindest bewußt selektiv angeln.
Beifang kann dennoch nie ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Man kann zumindest bewußt selektiv angeln.
> Beifang kann dennoch nie ausgeschlossen werden



Hallo, 

das ist richtig. Wenn ich im April/Mai mit der Fliegenrute auf Forellen unterwegs bin, kann es immer wieder passieren, dass mir eine Nase (im April noch Schonzeit) oder im Mai eine Barbe (Schonzeit) auf die Nymphe geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Wenn ich im April/Mai mit der Fliegenrute auf Forellen unterwegs bin, kann es immer wieder passieren, dass mir eine Nase (im April noch Schonzeit) oder im Mai eine Barbe (Schonzeit) auf die Nymphe geht.
> 
> ...



Wo liegt das Problem? An der Fliege sind die Nasen, Barben, Äschen usw. problemlos schonend zurückzusetzen.

Es geht doch hier um was anderes.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier um was anderes.



Ich weis schon, worauf Du hinaus willst.
Kleines Beispiel?

Getrennte Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit. Hecht schon offen, Zander noch zu.

Gibt dann eben ganz "schlaue", die den Grund abklopfen und das, bei Gewässerkenntnis, auch an ganz besonderen Stellen.

Ganz neue dieses Jahr eine Schonstrecke, wo selbst das angeln mit Tauwurm verboten wurde. Warum wohl....


----------



## schomi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Die Gewässerordnungenen sind das Problem - diese führen zur Schlupflochsucherei.

Das Gesetz bzw. die Verordnung ist klar:

Es gibt eine Schonzeit/ Schonmaß und die ist einzuhalten d.h. alle in dieser Zeit gefangenen Fische dürfen nicht entnommen werden/ müssen schonend zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



schomi schrieb:


> Die Gewässerordnungenen sind das Problem - diese führen zur Schlupflochsucherei.
> 
> Das Gesetz bzw. die Verordnung ist klar:
> 
> Es gibt eine Schonzeit/ Schonmaß und die ist einzuhalten d.h. alle in dieser Zeit gefangenen Fische dürfen nicht entnommen werden/ müssen schonend zurückgesetzt werden.



In meinem Beispiel ging es explizit um die Schonzeit der Zander z.B.
Was nützt es, wenn die Fische gefangen werden und werden wieder zurück gesetzt?
Im Falle es eines Brutpflegetreibenden Zandermännchens ist das Gelege verloren.

Man kann sicherlich auch im Juni noch solche Tiere fangen. Doch eben nicht "ausversehen" im Mai in dem man ja "eigentlich" auf Hecht angelt. 

Leider gibt es eben mehr als genug solche Angelkameraden.
Ausbaden müssen es dann alle....leider.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Innerhalb einer Gesellschaft, die in weiten Teilen viel Zeit aufwendet um Schlupflöcher aller Art nicht nur zu finden, sondern auch auszunutzen, gerade im Bereich der Anglerschaft nach unbedingter Gesetzestreue, sozialem Verhalten und ethisch-moralischen Handlungsweisen zu rufen, hat eine ganz eigene Qualität. |rolleyes

Aber auch hier ist das Ausnutzen evtl. Schlupflöcher das, was es im "übrigen Leben" ist: Hochgradig asozial! (Und somit keinesfalls eine philosophische Frage.)


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> oder erlasse eben klare Regeln die dann eben für alle gelten.



Damit konnte man anscheinend nicht mehr leben, was ich voll verstehe und es wurde ein Schongebiet geschaffen, in dem dann auch das angeln mit Wurm verboten wurde. Eben damit dann keine "Ausreden" mehr kommen......

Untermaßige Fische, egal ob Schonzeit oder nicht, sind ins Fangbuch einzutragen und zählen genauso zum Tageslimit.
Dir ist klar, was mit den Untermaßigen passiert?


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Die philosophische Frage bezieht sich darauf, was man dagegen tun will...



Und genau das ist für mich keine philosophische Frage!

Ich bleibe bei Janas Beispiel: Sind die Schonzeit- bzw. Kunstköderregeln nicht so ohne weiteres zu ändern und wird jemand beim gezielten Befischen von nestbewachenden Zanderböcken erwischt (hierzu reicht nach meinem Verständnis bereits das tiefe Fischen im Frühjahr angeblich auf Hecht), fliegt derjenige dreikantig wegen vereinsschädigendem Verhalten raus! Und auch für den etwaigen Tageskartengastangler war es das dann für alle Zeiten an diesem Gewässer.

In beiden Fällen wäre nämlich aus gutem Grund Vorsatz zu unterstellen und beide Fälle würde ich maximal möglich publik machen, damit jedes gedankliche Befassen mit solchen Sauereien ein Ende hat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> wird jemand beim gezielten Befischen von nestbewachenden Zanderböcken erwischt (hierzu reicht nach meinem Verständnis bereits das tiefe Fischen im Frühjahr angeblich auf Hecht), fliegt derjenige dreikantig wegen vereinsschädigendem Verhalten raus!



Das mag dein Verständnis sein, rechtlich sieht die Situation aber erheblich komplexer aus. Stichwort Nachweis etc.

Lies dir mal dieses Buch hier durch: https://www.amazon.de/Vereinsrecht-Ein-Leitfaden-Vereine-Mitglieder/dp/3482429898/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519637374&sr=8-1&keywords=burhoff+vereinsrecht

Danach dürftest du etwas desillusioniert sein, was den Ausschluss von Mitgliedern etc. anbelangt.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

@Naturliebhaber
Das wäre ich keinesfalls, weil ich es als zweiter Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins selber schon durchexerziert habe, denn auch im Vereinsrecht gibt's Schlupflöcher. |supergri


@bastido
Ich weiß ja, was Du meinst, deshalb mein Hinweis auf das vorsätzlich vereinsschädigende Verhalten, was seeehr interpretationsfähig ist. 

Alles per Regel ausschließen geht nunmal nicht, bzw. ist es nicht praktikabel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Das wäre ich keinesfalls, weil ich es als zweiter Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins selber schon durchexerziert habe, denn auch im Vereinsrecht gibt's Schlupflöcher. |supergri



Wenn du einen Trottel auf der anderen Seite sitzen hast, kann das klappen. Wenn aber, wie kürzlich von Toni geschildert, die Gegenseite mit Anwälten anrückt und Bildung hinsichtlich Vereinsrecht und Bürgerlichem Gesetzbuch hat, willst du den Stress mit sehr ungewissem Ausgang nicht wirklich am Hals haben. Das kann für den Vorstand nämlich sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen und den Verein (selbst bei Vorliegen einer Rechtsschutzversicherung) Geld kosten, für das sich der Vorstand rechtfertigen muss.

Der Nachweis des Vorsatzes, auf eine geschonte Art zu fischen, ist faktisch nicht möglich, solange der Angler keine unerlaubten Methoden und/oder Köder benutzt. Eine Handhabe hat man nur dann, wenn nachweislich bereits mehrere Fische der geschützten Art gefangen wurden, der Angler aber nachwievor die Angelmethode nicht umgestellt hat.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Im Falle es eines Brutpflegetreibenden Zandermännchens ist das Gelege verloren.



Sicher unschön aber:

Ausserhalb der Schonzeit dürften lächerliche Mindestmaße und Überschreitungen der zulässigen Entnahmezahl, an nicht wenigen Gewässern zu deutlich(!) mehr Raubbau führen.

Während meiner aktiven FA Zeit, konnte ich die  "mit Riesentwister auf Barsch und dabei zufällig 2 Zander entnommen " Spezis über Jahre gesehen an einer Hand abzählen..ist mittlerweile sogar eher rückläufig. 

Was dagegen ausufert, sind en masse entnommene 40er Fritten(legalisierter Blödsinn) und Leute die 2 gestattete Entnahmezander als frei interpretierbare Entnahmeempfehlung und nicht als verbindliche Höchstmenge verstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem? An der Fliege sind die Nasen, Barben, Äschen usw. problemlos schonend zurückzusetzen.
> 
> Es geht doch hier um was anderes.



Hallo,

da ist auch kein Problem, ich nahm nur Bezug auf die Aussage im Beitrag Nr. 172 #h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Trottel auf der anderen Seite sitzen hast, kann das klappen. Wenn aber, wie kürzlich von Toni geschildert, die Gegenseite mit Anwälten anrückt und Bildung hinsichtlich Vereinsrecht und Bürgerlichem Gesetzbuch hat, willst du den Stress mit sehr ungewissem Ausgang nicht wirklich am Hals haben. Das kann für den Vorstand nämlich sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen und den Verein (selbst bei Vorliegen einer Rechtsschutzversicherung) Geld kosten, für das sich der Vorstand rechtfertigen muss....



Habe ich die Entscheidung über die Wirksamkeit eines Ausschlusses per Satzung auf ein den Vereinsinteressen wohlgesonnenes Schiedsgericht übertragen, steht dem Ausgeschlossenen lediglich ein äußerst eingeschränkter Rechtsbehelf zur Verfügung. Von daher: Paßt scho...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Habe ich die Entscheidung über die Wirksamkeit eines Ausschlusses per Satzung auf ein den Vereinsinteressen wohlgesonnenes Schiedsgericht übertragen, steht dem Ausgeschlossenen lediglich ein äußerst eingeschränkter Rechtsbehelf zur Verfügung. Von daher: Paßt scho...



Da bist du im Irrtum. Der Betroffene hat trotzdem Klagerecht. Die Sachlage ist erheblich komplexer. Siehe hier: http://bsb.vibss.de/vereinsmanagement/recht/mitglieder/rechtsschutz-gegen-den-vereinsausschluss/?L=0

Wie gesagt: Trifft der Vorstand auf einen juristisch gebildeten Laien und/oder ein Mitglied mit Rechtsbeistand, wird es eng.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da bist du im Irrtum. Der Betroffene hat trotzdem Klagerecht. Die Sachlage ist erheblich komplexer. Siehe hier: http://bsb.vibss.de/vereinsmanagement/recht/mitglieder/rechtsschutz-gegen-den-vereinsausschluss/?L=0
> 
> Wie gesagt: Trifft der Vorstand auf einen juristisch gebildeten Laien und/oder ein Mitglied mit Rechtsbeistand, wird es eng.



Oftmals ist der Vorstand eher in der Laien- Position.
Und hat kein Bock sich mit Fakten zu beschäftigen.
Und weil man kein Bock hat, knallt man blindwütig irgendwelche unsinnige Verbote raus.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da bist du im Irrtum. Der Betroffene hat trotzdem Klagerecht. Die Sachlage ist erheblich komplexer. Siehe hier: http://bsb.vibss.de/vereinsmanagement/recht/mitglieder/rechtsschutz-gegen-den-vereinsausschluss/?L=0
> 
> Wie gesagt: Trifft der Vorstand auf einen juristisch gebildeten Laien und/oder ein Mitglied mit Rechtsbeistand, wird es eng.



Danke für den Link, in dem exakt das bestätigt wird, was ich weiter oben schrieb... |supergri


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Auszug:

In der Zeit vom 15.1-1.8 eines jeden Jahres ist das Angeln am Gewässer xxx Verboten.Vom 1.8-15.1 eines jeden Jahres sind alle gängigen Angelmethoden die der fachlichen Praxis unterliegen erlaubt.

So einfach kann das sein.......

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oftmals ist der Vorstand eher in der Laien- Position.
> Und hat kein Bock sich mit Fakten zu beschäftigen.
> Und weil man kein Bock hat, knallt man blindwütig irgendwelche unsinnige Verbote raus.



Verbote , ob nun unsinnig oder nicht (das legt nicht der einzelne Angler fest), sind zu befolgen, anderenfalls hat der Vorstand ggf. eine Handhabe für einen Vereinsausschluss. Wird aber kein Verbot begangen und dem Angler unterstellt, trotzdem gezielt auf geschützte Arten zu angeln, ist die Beweislage erheblich komplizierter. Da gab es hier in der Gegend schon Fälle, wo vor Gericht Gutachter geladen wurden (die natürlich auch keine homogene Meinung hatten #h) und am Ende blieb das Mitglied im Verein und der Verein hatte eine Stange Geld für nichts ausgegeben. Wie lange dieses Mitglied dann noch Spaß in diesem Verein hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Verbote , ob nun unsinnig oder nicht (das legt nicht der einzelne Angler fest), sind zu befolgen, anderenfalls hat der Vorstand ggf. eine Handhabe für einen Vereinsausschluss. Wird aber kein Verbot begangen und dem Angler unterstellt, trotzdem gezielt auf geschützte Arten zu angeln, ist die Beweislage erheblich komplizierter. Da gab es hier in der Gegend schon Fälle, wo vor Gericht Gutachter geladen wurden (die natürlich auch keine homogene Meinung hatten #h) und am Ende blieb das Mitglied im Verein und der Verein hatte eine Stange Geld für nichts ausgegeben. Wie lange dieses Mitglied dann noch Spaß in diesem Verein hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Klar.
Wo kämen wir auch in unserem Rechtsstaat hin wenn man ohne Beweise oder auch ohne eindeutige Indizien verknackt wird?
Da wäre der Anarchie Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



gründler schrieb:


> Auszug:
> 
> In der Zeit vom 15.1-1.8 eines jeden Jahres ist das Angeln am Gewässer xxx Verboten.Vom 1.8-15.1 eines jeden Jahres sind alle gängigen Angelmethoden die der fachlichen Praxis unterliegen erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Ja, nur ist dieses Vorgehen nur möglich, wenn sich im Gewässer primär eine Zielfischart befindet. In meinem Verein hat das Fließgewässer, in dem die Forellen schwimmen, gleichzeitig einen hervorragenden Aal- und Zanderbestand, plus einem guten Karpfen- und Schleienbestand. Da können wir nicht wegen der Forellen ab Oktober das Gewässer sperren.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, nur ist dieses Vorgehen nur möglich, wenn sich im Gewässer primär eine Zielfischart befindet. In meinem Verein hat das Fließgewässer, in dem die Forellen schwimmen, gleichzeitig einen hervorragenden Aal- und Zanderbestand, plus einem guten Karpfen- und Schleienbestand. Da können wir nicht wegen der Forellen ab Oktober das Gewässer sperren.



Ah, gut erkannt. (Also muss man Beifänge der anderen Angler akzeptieren.
Denn die akzeptieren ja auch Beifänge der Forellenangler während deren Schonzeiten.) 

Wer jetzt aber gezielt auf die anderen Fischarten mit einem Köder auf welchen auch die Forelle beisst angelt ist ein Schlupflochsucher? Oder auch umgekehrt?

(@Andal...nix mit klassischer Wurmmethode angeln....das ist Schlupflochsuche    )

Geht es darum ausschliesslich eure Edelfische zu schonen?

Was passiert mit ganzjährig geschützten Fischen?

Alle Fangmethoden welche diese Fische an den Haken bringen könnten sind Schlupflochsucher?  |uhoh:

Ihr konstruiert euch hier Fälle, das ist unfassbar.
Mit nem Gufi den Boden beaarbeiten während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hechte fischen.
Gufi auf Grund ist kein klassischer Hechtköder, in der Regel gehen darauf keine Hechte.
Wäre somit als gezieltes Angeln auf eine geschützte Fischart einzustufen.
Kein Schlupfloch sondern ein Vergehen.
Dann wäre zu prüfen um welches Gewässer es sich ahndelt, in wie weit kommen Hechte vor etc..
Handelt es sich ausschliesslich um Hechtgewässer worin mal für den Kochtopf Zander eingesetzt wurden...keine Zander Laichplätze vorhanden sind...
Ganz ehrlich..scheiss drauf.

Und wie Forollen Spezis drauf sind weiss man auch.
Nix geht über deren ihr Fisch..am besten alle anderen Angelarten einstellen wenn Forelle Schonzeit hat.

ich wollte ja eigentlich nix mehr zu diesem blödsinn hier schreiben...aber bei soviel blödsinn fällt es schwer sein klappe zu halten.


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gufi auf Grund ist kein klassischer Hechtköder, in der Regel gehen darauf keine Hechte.


Sehr interessant - legst Du das fest?
Kannst dann ja mal mit den Hechten reden, die ich regelmäßig beim Faulenzen mit GuFi fange.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich wollte ja eigentlich nix mehr zu diesem blödsinn hier schreiben...aber bei soviel blödsinn fällt es schwer sein klappe zu halten.



Versuche doch einfach die Klappe zu halten, etwas Selbstbeherrschung und es klappt mit der Klappe zu Deinem Wohle und auch zu der anderen Wohle.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



smithie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant - legst Du das fest?
> Kannst dann ja mal mit den Hechten reden, die ich regelmäßig beim Faulenzen mit GuFi fange.




Kommt ja auch auf das Gewässer an. Sag ich doch.
In der Regel ist ein Gufi auf Grund aber kein klassischer Hechtköder.
Siehe Fachliteratur.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



smithie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant - legst Du das fest?
> Kannst dann ja mal mit den Hechten reden, die ich regelmäßig beim Faulenzen mit GuFi fange.




Ich habe auch gerade daran gedacht, wie unser Gewässerwart das nun unseren Hechten sagen soll.
Der Hechtflüsterer :m

Absinkphasen gibt es bei uns an den Gewässern beim Zanderangeln mit Gufi nicht mehr, seitdem die Zanderangler statt mit normalen Bleiöpfen schwere Dorschbomben an ihren Gufis montieren.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Was passiert mit ganzjährig geschützten Fischen?
> 
> Alle Fangmethoden welche diese Fische an den Haken bringen könnten sind Schlupflochsucher? |uhoh:...



Nein, hat auch niemand behauptet.




Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Ihr konstruiert euch hier Fälle, das ist unfassbar.
> Mit nem Gufi den Boden beaarbeiten während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hechte fischen.
> Gufi auf Grund ist kein klassischer Hechtköder, in der Regel gehen darauf keine Hechte.
> Wäre somit als gezieltes Angeln auf eine geschützte Fischart einzustufen.
> Kein Schlupfloch sondern ein Vergehen....



Um solche Dinge geht's vorrangig, oder?

Leider ist das nicht konstruiert, sondern immer wieder erlebte Praxis asozialer Zeitgenossen, die mit ihrem Verhalten dafür sorgen, daß Kollektivstrafen in vielerlei Form verhängt werden.




smithie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant - legst Du das fest?
> Kannst dann ja mal mit den Hechten reden, die ich regelmäßig beim Faulenzen mit GuFi fange.



Mutter Natur legt das fest... 

Denn Hechte fange ich im Frühjahr eher flach und nicht in den tiefen Bereichen, in denen Zanderböcke ihre Nester bewachen, darum ging's.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Kommt ja auch auf das Gewässer an. Sag ich doch.
> In der Regel ist ein Gufi auf Grund aber kein klassischer Hechtköder.
> Siehe Fachliteratur.



Es liegt immer dann ein Problem vor, wenn für Angelbelange aus der Theorie heraus argumentiert wird, wie z.B. es Verbandsfunktionäre sogar ohne Angelschein tun.

Irgendwann täte es gut, Augen und Ohren aufzumachen und den Leuten offen gegenüber sein, die auch angeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mutter Natur legt das fest...
> 
> Denn Hechte fange ich im Frühjahr eher flach und nicht in den tiefen Bereichen, in denen Zanderböcke ihre Nester bewachen, darum ging's.




Die Hechte stehen gerade sehr tief, dort wo die Zander gerade auch sind ....
Hecht geschont, Zander offen ...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Hechte stehen gerade sehr tief, dort wo die Zander gerade auch sind ....
> Hecht geschont, Zander offen ...



Hecht kann ich derzeit ungewollt fangen, ohne Schaden anzurichten, denn der bewacht kein Nest...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Die Hechte stehen auch fangerlaubt ab Mitte April, wenn die Zander geschlossen sind, bei den Köfis tief, denn bei uns wird es wieder bitter kalt sein so wie die letzten Jahre ...


und ich bin Praktiker, ich lese keine "Theoriebücher" oder sollte ich das?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, hat auch niemand behauptet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erkannt.
Der Hecht ist ein Flachwasserfisch welcher sich in Ufernähe aufhält.
In der Laichzeit sogar fast ausschliesslich.
Gibt zwar auch Freiwasserhechte...kannman gerne drüber diskutieren in wie weit diese während der Laichzeit im tiefen stehen und keine Uferzobe aufsuchen.
(Für eine Verurteilung der Angler ist auch immer der Gewässertyp zu beachten.)


Und jetzt soll es ein riesen Problem sein mit Gufi den tiefen Gewässerboden nach Zander abzusuchen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Erkannt.
> Der Hecht ist ein Flachwasserfisch welcher sich in Ufernähe aufhält.



Es wird immer kurioser ...


----------



## MarkusZ (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



> Hecht kann ich derzeit ungewollt fangen, *ohne Schaden* anzurichten



Je nachdem wir tief der Zanderköder dann sitzt und mit vielen Haken er bestückt ist.

So tief wie Zander bei uns momentan stehen möchte ich keinen hochkurbeln, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht.

Beifang wird sich nie ganz ausschließen lassen, wenn man angelt.

Natürlich kann man seine Methoden, Stellen- und Gerätewahl so anpassen, dass es weniger wahrscheinlich wird.

Oder man tut das nicht, denn wie Naturliebhaber schreibt, ist es schon extrem schwierig den Vorsatz nachzuweisen.

Und in Bayern dürfen tote Fische nun mal nicht wieder ins Gewässer eingebracht werden, und Zurücksetzten ist nur bei "lebensfähigen" erlaubt. Auch hier ist der Nachweis schwierig.

Toleriert man nun die Schlupflochabfischer und hofft, dass es keine Nachahmer gibt oder versucht man das doch zu unterbinden?

Ne Ideallösung ist da schwierig. 

Wer extensiv gegen Fanglimits, etc. verstößt sollte aber m.E. auf jeden Fall bestraft werden. Dazu braucht es aber dann schon eine gewisse Kontrolldichte.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es wird immer kurioser ...



Mit nichten

Zitat:"
*Lebensräume*

*Der Hecht ist ein Standfisch und hält sich gerne in Ufernähe von  Fließgewässern, Seen und größeren Teichen auf. Er bevorzugt Schilfränder  und ähnliche Deckungsmöglichkeiten.* Daneben gibt es auch Hechte, die  sich im Freiwasser größerer Seen aufhalten und dort zum Beispiel Maränenschwärmen folgen (so genannte „Freiwasserhechte“). Hechte sind auch im Brackwasser zu finden."https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecht

Aber in der Tat, ich habe ja keine praktische Erfahrung. 
Dies ist nur fachliches dummes blabla.
Und Du bist der grosse Hechtchecker.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und jetzt soll es ein riesen Problem sein mit Gufi den tiefen Gewässerboden nach Zander abzusuchen? |kopfkrat



Andersherum

......in der Zanderschonzeit den Grund abklopfen um angeblich Hechte zu fangen.

Gehst Du auch selber angeln? Also so richtig am Wasser?
Theorie ist das eine, Praxis was anderes


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

So ist es Markus,

aber wer die dahintersteckende Problematik nicht erkennen will, wird es eben nicht ...


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Oh man, bin ich der einzige, bei dem Zandernester im Gewässer in 0,5-1,5m Tiefe sind (das steht jetzt in keinem Buch, müsste aber mal nach Fotos suchen)?

Und ja: ich finde es auch kurios was hier so alles steht...


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



smithie schrieb:


> Oh man, bin ich der einzige, bei dem Zandernester im Gewässer in 0,5-1,5m Tiefe sind (das steht jetzt in keinem Buch, müsste aber mal nach Fotos suchen)?
> 
> Und ja: ich finde es auch kurios was hier so alles steht...



Bei uns z.B. auch in 3 bis 4m tiefem Wasser......
Ist eben Gewässerabhängig


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

"Hecht im Maretarium (öffentliches Aquarium) in Kotka (Finnland)"

??? Was soll ich jetzt nur damit anfangen?
Wo die Hecht in Aquarien stehen, weiß ich nicht, dann ich habe in keinem Aquarium geangelt .

Aber lass dir gesagt sein:
Als ich in den Schären Helsinki auf Hecht ausgefahren bin, sind wir in die tiefen Rinnen zwischen den Inseln und haben dort die "Löcher" gesucht und deren Rand (sehr tief! Grund!) mit Gufi abgeklopft...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Hechte stehen auch fangerlaubt ab Mitte April, wenn die Zander geschlossen sind, bei den Köfis tief, denn bei uns wird es wieder bitter kalt sein so wie die letzten Jahre ...
> 
> 
> und ich bin Praktiker, ich lese keine "Theoriebücher" oder sollte ich das?



Dann habe ich als ausgewiesener Hechtangler in kalten Jahren halt Pech gehabt, wenn mein Zielfisch im Frühjahr tief steht, während die Zanderböcke noch ihre Nester bewachen, so what?

Unterm Strich eine Frage der eigenen Gier!




bastido schrieb:


> Jupp, wenn man ein Vertreter dieser Logik ist, und nicht  mehr am zu schützenden Rechtsgut argumentiert sondern rein emotional....



Hier erfolgt die Argumentation am zu schützenden Fischgut, nämlich den nestbewachenden Zanderböcken und somit keinesfalls emotional.




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Je nachdem wir tief der Zanderköder dann sitzt und mit  vielen Haken er bestückt ist....



Ich dachte, es wäre klar geworden, daß sich meine Aussage auf das Nichtbewachen der Hechtgelege bezieht. 

Ansonsten fische ich per se widerhakenlos... :m




honeybee schrieb:


> Andersherum
> 
> ......in der Zanderschonzeit den  Grund abklopfen um angeblich Hechte zu fangen....



Erkannt,  erkannt, yippieh! #6


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Andersherum
> 
> ......in der Zanderschonzeit den Grund abklopfen um angeblich Hechte zu fangen.
> 
> ...




Ach so rum war es.
Dazu habe ich etwas geschrieben.
Sollte man lesen.

Zitat:"Mit nem GuFi den Boden bearbeiten während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hechte fischen.
GuFi auf Grund ist kein klassischer Hechtköder, in der Regel gehen darauf keine Hechte.
Wäre somit als gezieltes Angeln auf eine geschützte Fischart einzustufen.
Kein Schlupfloch sondern ein Vergehen.
Dann wäre zu prüfen um welches Gewässer es sich ahndelt, in wie weit kommen Hechte vor etc..
Handelt es sich ausschliesslich um Hechtgewässer worin mal für den Kochtopf Zander eingesetzt wurden...keine Zander Laichplätze vorhanden sind...
Ganz ehrlich..scheiss drauf.""

danach kamen ein paar schlaue auf die Idee mein Argument den nicht klassischen Hechtköder Gufi am Boden in Frage zu stellen.
Kann man so machen wenn man Schlupflochsucher ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann habe ich als ausgewiesener Hechtangler in kalten Jahren halt Pech gehabt, wenn mein Zielfisch im Frühjahr tief steht, während die Zanderböcke noch ihre Nester bewachen, so what?
> 
> Unterm Strich eine Frage der eigenen Gier!



Inwiefern du Pech hast, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis,
wenn du aber die Situation bewußt ausnutzt um Zander zu angeln, dann liegt die hier im Thread behandelte Problematik vor.

Nochmals:
Es geht an sich nicht darum, dass man in der Forellenschonzeit mit Wurm auf Barbe angelt, nicht darum in der Zanderschonzeit auf Hecht, sondern darum, wenn einer bewußt dies ausnutzt um einer Regelung zu umgehen.
Und letztendlich dann darum, wie man mit solchen schlupflochsuchenden Leuten umgeht und darum, wie man diese Situation der Schlupflochsucherei ausschließen kann.
Über Einsicht funktioniert das nicht! Schlupflochausnutzer sind beratungsresistent; Strafen greifen nicht (in Bayern erst recht nicht!).
Und das wird dann bene und leider zunehmend über Gewässerordnungen gemacht: Ködereinschränkung, Erweiterung der Schonzeiten usw ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Inwiefern du Pech hast, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis,
> wenn du aber die Situation bewußt ausnutzt um Zander zu angeln, dann liegt die hier im Thread behandelte Problematik vor.
> 
> Nochmals:
> ...




Du widersprichst Dir doch selber.
Genau diese Angelmethode wird kritisiert. 
Während einer Schonzeit mit einem für den geschonten Fisch fängigen Köder auf andere nicht geschonte Fischarten zu angeln.

"Kann man nicht während der Raubfischschonzeit 8-12 Wochen die Füsse stillhalten?" 

Oder der Vorwurf während der Forellenschonzeit mit Spinner auf Barsche angeln

usw.

DIESES bewusste Ausnutzen einer Lücke um andere Fischarten zu beangeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Nein, ich widerspreche mir nicht,
Nein, diese wird nicht per se kritisiert

Da liegt eine Esklationskette vor, die bei der Vernunft des Einzelnen, selbstverantwortlich, beginnt und im pauschalen Angelverbot, fremverantwortlich, letztendlich und schlechtestendlich enden kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Genau, und mit dieser Argumentation gibt es auch keinen Ausweg. Die erste Frage die ich stellen würde, ist durch den, wie Du ja geschrieben hast, einen Angler der Fischbestand bedroht? Wenn nicht, hat man immer eine Wahl zu welchen Mitteln man greift, nervt halt, kann ich verstehen.



Bast, 
ich hoffe, du traust mir da eine Verhältnismäßigkeit zu


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Inwiefern du Pech hast, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis,
> wenn du aber die Situation bewußt ausnutzt um Zander zu angeln, dann liegt die hier im Thread behandelte Problematik vor.
> 
> Nochmals:
> ...



Ich habe fangtechnisch Pech, wenn ich anständigerweise das Fischen in Bereichen lasse, in denen zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten... (ICH KANN'S BALD NICHT MEHR SCHREIBEN! :q)

Auch dann, wenn mein Gewäser zu den wenigen gehört, in dem Zander flach laichen! Um diese Nester kann man übrigens besonders gut einen großen Bogen machen, weil man sie bestens sieht! 

Zu deinen anderen Punkten hatte ich bereits was geschrieben und selbstverständlich hast Du Recht mit der These, daß Strafe allein, nichtmals die Höhe einer Strafe, niemanden von Zuwiderhandlungen abhält. Dazu gehört, neben eigenem Anstand, nunmal die begründete "Aussicht" bei einem Vergehen überhaupt erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, ich widerspreche mir nicht,
> Nein, diese wird nicht per se kritisiert
> 
> Da liegt eine Esklationskette vor, die bei der Vernunft des Einzelnen, selbstverantwortlich, beginnt und im pauschalen Angelverbot, fremverantwortlich, letztendlich und schlechtestendlich enden kann.



Richtig nicht per se.

Es wird nur bei euren Edelfischen kritisiert, ganz besonders Forelle.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...ganz besonders Forelle.



Auch Laichforelle ist sehr lecker! |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> [...]und selbstverständlich hast Du Recht mit der These, daß Strafe allein, nichtmals die Höhe einer Strafe, niemanden von Zuwiderhandlungen abhält. Dazu gehört, neben eigenem Anstand, nunmal die begründete "Aussicht" bei einem Vergehen überhaupt erwischt zu werden.



Mehr noch, ich kann einen erwischten gar nicht bestrafen, denn er hat laut Gesetz den gesperrten lebensunfähigen Fisch entnommen und diesen mit erlaubten Köder gefangen.
Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist =>
So und das ist nun das Dilemma!

Bastido spricht mit Recht die Verhältnismäßigkeit an; das ist eine Gradwanderung des Vorstands, der sicher selbst keine Beschränkungen will, denn sich selbst beschränken und dadurch schädigen und auch noch von den anderen Prügel zu beziehen ... ich stehe nicht so auf Sado Maso ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mehr noch, ich kann einen erwischten gar nicht bestrafen, denn er hat laut Gesetz den gesperrten lebensunfähigen Fisch entnommen und diesen mit erlaubten Köder gefangen.
> Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist =>
> So und das ist nun das Dilemma!
> 
> Bastido spricht mit Recht die Verhältnismäßigkeit an; das ist eine Gradwanderung des Vorstands, der sicher selbst keine Beschränkungen will, denn sich selbst beschränken und dadurch schädigen und auch noch von den anderen Prügel zu beziehen ... ich stehe nicht so auf Sado Maso ...



Kein Delimma.
Nur ein Delimma wenn man eine Fischart auf irgendein Podest hieft.
Du schreibst es doch selber
Zitat:"*Es geht an sich nicht darum, dass man in der Forellenschonzeit mit Wurm  auf Barbe angelt, nicht darum in der Zanderschonzeit auf Hecht*, sondern  darum, wenn einer bewußt dies ausnutzt um einer Regelung zu umgehen."

Es ist kein Problem so zu angeln. Nur wenn man dies bewusst macht um eine regelung zu umgehen? |kopfkrat
Was wird umgangen? Welche Regelung? 
man darf doch "*dass man in der Forellenschonzeit mit Wurm  auf Barbe angelt"*
Und jetzt ...was erst kein Problem ist wird zu einem Delimma?


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Da es immer Schlupflöcher geben wird und es auch immer Kollegen geben wird, die diese Schlupflöcher suchen und diese dann auch ausnutzen wollen, bleibt eigentlich für die Behörden/Vereine doch nur wenige Möglichkeiten.

1. Man ignoriert die Schlupflochsucher und lässt diese gewähren. Dann darf man sich auch nicht über gefangene Forellen, Zander, Hecht und (wer beschwerd sich eigentlich über gefangene) Barben in der Schonzeit beschweren. In Bayer könnte man dann noch festlegen, das gefangene und nicht mehr Überlebensfähige Fische in der Schonzeit abzuschlagen und später abzugeben sind. Lässt sich wahrscheinlich nicht immer umsetzen, macht dann aber das geziehlte Befischen von geschonten Zander und Seeforellen unwirtlschftlich.

2. Generelles Angelverbot, müsste dann aber in NRW z.B. vom 20.10. (Forellenschonzeit) bis zum 15.15.06. (Ende Barbenschonzeit) gelten. P€TA wird sich freuen.

3. Siehe Zitat.Auch wenn so Lajos1 gelegendlich für Hasel und Barbe mal eine Abmarnung bekommen würde.

Die 4. Möglichkeit, die Schlupflöcher mittels Einschränkungen bei der Angelei/Köder zu schließen führt dann zu so bizaren Vorschriften (Habe ich hier schon gelesen) das die Einholgeschwindigkeit einer mit Wurm beköderten Posenmntage geregelt werden muss.


Ich habe in meinen 51 Anglerjahre nur einmal einen Hecht in der Hechtschonzeit (Auf Mais am 30.04. [letzer Tag der Hechtschonzeit]) versehendlich gefangen.

Seit ca. 10 Jahren bin ich ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, wenn Wetter, Pegelstände, Gesundheit und natürlich Zeit es zulässt, auch 365 Tage im Jahr. In dieser Zeit ist mir noch kein geschonert Fisch an den Haken gegangen. Während der Zanderschonzeit fische ich halt mit Rapfenbleie oder Topwater Köder. Zander habe ich dabei nie gefangen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt das Fischereigesetz hier fehlerhaft und Hauptursache. Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich mir geschonte oder geschützte Fische aneignen darf? Dies bedingt doch erst diesen ganzen Regelungswahn über Köder, Schongebiete usw., da es einfach nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist. Ihr werdet doch quasi gezwungen die Kontrollen auf die Art der Fischerei zu verlagern. Dass dies dann nicht wirklich funktioniert, seht ihr doch. Immer vorausgesetzt man akzeptiert, dass es Lümmel nun mal gibt.



Tja.. in NRW müssen solche verzehrfähigen Fische verbuddelt werden.
Irgendwie ist es auch nicht zu verstehen Lebensmittel zu Entsorgen.
Nur um den Konflikt mit dem Fang/ Aneignung von geschützten Fischen zu entgehen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt das Fischereigesetz hier fehlerhaft und Hauptursache. Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich mir geschonte oder geschützte Fische aneignen darf? Dies bedingt doch erst diesen ganzen Regelungswahn über Köder, Schongebiete usw., da es einfach nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist. Ihr werdet doch quasi gezwungen die Kontrollen auf die Art der Fischerei zu verlagern. Dass dies dann nicht wirklich funktioniert, seht ihr doch. Immer vorausgesetzt man akzeptiert, dass es Lümmel nun mal gibt.




*Richtig*, die Entnahmepflicht von lebensunfähigen Fischen, auch geschonten, ist die Ursache aller Übel in Bayern.

Deswegen auch meine schon dargestellte immer falsch interpretierte  Formulierung in der Gewässerordnung


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da es immer Schlupflöcher geben wird und es auch immer Kollegen geben wird, die diese Schlupflöcher suchen und diese dann auch ausnutzen wollen, bleibt eigentlich für die Behörden/Vereine doch nur wenige Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. Man ignoriert die Schlupflochsucher und lässt diese gewähren. Dann darf man sich auch nicht über gefangene Forellen, Zander, Hecht und (wer beschwerd sich eigentlich über gefangene) Barben in der Schonzeit beschweren. In Bayer könnte man dann noch festlegen, das gefangene und nicht mehr Überlebensfähige Fische in der Schonzeit abzuschlagen und später abzugeben sind. Lässt sich wahrscheinlich nicht immer umsetzen, macht dann aber das geziehlte Befischen von geschonten Zander und Seeforellen unwirtlschftlich.
> 
> ...



Zu 1

Wenn ein Angler mit einer erlaubten bzw. nicht verbotenen  Fangmethode auf nicht geschützte Fische angelt worauf aber geschützte Fische beissen könnten....ist kein Schlupflochsucher oder sonst etwas.
Er angelt legal!

Beifänge sind niemals auszuschliessen.
Du schreibst ja selber...auf Mais Hechte gefangen.

Nun auch das Karpfenangeln während der Hechtschonzeit einstellen?
Warum? 
Um die geliebte heiligen Hechte für die Hechtangler zu schützen?


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mehr noch, ich kann einen erwischten gar nicht bestrafen, denn er hat laut Gesetz den gesperrten lebensunfähigen Fisch entnommen und diesen mit erlaubten Köder gefangen....



Und genau das sehe ich, bezogen auf die gezielte Zanderbockangelei im Frühjahr, anders.

Sicher kein Straftatbestand, nichtmals eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber ebenso sicher, je nach Satzung und Statuten, tier- und vereinsschädigend und als solches innerhalb des Vereins, bzw. in Bezug auf die Tageskartenvergabe zu ahnden.




u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...Während der Zanderschonzeit fische ich halt mit Rapfenbleie oder Topwater Köder. Zander habe ich dabei nie gefangen.



Darum geht's! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> In Bayer könnte man dann noch festlegen, das gefangene und nicht mehr Überlebensfähige Fische in der Schonzeit abzuschlagen und später abzugeben sind. Lässt sich wahrscheinlich nicht immer umsetzen, macht dann aber das geziehlte Befischen von geschonten Zander und Seeforellen unwirtlschftlich.



SUPER ! DANKE #6

Das werde ich gleich in der HV Ende nächster Woche bekanntgeben:

Geschonte Fische, die laut Gesetzt entnommen werden müssen, sind unverzüglich nach Abschlagen in den Fischkühlschrank der Angelhütte zu bringen und ein Vorstandmitglied muss sofort darüber informiert werden. Das persönliche Aneignen ist in jedem Fall ausnahmslos verboten!

Wer das dann nicht macht, kann problemlos sanktioniert werden.

Was meint ihr Mitdiskutanten denn?


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler mit einer erlaubten bzw. nicht verbotenen  Fangmethode auf nicht geschützte Fische angelt worauf aber geschützte Fische beissen könnten....ist kein Schlupflochsucher oder sonst etwas.
> Er angelt legal!


Du meinst also z.B. einen GuFi?!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ihr konstruiert euch hier Fälle, das ist unfassbar.
> Mit nem Gufi den Boden beaarbeiten während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hechte fischen.
> Gufi auf Grund ist kein klassischer Hechtköder, in der Regel gehen darauf keine Hechte.
> Wäre somit als gezieltes Angeln auf eine geschützte Fischart einzustufen.
> Kein Schlupfloch sondern ein Vergehen.


Was jetzt?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



smithie schrieb:


> Du meinst also z.B. einen GuFi?!
> 
> 
> Was jetzt?



Du kannst auch nicht lesen oder?


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> SUPER ! DANKE #6
> 
> Das werde ich gleich in der HV Ende nächster Woche bekanntgeben:
> 
> ...



Da dann die Frage kommen wird, was denn der Vorstand mit diesen Fischen machen wird, währe mein Vorschlag, dass deise Fische an sozial schwache Familien gespendet werden. 

Habe mal auf DMAX eine Sendung über die "Texas Game Warden" gesehen, da wurde exakt so verfahren.


----------



## geomas (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Bizarre Diskussion hier. 

Wundert mich nicht, wenns dann am Wasser hoch her geht ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da dann die Frage kommen wird, was denn der Vorstand mit diesen Fischen machen wird, währe mein Vorschlag, dass deise Fische an sozial schwache Familien gespendet werden.
> 
> Habe mal auf DMAX eine Sendung über die "Texas Game Warden" gesehen, da wurde exakt so verfahren.



Problemlos und aufwandslos umzusetzen.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Mir ist es tatsächlich einmal passiert, dass ich auf einen auf 30cm Tiefe laufenden Wobbler über einem Krautfeld beim Hechtangeln(Zanderschonzeit) einen Zander gefangen habe. Wassertiefe 1m. Nach Deiner Definition dürfte ich mit Sanktionen rechnen. Sorry aber ist absurd und darum geht es hier auch gar nicht.



Mit Sanktionen hättest Du selbstverständlich nicht zu rechnen, wie kommst Du darauf?

Es ging immer wieder ums tiefe, angebliche Hechtfischen im Frühjahr. Magst Du dir das vielleicht mal aufschreiben, damit nicht alle zwei Seiten erneut was ganz anderes kommt? |rolleyes


@Toni
Würde ich anregen, gute Idee! Und auch den Vorschlag mit dem Spenden finde ich sehr schön! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Das kann ich von geschonten Fischen auch auf mindermaßige begrifflich genannt erweiter; damit bekomme ich die Kindermörder auch ...


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nun auch das Karpfenangeln während der Hechtschonzeit einstellen?
> Warum?
> Um die geliebte heiligen Hechte für die Hechtangler zu schützen?



Überhauptnicht. 
Nur wenn man sich über Schlupflochsucher beschwert, bleibt kaum eine Alternative. Ich habe das Verbot auch nur als abschrekendes Beispiel aufgeführt.

Ich möchte eigentlich ganzjährig nach meinem Gusto angeln. Ich suche keine Schlupflöcher und bemühe mich, geschonte Fische nicht zu fangen. Aufgrund 51 Jahre Angelerfahrung bin ich dazu in der Lage.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu 1
> 
> Wenn ein Angler mit einer erlaubten bzw. nicht verbotenen  Fangmethode  auf nicht geschützte Fische angelt worauf aber geschützte Fische beissen  könnten....ist kein Schlupflochsucher oder sonst etwas.
> Er angelt legal!



Sage ich ja. Dann muss man auch den möglichen Beifang (ob nun vom jeweiligen Angler gewollt oder ungewollt) hinnehmen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Beifänge sind niemals auszuschliessen.
> Du schreibst ja selber...auf Mais Hechte gefangen.



Richtig, bei vernüftiger Montage und Stellenwahl sehr selten. Dann nimmt man für diese Jahr halt die Abmahnung hin, wechselt Stelle/Montage und fertig.

Besser als sich über Leute aufzuregen, die mit legalen Montagen geziehlt auf geschützte Fische angeln. Erst recht besser als ein Angelverbot vom 20.10. - 15-06. eines jeden Jahres.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mit Sanktionen hättest Du selbstverständlich nicht zu rechnen, wie kommst Du darauf?
> 
> Weil es hier seitenweise um genau diese schlupflöcher geht.
> 
> ...



Wenn man so wie vorgeschlagen verfährt...
viel Spass beim Angeln...nach dem Fang eines nicht lebensfähigen geschützten Fisches Angelklamotten einpacken und zum Gewässerwart etc. fahren..und wenn der nicht zu Hause ist?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man so wie vorgeschlagen verfährt...
> viel Spass beim Angeln...nach dem Fang eines nicht lebensfähigen geschützten Fisches Angelklamotten einpacken und zum Gewässerwart etc. fahren..und wenn der nicht zu Hause ist?



Wer hat das wo wie vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Zitat:"
Zitat von *Toni_1962* 

 
_SUPER ! DANKE #6

Das werde ich gleich in der HV Ende nächster Woche bekanntgeben:

Geschonte Fische, die laut Gesetzt entnommen werden müssen, sind unverzüglich nach Abschlagen in  den Fischkühlschrank der Angelhütte zu bringen und ein Vorstandmitglied  muss sofort darüber informiert werden. Das persönliche Aneignen ist in  jedem Fall ausnahmslos verboten!

Wer das dann nicht macht, kann problemlos sanktioniert werden.

Was meint ihr Mitdiskutanten denn?" Zitatende
--------------------------
mein Kommentar: Nicht jeder Verein hat eine Angelhütte oder nicht jede Angelhütte ist 24h  7 tage die Woche belegt.

Unverzüglich heisst sofort. Also nach Fang besagte Stelle aufsuchen.
Heissst Angeln abbrechen und den Fang sofort abliefern.
_


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man so wie vorgeschlagen verfährt...
> viel Spass beim Angeln...nach dem Fang eines nicht lebensfähigen geschützten Fisches Angelklamotten einpacken und zum Gewässerwart etc. fahren..und wenn der nicht zu Hause ist?





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer hat das wo wie vorgeschlagen?





Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"
> Zitat von *Toni_1962*
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist wohl besser, ich gebe keinen Kommentar hierzu ab ...


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man so wie vorgeschlagen verfährt...
> viel Spass beim Angeln...nach dem Fang eines nicht lebensfähigen geschützten Fisches Angelklamotten einpacken und zum Gewässerwart etc. fahren..und wenn der nicht zu Hause ist?




Dann frage Dich doch bitte mal Deine Frage selber


Sharpo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nicht lesen oder?



Toni machte den Vorschlag......



> Geschonte Fische, die laut Gesetzt entnommen werden müssen, sind unverzüglich nach Abschlagen in den *Fischkühlschrank der Angelhütte* zu bringen





> ein Vorstandmitglied muss sofort darüber informiert werden.



Ich weis nicht, vielleicht gibt es bei Euch keine Vereinsgewässer mit einer abschließbaren Angelhütte am Gewässer? 
Oder Dir ist es nicht bekannt, das Du ja in keinem Verein bist.

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Inwieweit das umsetzbar ist oder der Vorstand für die Mehrarbeit bereit ist....#c
Vielleicht wird es auch gar nicht genutzt, weil schon diese Vorgehensweise abschreckend genug ist


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dann frage Dich doch bitte mal Deine Frage selber
> 
> 
> Toni machte den Vorschlag......
> ...



Eher solltest Du mal weiter lesen mit welcher Begründung.
Ob nun Gewässerwart oder Angelhütte, der Unterschied ist nicht besonders gross

Angelhütte 24h  7 Tage die Woche besetzt? 
oder hat jeder Angler einen Schlüssel?
Zu jeder Uhrzeit ein Vorstandsmitglied informieren?
Vorstand im urlaub und nun?
Muss das Angeln nicht nach dem Fang sofort eingestellt werden?
Wenn man Pech hat sogar mehrmals?
gibt ja angler welche nnicht in der Lage sind einen Haken schnell und schonend zu entfernen.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eher solltest Du mal weiter lesen mit welcher Begründung.
> 
> Angelhütte 24h  7 Tage die Woche besetzt?
> oder hat jeder Angler einen Schlüssel?
> ...



Für unsere Angelhütte hat jeder einen Schlüssel 

Wieso muss man das angeln nach dem Fang einstellen?


> Zu jeder Uhrzeit ein Vorstandsmitglied informieren?


Zettel in Briefkasten, anrufen, SMS, WhatsApp etc......es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man denn will


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nicht lesen oder?


Doch geht soweit, danke der Nachfrage.

Lies doch Du nochmal Deine Posts, vielleicht findest Du den Widerspruch #h

Legal ist für Dich, "Wenn ein Angler mit einer erlaubten bzw. nicht verbotenen  Fangmethode  auf nicht geschützte Fische angelt worauf aber geschützte Fische beissen  könnten...."

Ein Vergehen ist für Dich, wenn man mit einem "nicht klassischen Hechtköder" - in Deinem Beispiel mit GuFi den Boden bearbeiten - angelt.
Wenn ein nicht-klassischer Köder für Dich eine verbotene Fangmethode ist, nehme ich alles zurück. (wäre irgendwie komisch, denn wenn der GuFi verboten wäre, bräuchten wir nicht in dem Zusammenhang über Schlupflöcher sprechen).


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> für unsere angelhütte hat jeder einen schlüssel
> 
> wieso muss man das angeln nach dem fang einstellen?
> 
> Zettel in briefkasten, anrufen, sms, whatsapp etc......es gibt sehr viele möglichkeiten, wenn man denn will




weil da steht *u n v e r z ü g l i c h

*anrufen? nachts?

Jetzt soll man als Vorstand auchnoch 24h 7 Tage die Woche für euch Angler bei Fuss stehen.
Immer auf Bereitschaft bei 300 bis 1000  (?)  Vereinsmitglieder ...
lol


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> weil da steht *u n v e r z ü g l i c h*



Ja und?
Unverzüglich eine SMS geschrieben, wenn es Nachts z.B. ist.

Wer will, findet Wege.....wer nicht will, findet Gründe


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Unverzüglich eine SMS geschrieben, wenn es Nachts z.B. ist.
> 
> Wer will, findet Wege.....wer nicht will, findet Gründe



nein unverzüglich fisch in kühlschrank legen und vorstand informieren.

Also doch unverzüglich Angeln einstellen ..dies evtl. sogar mehrmals...
30km hin ..30km zurück zum Gewässer.. und wieder 30km 

Whattsapp? lol

Den Vorstand nun auch zu Smartphones und Whattsapp Zwangsverpflichten.

Du bist doch realitätsfern


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> nein unverzüglich fisch in kühlschrank legen und vorstand informieren.
> 
> Whattsapp? lol
> 
> Den Vorstand nun auch zu Smartphones und Whattsapp Zwangsverpflichten.



Also Du legst Dir das auch immer alles schön zurecht, damit Du hier irgendwas schreiben kannst.
Kommst Du noch klar? Du wirkst ziemlich durcheinander.....

Eine SMS kann man auch ohne Smartphone empfangen oder sogar gänzlich ohne eine Mobiltelefon.
Und selbst wenn......Du bist doch in keinem Verein, kann Dir doch dann egal sein, ob der Vorstand ein Smartphone besitzt, bekommt oder sich anschaffen muss.

Natürlich kann jetzt kommen, der Angler hat kein Telefon, mit D2 hat er an dem betreffenden Weiher keinen Empfang, im Kühlschrank brannte kein Licht, der Fuchs hat den Fisch geklaut etc......

Auf so einer Grundlage braucht man nicht weiter zu "diskutieren".

Edit:
und Dein ständiges nachträgliches Posting verändern trägt auch nicht gerade zu einer vernünftigen Konversation bei. Im Gegenteil. Somit werden nachfolgende Antworten teilweise völlig sinnfrei


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eher solltest Du mal weiter lesen mit welcher Begründung.
> 
> ==> Habe ich tatsächlich auch überlesen, stand wohl in deinem Gedanken
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dennoch wohlweißlich, denn besser, keinen Kommentar zu dem obigen Posting von dir, Sharpo ab ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ihr führt hier eine seltsame Diskussion. Wie man radikal das Problem löst, kann man in mehreren Fischereigesetzen nachlesen:

Wien:
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFassung.wxe?Abfrage=LrW&Gesetzesnummer=20000446

Zitat §45:
"(3) Fische, die während der Schonzeit oder unter dem Mindestmaß gefangen werden, sind sofort mit der nötigen Vorsicht in das Wasser zurückzuversetzen. Befinden sie sich aber in einem Zustand, welcher ein Weiterleben nicht erwarten läßt, so sind sie sofort zu töten und futtergerecht zerstückelt in das Fischwasser einzubringen."

NRW:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes..._id=13884&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=398094

Zitat §4:
"(1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden."

Alles andere ist doch Quatsch und fummelt an den Symptomen herum.


----------



## smithie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dennoch wohlweißlich, denn besser, keinen Kommentar zu dem obigen Posting von dir, Sharpo ab ...


Schade, habe gerade Popcorn aufgefüllt...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also Du legst Dir das auch immer alles schön zurecht, damit Du hier irgendwas schreiben kannst.
> Kommst Du noch klar? Du wirkst ziemlich durcheinander.....
> 
> Eine SMS kann man auch ohne Smartphone empfangen oder sogar gänzlich ohne eine Mobiltelefon.
> ...




Mal wieder keine Argumente.

In der Tat ist es so, das ältere Personen im Vorstände genau dies nicht haben bzw. nutzen.
Geschweige denn Internet.

In der Tat ist es auch so, das je nach Netzabdeckung des Anbieters sehr oft kein Netz vorhanden ist. 
Besonders im ländlichen Raum.
Auch gibt es manchmal Probleme mit der Empfangs und Sendeleistung von mobilen Geräten.

Natürlich muss dies jeder selbst mit seinen Mitgliedern von Fall zu Fall entscheiden.

nichtsdestotrotz muss das Angeln evtl. sogar mehrfach eingestellt werden und evtl. eine grössere Strecke zurück gelegt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ihr führt hier eine seltsame Diskussion. Wie man radikal das Problem löst, kann man in mehreren Fischereigesetzen nachlesen:
> 
> Wien:
> https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFassung.wxe?Abfrage=LrW&Gesetzesnummer=20000446
> ...



Korrekt.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> nichtsdestotrotz muss das Angeln evtl. sogar mehrfach eingestellt werden und evtl. eine grössere Strecke zurück gelegt werden.



Wegen dem Kühlschrank? :g

Es ist SINNLOS mit DIR


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Mir fällt kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum man dem Angler zumuten muss, einen geschonten Fisch für lebensfähig oder todgeweiht zu befinden und warum der Angler diesen geschonten Fisch in einem der Fälle mit nach Hause nehmen soll.
Diese gesamte Regelung ist schwachsinnig und lädt nur zum Missbrauch ein.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dennoch wohlweißlich, denn besser, keinen Kommentar zu dem obigen Posting von dir, Sharpo ab ...




Wenn Du an Deinem Tümpel eine Hütte mit Kühlschrank hast und jeder einen Schlüssel dafür.

Bitte sehr.

Steht aber nirgends.

ich habe Pauschal auf ein pauschalen Vorschlag geantwortet.

und wen Du dies bei euren 10 Mann so handhaben kannst...bitte sehr.

Steht nirgends das Du 10 Mann im Verein hast, geschweige denn das jeder Whattsapp oder SMS verschicken kann.


----------



## honeybee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ihr führt hier eine seltsame Diskussion. Wie man radikal das Problem löst, kann man in mehreren Fischereigesetzen nachlesen:
> 
> Wien:
> https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFassung.wxe?Abfrage=LrW&Gesetzesnummer=20000446
> ...



Tja, wenn es so weiter geht, dann wird das kurz über lang auch hier zutreffen. Dann kommt der nächste Aufschrei.

Aber alle diese Regelungen, egal wie sie aussehen, nützen nix, wenn die Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert wird. Da geht dann die Baustelle also weiter......

Und wird dann vermehrt kontrolliert, gibt es auch wieder Geschrei


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast Du absolut recht, ist aber in Bayern und auch Thüringen nun mal so. Also muss man kreative Lösungen erfinden um nicht alle zu treffen. Hier in Berlin auch alles kein Problem, ähnliche Lösung wie Wien, nur zerstückeln brauche ich nicht.




Danke Bastido,

aber m.E. zwecklos

das Problem der AB Diskussionen war schon immer, dass keine Diskussion fruchtbringend sich entwickeln konnte, da immer jemand in die Diskussion eintritt, der nicht wenigstens die letzten 12 Postings gelesen hat und somit das behandelte Problem wieder am Anfang steht ...

ach wie liebe ich Dialektik, beinahe hätte sich mein bayerische Weg, AUSWEG, darin gut entwickeln können ....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

So Leute, bitte mal alle tief durchatmen hier! 
Bitte wieder aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren! Behaltet die Nerven und bleibt bitte sachlich!
Es ist ein gutes Thema zum Diskutieren, aber nicht, wenn Ihr Euch gegenseitig anfeindet. Haltet diese spannende Diskussion bitte konstruktiv!
Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Wenn ich Nachts den Fisch fange, und Bock darauf hab, dann ruf ich keinen an, dann fahre ich nach Hause und mach mir nen lecker Fisch.

Wenn das Vieh schon tot ist, ist es doch wurscht, wer den ißt.

Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das ich nicht in die Situation käme, da ich auch noch andere Angelarten gern betreibe. So kann man eine Raubfischschonzeit gut überbrücken.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich finde die Idee, die geschonten Fische zu spenden oder im Gefrierschrank des AV's unterzubringen auch merkwürdig. Das bringt den geschonten Fischen irgendwie nix!
Lieber eine klare Regelung, wenn nötig eben auch ein komplettes Kukö- oder Angelverbot. Ist zwar immer (für die Angler) hart, aber wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Du an Deinem Tümpel eine Hütte mit Kühlschrank hast und jeder einen Schlüssel dafür.
> 
> Bitte sehr.
> 
> ...




Auch darauf keinen Kommentar meinerseits ...

Schade Sharpo, aber
irgendwie tust du mir ja leid, so heimatlos ohne Verbandshassthreads ... denn deine Versuche in echte reale Angelbelange einzusteigen, ist derzeit noch sehr misslungen und unglücklich ...
bitte trolle nicht weiter!
Hug, ich 10Mannhäuptling habe gesprochen |rolleyes

*So und alle alle anderen:

Mein Vorschlag für die Gewässerordnung ist ja nun klar nachzulesen, habt ihr noch Anmerkungen*. #h


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich fände einfaches Zurücksetzen am besten. Ein Fischkadaver schadet dem Gewässer nicht, keine Möglichkeit irgendwelche Mitnahmeregeln zu missbrauchen und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen entlarvt sich die Vergrabe-Regelung auch als Schreibtischgeburt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Tja, wenn es so weiter geht, dann wird das kurz über lang auch hier zutreffen. Dann kommt der nächste Aufschrei.



Wieso? 

Ausser dem speziellen Zielpublikum wäre doch keiner negativ betroffen?!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee, die geschonten Fische zu spenden oder im Gefrierschrank des AV's unterzubringen auch merkwürdig. Das bringt den geschonten Fischen irgendwie nix!
> Lieber eine klare Regelung, wenn nötig eben auch ein komplettes Kukö- oder Angelverbot. Ist zwar immer (für die Angler) hart, aber wenn schon, denn schon!



Jetzt hat man mich seitenweise überzeugt, dass ich keine generellen Verbote machen soll, da möglicherweise pauschale Bestrafung und nun kommst du   |wavey:


Also doch immer zur Schonung einer geschonten Fischart Gewässer sperren.

Na dann ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Ausser dem speziellen Zielpublikum wäre doch keiner negativ betroffen?!



So ist es...  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich fände einfaches Zurücksetzen am besten. Ein Fischkadaver schadet dem Gewässer nicht, keine Möglichkeit irgendwelche Mitnahmeregeln zu missbrauchen und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen entlarvt sich die Vergrabe-Regelung auch als Schreibtischgeburt.




Meinst du jetzt konkret meine Gewässerregelung, die ich zur Diskussion stelle, oder generell?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So ist es...  :q


Anscheinend zu einfach [emoji849]

Dann lieber Seitenweise Vorschriften, über deren Formulierung man genauestens nachdenken sollte. 

Verstehe wer will..


@Toni
Und ihr seid euch wirklich sicher, das ihr für die Fische auch Abnehmer findet?

Mal davon ab, das der zusätzliche Aufwand ja wohl in keinem Verhältnis zu den Tatzahlen stehen dürfte?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man mich seitenweise überzeugt, dass ich keine generellen Verbote machen soll, da möglicherweise pauschale Bestrafung und nun kommst du   |wavey:
> 
> 
> Also doch immer zur Schonung einer geschonten Fischart Gewässer sperren.
> ...



Ach hey, lass Dich von mir nicht von Deiner hart erarbeiteten Überzeugung abbringen! Das ist doch nur meine Meinung und kein Gesetz |bla:

Bei uns ist es so, dass bestimmte Gewässer zur Raubfisch- bzw. Forellenschonzeit gesperrt sind. Und alle kommen klar damit. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich auch durch unser harmonischen Vereinsleben verwöhnt...


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt konkret meine Gewässerregelung, die ich zur Diskussion stelle, oder generell?



Eher generell. Deine Gewässerregelung verhindert das absichtliche Fangen geschonter Fische zum eigenen Verzehr.
Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum ein geschonter Fisch in welchem Zustand auch immer, aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden soll. Die Menge an geschonten und nicht lebensfähigen Fischen ist weder für meinen Fischkonsum noch für die Anzahl der Kadaver im Wasser in einer relevanten Größe. Wenn sich der geschonte Fisch nicht im Besitz des Anglers befinden darf, kann man sie nicht ungestraft absichtlich entnehmen oder behaupten, man wäre gerade auf dem Weg zum Vereinskühlschrank.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ach hey, lass Dich von mir nicht von Deiner hart erarbeiteten Überzeugung abbringen! Das ist doch nur meine Meinung und kein Gesetz |bla:
> 
> Bei uns ist es so, dass bestimmte Gewässer zur Raubfisch- bzw. Forellenschonzeit gesperrt sind. Und alle kommen klar damit.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich auch durch unser harmonischen Vereinsleben verwöhnt...




Ich habe hier im Thread geschrieben, dass wir aktuell das Gewässer wegen der Seeforellen sperren und daraufhin haben einige gemeint, Gewässersperre sei keine Lösung und ich solle doch nicht alle deswegen ausperren und kreative Lösungen suchen ... jetzt bin ich dabei...

Hart erarbeitete Überzeugung? Welche denn nun? Welche meinst du, habe ich denn?

Aber generelle sieht man ja das Problem:
Wie mans macht, ist es falsch:
Sagt man A, schreie alle: sage B; überlegt man sich dann das B, kommen plötzlich welche und´sagen: Lächerlich, sage A (witzigerweise sogar bisher auftretende B Sager)


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Da Frage ich mal ganz kätzerisch, wie macht Ihr das mit ganzjährig geschonten Fischen? Harmonie hin oder her, so ganz konsequent schein mir das nicht.



Bei Vereinen mit Vereinsgewässer welche sich speziell einer Fischart verpflichtet hat....nicht unüblich.
Da wird halt eine Spezie Fisch über die der anderen gehoben...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Da Frage ich mal ganz kätzerisch, wie macht Ihr das mit ganzjährig geschonten Fischen? Harmonie hin oder her, so ganz konsequent schein mir das nicht.




Hier handeln wir, wie vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben...
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir diesen Kelch bis jetzt sehr gut an uns vorbeigehen lassen konnten! 
In  unseren Fließgewässern und Talsperren ist Naturköderverbot! Und die  Fische, die wir mit Kukös fangen können, sind nicht geschont. 
Es gibt Gründlinge, Moderlieschen & Co, ja! Aber durchs Kukö-Gebot werden diese nicht gefangen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Thread geschrieben, dass wir aktuell das Gewässer wegen der Seeforellen sperren und daraufhin haben einige gemeint, Gewässersperre sei keine Lösung und ich solle doch nicht alle deswegen ausperren und kreative Lösungen suchen ... jetzt bin ich dabei...
> 
> Hart erarbeitete Überzeugung? Welche denn nun? Welche meinst du, habe ich denn?
> 
> ...



Fragste 10 Leute, bekommste 12 Meinungen!

Du meintest doch, dass du dich hier seitenweise hast überzeugen lassen - bis ich kam! Diese Überzeugung war gemeint! Also mit einem Schuß Ironie dabei! :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum ein geschonter Fisch in welchem Zustand auch immer, aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden soll. Die Menge an geschonten und nicht lebensfähigen Fischen ist weder für meinen Fischkonsum noch für die Anzahl der Kadaver im Wasser in einer relevanten Größe. Wenn sich der geschonte Fisch nicht im Besitz des Anglers befinden darf,  kann man sie nicht ungestraft absichtlich entnehmen oder behaupten, man  wäre gerade auf dem Weg zum Vereinskühlschrank.



Falls Du tatsächlich meine gerade zur Diskussion gegebene Idee zur Gewässerordnung meinst, für alle, erneut widerholt:
Es wurde erst 12mal heute gesagt und damit sicherlich und offensichtlich zu wenig: Es geht um Bayern, wo die Entnahme geschonter Fische, wenn nicht lebensfähig, vorgeschrieben ist. Ein Verein darf kein Zurücksetzen vorschreiben, da gegen das Gesetz!

Der Vorteil der Idee ist, dass wenn jemand erwischt wird, dass er den Fisch nicht in den Kühlschrank unverzüglich legt, bestraft werden kann, was ja bisher nicht möglich ist!


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich fände einfaches Zurücksetzen am besten. Ein Fischkadaver schadet dem Gewässer nicht, keine Möglichkeit irgendwelche Mitnahmeregeln zu missbrauchen und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen entlarvt sich die Vergrabe-Regelung auch als Schreibtischgeburt.



Hallo,

einfaches Zurücksetzen eines vermutlich nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisches würde aber gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen (unnötige Leiden etc.). Aus diesem Grund haben wir ja diese Vorschrift.
Sicher gibt unsere "Bayerische Lösung" Raum für Mißbrauch durch gewisse Leute, aber die von Dir angepeilte Methode ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Das mit dem Vergraben hatten wir in archaischer Zeit auch Mal, wurde aber vor fast 50 Jahren (ich glaube 1970) abgeschafft; eben, weil nicht immer praktizierbar und außerdem auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
Es läßt sich halt an jeder dieser Methoden etwas aussetzen.
Aber mir ist es in den letzten 20 Jahren genau einmal passiert,
dass ich einen untermaßigen schwer verletzten Fisch hatte.
Gut, liegt auch an den Angelmethoden (Fliegen-und Spinnfischer), aber trotzdem, allzu häufig dürfte das nicht vorkommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Fragste 10 Leute, bekommste 12 Meinungen!
> 
> Du meintest doch, dass du dich hier seitenweise hast überzeugen lassen - bis ich kam! Diese Überzeugung war gemeint! Also mit einem Schuß Ironie dabei! :q



10 Leute aber nur 3 Meinungen, statt 12,
denn 9 Meinungen sind entweder gespamt, da Schleife (BAYERN!) oder getrollt, wenn man z.B. aus einem Kühlschrank einen Gewässerwart macht, der nicht anwesend sein kann, da im Urlaub, auf seiner Frau oder wo auch immer  ...

Ich habe keine Überzeugung, sondern mir wurde eine Idee einer Gewässerordnung nahegebracht, die ich als Idee spontan als Vorschlag zur Diskussion stellte mit der Hoffnung auf sachliiche und kenntnissreiche Meinungen um diese evtl. und ggf. weiter zu verfolgen und dann auf der HV spruchreif machen zu können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Bastido,

ich komme deiner Argumentation immer näher; das Verhalten hier einiger, wenn auch weniger, vereinzelter, einzeln, macht dies umso leichter

solche Mitmenschen lassen sich durch kreative Vorschriften leichter handhaben und auch aus dem Verein schmeißen als durch generelle Verbote ... ich hätte tatsächlich gerne am Wochenende noch auf Zander geangelt ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Du machst es echt kompliziert.

Traust Du echt Deinen Mitgliedern es zu bewusst ständig gegen Regeln zu verstossen? An eurem eigenem Vereinssee?

Die schwarzen Schafe wirst Du mit keiner Regelung an die Kandarre bekommen.
Egal ob verbuddeln oder Kühlfach etc.
Wer geschützten Fisch entnehmen will, entnimmt diese.

Für die anderen kannste eine grosse Mülltonne aufstellen worin der Fisch dann entsorgt wird.
Alle 2-4 wochen kommt dann die Müllabfuhr.
Fettig.

Muss sich keiner vom Vorstand mit rumprügeln.
Fisch wird im Fanbbuch als Entsorgt deklariert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich kopiere das hier noch einmal rein weil nachträglich editiert.
> 
> Da Du ja aus Thüringen stammst, nenne ich hier mal exemplarisch die Raubfisch(e) Lachs, Meerforelle, Quappe und Rapfen.
> Heißt das jetzt, Gewässer wo diese Arten vorkommen sind bei Euch ganzjährig dicht?
> Denn die gehen ja wohl auch auf Kunstköder?



Ich habe von der Herangehensweise und vom Fischbestand an meinen Vereinsgewässern gesprochen! Nicht für alle Gewässer in Thüringen.
Da wir weder  Lachs, Meerforelle, Quappe und Rapfen in unseren Gebirgsbächen und Trinkwassertalsperren haben, geht dieser Kelch, wie bereits erwähnt, an uns vorbei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Toni, Du musst Dir doch hier nicht den Segen der Gemeinde einholen. Ich würde zumindest die Verteilung von Fisch an Bedürftige vorher lebensmittel- und haftungsrechtlich abklären, denn hier handelt ihr nicht mehr als Privatpersonen, die ihren selbsgefangenen Fisch an Kumpels verschenken.



Ich hole mir nicht den Segen der AB Gemeinde,
aber die Diskussion hat mich heute, wenn auch schon vor Std, bereichert und sogar einen konkreten Vorschlag gebracht, den ich hier weiter verfolge. 
Segen brauche ich keinen ... aber das Verhalten einiger hier ist eben Grundlage der Probleme im Verein und auch das Verhalten der Problemspezies im Verein; das Schluplochsuchen ging ja auch hier bei meiner Idee schon los, was ja generell das Thema des Threads ist, und dabei habe ich immer die Gewissheit der Anwesenheit und des Imputs des einen hier  

also ist die Diskussion hier ja in allen Belangen sehr wertvoll und fruchtbringend und sicherlich auch konkret verwertbar (welch Bedeutung doch das Wort "verwertbar" in der Angelei hat  ).


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Toni, Du musst Dir doch hier nicht den Segen der Gemeinde einholen. Ich würde zumindest die Verteilung von Fisch an Bedürftige vorher lebensmittel- und haftungsrechtlich abklären, denn hier handelt ihr nicht mehr als Privatpersonen, die ihren selbsgefangenen Fisch an Kumpels verschenken.



Für das Inverkehr bringen von Lebensmitteln gibt es strenge Vorschriften.
Wird wohl eher verboten sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es wurde erst 12mal heute gesagt und damit sicherlich und offensichtlich zu wenig: Es geht um Bayern, wo die Entnahme geschonter Fische, wenn nicht lebensfähig, vorgeschrieben ist. Ein Verein darf kein Zurücksetzen vorschreiben, da gegen das Gesetz!
> 
> Der Vorteil der Idee ist, dass wenn jemand erwischt wird, dass er den Fisch nicht in den Kühlschrank unverzüglich legt, bestraft werden kann, was ja bisher nicht möglich ist!



Danke für die Klarstellung. Das sollte klappen. Wie weit ist es von den Gewässern zum Kühlschrank?
Eine weitere Kontrollmethode wäre das Verteilen von farbigen Kabelbindern, die man bei geschonten, toten Fischen durchs Maul und Kiemenöffnung ziehen muss. 
Wer mit unmarkierten Fischen aufgegriffen wird, kann bestraft werden. Wer markierte Fische doch mit nach Hause nimmt, kann am Ende des Jahres (oder der Schonzeit) seine Binder nicht vollständig und ungeschlossen abgeben und wird auch bestraft.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Danke für die Klarstellung. Das sollte klappen. Wie weit ist es von den Gewässern zum Kühlschrank?
> Eine weitere Kontrollmethode wäre das Verteilen von farbigen Kabelbindern, die man bei geschonten, toten Fischen durchs Maul und Kiemenöffnung ziehen muss.
> Wer mit unmarkierten Fischen aufgegriffen wird, kann bestraft werden. Wer markierte Fische doch mit nach Hause nimmt, kann am Ende des Jahres (oder der Schonzeit) seine Binder nicht vollständig und ungeschlossen abgeben und wird auch bestraft.



Wer be********n wil......
Die Kabelbinder wird es sicherlich an jeder Tankstelle geben.

So kleine Ortungschips den Fischen implantieren.
So kann der Vorstand zu Hause auf dem Monitor erkennen wo der Fisch sich gerade befindet.   lol


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ne, der Vorschlag war ernst gemeint und ist beim Lachsfischen in einigen Ländern Standard.
Mit individueller Nummer und Vereinsname bedrucken lassen, fertig.
https://www.security-seals.de/produkte/indikativplomben/arrow-rot/


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Danke für die Klarstellung. Das sollte klappen. Wie weit ist es von den Gewässern zum Kühlschrank?
> Eine weitere Kontrollmethode wäre das Verteilen von farbigen Kabelbindern, die man bei geschonten, toten Fischen durchs Maul und Kiemenöffnung ziehen muss.
> Wer mit unmarkierten Fischen aufgegriffen wird, kann bestraft werden. Wer markierte Fische doch mit nach Hause nimmt, kann am Ende des Jahres (oder der Schonzeit) seine Binder nicht vollständig und ungeschlossen abgeben und wird auch bestraft.




Die Hütten sind zumutbar erreichbar, dort sind auch die vereinseigenen Parkplätze .. sicherlich wird es je nachdem wo die Fangplätze sind, Umstände machen.

Es geht einfach um abschreckende Wirkung, 
weil wenn erwischt, dann ist dadurch nun doch eine Strafe möglich, was bisher nicht war (und wir bekommen die schwarzen Schafe, das schaffen wir dann  )
und
eben auch wegen der Umstände, und so mancher wird sich überlegen, ob er nicht doch den Fisch als lebensfähig erkennt und zurücksetzt, denn manche machen es sich schon sehr einfach mit dem Todesurteil.

Die Kabelbindermethode, ich kenne diese zur Höchstentnahmemenge,  ist mir zu bürokratisch und geht mir auch zu weit.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ne, der Vorschlag war ernst gemeint und ist beim Lachsfischen in einigen Ländern Standard.
> Mit individueller Nummer und Vereinsname bedrucken lassen, fertig.
> https://www.security-seals.de/produkte/indikativplomben/arrow-rot/



Markervariante gibt es auch in D, Bsp Osterfeldsee, Beverungen..beim ersten entnommenen Karpfen( zwischen 35-40 cm möglich) ist der Fisch mit dem Marker zu versehen und das Angeln einzustellen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest die Verteilung von Fisch an Bedürftige vorher lebensmittel- und haftungsrechtlich abklären, denn hier handelt ihr nicht mehr als Privatpersonen, die ihren selbsgefangenen Fisch an Kumpels verschenken.



Das ist mir klar.

Wir haben Bedürftige, die auf unsere Parkplätze aufpassen und dafür eben Ansprache haben und auch bei uns haben, die bekommen bereits mal einen Fisch, Zigaretten, werden zum Amt gefahren usw ...
Privatpersonen 
Das meinte ich, als ich heute sagte, das Verschenken ist an sich problemlos und bereits gewährleistet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Markervariante gibt es auch in D, Bsp Osterfeldsee, Beverungen..beim ersten entnommenen Karpfen( zwischen 35-40 cm möglich) ist der Fisch mit dem Marker zu versehen und das Angeln einzustellen.



http://www.osterfeldsee.de/

Die besetzen Karpfen zwischen 5 und 12 kg und entnehmen darf man 35-40cm? Kann man diese Festlegung (inklusive der Markierungsanweisung) irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

http://www.osterfeldsee.de/gastkarte/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> http://www.osterfeldsee.de/gastkarte/



C&R-Angeln per Excellence! :vik:

Wie auch immer die das behördlich in NRW durchbekommen haben: Respekt! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist schon irgendwie lustig.
> Tamtam um die Forellen machen aber dann gegen das bayrische Fischereigesetz verstossen in dem man gefangenen Fisch an andere Personen verschenkt.
> 
> Denn das Inverkehrbringen von selbst gefangenen Fisch ist auch in Bayern verboten.
> ...




Zum ersten Satz keinen Kommentar meinerseits wieder ...

aber schön, dass Du mich, auf Deine Art natürlich, auf mögliche Probleme hinweist.

Also zum Weiteren im Sinne einer aufklärenden und svoranschreitenden Diskussion:

Die Weitergabe von selbstgefangenen, geangelten Fischen ist in Bayern generell nicht verboten.

Zu überprüfen ist die
*Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
 (AVBayFiG)*

                   § 27
                    Erwerb, Besitz und Abgabe von Fischen

                 (1) 1Fische,  die entgegen einer Fangbeschränkung nach Zeit oder Maß (§ 11) gefangen  worden sind, dürfen nicht erworben, vermarktet oder sonst in den Verkehr  gebracht werden. 2Das gilt nicht für Fische, die glaubhaft als Beifang angelandet wurden.

Nach schneller Rückfrage bei angelkundigem Juristen in Bayern:
(1) konkertisiert die Schonmaßnahme hinsichtlich ABSICHTLICH GEZIELTE FANGGEWOLLTE Entnahme ("entgegen" = Absicht),
somit aber
(2) z.B. geschonte Zander, die zufällig beim Hechtfischen gefangen werden, gelten als Beifang und somit greift (1) nicht

Somit ist das Verschenken der Fische, soweit nachweislich Beifang, der trotz Schonzeit bzw. Mindermaß entnommen werden musste wegen Lebensunfähigkeit, erlaubt.
Der Nachweis wird erbracht durch Information des Vorstandes, dass ungewollt.

Art. 3 Nr. 8 der VO (EG) Nr. 178/2002)  regelt doch den freien Warenverkehr bezüglich Lebensmitteln innerhalb des Binnenmarktes also zwischen den Mitgliederstaaten; hat hier keine Relevanz (oder irre ich mich jetzt, muss ich aber noch genauer nachgooglen).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist schon irgendwie lustig.
> Tamtam um die Forellen machen aber dann gegen das bayrische Fischereigesetz verstossen in dem man gefangenen Fisch an andere Personen verschenkt.
> 
> Denn das Inverkehrbringen von selbst gefangenen Fisch ist auch in Bayern verboten.
> ...



Erzähle doch nicht solchen Unsinn. Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz gilt für Freizeitangler als auch für kommerzielle Fischer. Somit macht das Bayerische Fischereigesetz natürlich keinerlei Aussage dazu, dass Fisch nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden darf, ob nun verschenkt oder verkauft:

Guckst du §27:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-27

Einschränkungen können durch die Satzungen der Vereine erfolgen. Mein Verein verbietet z.B. den Verkauf von Fang, ohne das Verschenken zu verbieten.

Dass das Inverkehrbringen von Lebensmitteln ohne entsprechende Prüfung durch die Lebensmittelämter immer problematisch und für den "Verschenker" mit Risiken verbunden ist, steht dabei auf einem anderen Blatt. Das trifft aber im Prinzip auch schon zu, wenn ich dem Nachbarkind einen Apfel aus meinem Garten schenke.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zum ersten Satz keinen Kommentar meinerseits wieder ...
> 
> aber schön, dass Du mich, auf Deine Art natürlich, auf mögliche Probleme hinweist.
> 
> ...



Ok, warst schneller als ich mit dem Kommentar. :m


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Hütten sind zumutbar erreichbar, dort sind auch die vereinseigenen Parkplätze .. sicherlich wird es je nachdem wo die Fangplätze sind, Umstände machen.
> 
> Es geht einfach um abschreckende Wirkung,
> weil wenn erwischt, dann ist dadurch nun doch eine Strafe möglich, was bisher nicht war (und wir bekommen die schwarzen Schafe, das schaffen wir dann  )
> ...



Kabelbinder kannst du wieder öffnen.nur von hinten einen kleine schraubendreher unter das Band und dann kannst du ihn aufziehen(das wäre dann ein Schlupfloch).
Ich habe nur immer gelesen das beim Loten, vom Echolot gesprochen wurde. Kann es nicht auch die lange Angel mit dem Lotblei sein  diese ist dann ruckzuck wieder eine einsatzfähige Angel.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ok, warst schneller als ich mit dem Kommentar. :m



Nicht aufregen. Ich habe es doch schon lange vor eurem Kommentar gelöscht.
Bin bereits selber darauf gestossen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist schon irgendwie lustig.
> Tamtam um die Forellen machen aber dann gegen das bayrische Fischereigesetz verstossen in dem man gefangenen Fisch an andere Personen verschenkt.
> 
> Denn das Inverkehrbringen von selbst gefangenen Fisch ist auch in Bayern verboten.
> ...





Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen. Ich habe es doch schon lange vor eurem Kommentar gelöscht.
> Bin bereits selber darauf gestossen.



Du meinst obiges Posting?

Also ich kann es noch lesen ... und wie zu sehen, zitieren.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder kannst du wieder öffnen.nur von hinten einen kleine schraubendreher unter das Band und dann kannst du ihn aufziehen(das wäre dann ein Schlupfloch).
> Ich habe nur immer gelesen das beim Loten, vom Echolot gesprochen wurde. Kann es nicht auch die lange Angel mit dem Lotblei sein  diese ist dann ruckzuck wieder eine einsatzfähige Angel.



Oh, sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
Hatte unmittelbar nach dem Schreiben auf löschen gedrückt.
|kopfkrat

Dann jetzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *vonda1909*
> 
> 
> ...


Was @vonda1909 jetzt damit zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht,
aber ich kann Dir wegen Deines Postings helfen:

Du hast den Beitrag 2mal eingestellt gehabt, den, der jetzt sichtbar ist und einmal diesen etwas länger mit einem Absatz mit äußerst unpassenden Smilies; diesen zweiten hast du dann gelöscht, und das war gut so, denn sonst hätte ich beinahe die Grenze für mich erreicht, Dich dann doch zu kommentieren


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder kannst du wieder öffnen.nur von hinten einen kleine schraubendreher unter das Band und dann kannst du ihn aufziehen(das wäre dann ein Schlupfloch).



Das dürfte eher eine eindeutig unzulässige(vorsätzliche) Manipulation einer vorgeschriebenen Fangkennzeichnung sein. 

Ich kann mir auch mit viel Phantasie nicht vorstellen, das Kontrollorgane(bezogen auf Laichzeit's Lachsbeispiel) sowas als kreativ interpretierbar werten würden..da dürfte es richtig was auf die Mütze geben. 

Lotverbot(Ausnahme Echo, Spezielle Betretungsverbote an Vereinsgewässern ) ist mir nicht bekannt.

Das mit dem fiktiven Umbau der Lotmontage zur fangfähigen Angel hatten wir bereits in einem anderen Fred am Beispiel der Kanal Verbandsstrecke..da sagte aber selbst die Behörde, das loten halt loten und keine fangfähige Angel sei. Somit auch kein Erlaubnisschein nötig wäre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen. Ich habe es doch schon lange vor eurem Kommentar gelöscht.
> Bin bereits selber darauf gestossen.



Ich finde es super, wenn jemand offen Fehler eingesteht. #6

Die Sache mit dem Inverkehrbringen von Lebensmitteln wird aber tatsächlich immer komplexer und risikoreicher. Der Vorstand des Fußballvereins, in dem mein Sohn spielt, hat erst vorige Woche alle Trainer auf die Probleme aufmerksam gemacht, die der Verkauf von seitens der Eltern gespendeten Salaten bei Spielen (Einnahmequelle für die Mannschaftskasse) bedeuten kann, wenn Zuschauern plötzlich schlecht wird.

Und bevor jemand gackert: Natürlich ist solch ein Verkauf auch wegen nicht versteuerter Einnahmen problematisch (selbst im Kinderfußball, bei einem gemeinnützigen Verein).


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Hallo,



> aber dann gegen das bayrische Fischereigesetz verstossen in dem man gefangenen Fisch an andere Personen verschenkt.



Nun ja, man kann wohl nicht von jedem hier erwarten, die entsprechenden Gesetze erst mal zu lesen, bevor man irgendwelche Kommentare dazu raushaut.

Geschweige denn ne Entschuldigung, wenn andere User falsch beschuldigt wurden.

Aber da kann man gelassen drüber wegsehen, wie die deutsche Eiche halt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Praxis (Handlungsleitlinie):

Fische, die sachgemäß versorgt wurden,  aus einem nicht beanstandeten Gewässer (das liegt vor, solange keine Verzehrseinschränkungen von einer Behörde dem Bewirtschafter vorliegen oder andere zu geltenmachende Gründe, die dem Bewirtschafter oder dem einzelnen Angelausübungsberechtigten bei aller Sorgfaltspflicht bekannt sein müssten) zu verschenken (oder gemeinsam zu verzehren) (gar zu verkaufen) ist rechtl. auch im Sinne der Lebensmittelhgiene unbedenklich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

rechtliche Begründung:

Bei Fischen sprechen lebensmittelhygienische Vorschriften nicht gegen das Verschenken der Fische in sogn. k*leinen Mengen*
laut
§ 5 der Lebensmittelhygiene-Verordnung (LMHV) 

i. V. m.  Anlage 2 

Das Verschenken (sogar der Verkauf) ist in kleinen Mengen bedenkenlos möglich
bzw. 
erlaubt#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> rechtliche Begründung:
> 
> Bei Fischen sprechen lebensmittelhygienische Vorschriften nicht gegen das Verschenken der Fische in sogn. k*leinen Mengen*
> laut
> ...



Gibt es eine Definition für "kleine Menge"? Hier gab es vor 2 Jahren eine Belehrung aller Vereinsvorstände (von Feuerwehr bis Fischereiverein), was hinsichtlich des Verkaufs von Lebensmitteln auf Feiern etc. zu beachten ist. Der Aufhänger waren offiziell  verschärfte Bestimmungen seitens der EU. Da wurde der Teufel an die Wand gemalt und einige kleine Vereine haben daraufhin öffentliche Feste abgesagt.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder kannst du wieder öffnen.nur von hinten einen kleine schraubendreher unter das Band und dann kannst du ihn aufziehen(das wäre dann ein Schlupfloch).



Ich habe diese Teile Kabelbinder genannt, weil sie für mich wie Kabelbinder aussehen. Eigentlich sind es Plastikplomben und die bekommt man nicht wieder auf, ohne sie zu zerstören.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Diese Verordnung EU-VO 852/2004 betrifft doch in der Lebensmittelindustrie tätige Unternehmen. Sie setzt Hygieneziele auf allen Produktionsstufen.

Egal, die in der Verordnung gesetzten Ziele, zutreffend für uns jetzt oder nicht, sind ja durch Anlage 2 (siehe obigen link) sowieso gewährleistet.
Also kein Widerspruch oder irgendwie einschränkend.
Es geht in unserer Diskussion zudem rein um "Weitergabe von Primärerzeugnissen in kleinen Mengen", das gesondert mitgliedstaatlich geregelt ist.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diese Verordnung EU-VO 852/2004 betrifft doch in der Lebensmittelindustrie tätige Unternehmen. Sie setzt Hygieneziele auf allen Produktionsstufen.
> 
> Egal, die in der Verordnung gesetzten Ziele, zutreffend für uns jetzt oder nicht, sind ja durch Anlage 2 (siehe obigen link) sowieso gewährleistet.
> Also kein Widerspruch oder irgendwie einschränkend.
> Es geht in unserer Diskussion zudem rein um "Weitergabe von Primärerzeugnissen in kleinen Mengen", das gesondert mitgliedstaatlich geregelt ist.




War das  alles zum Thema  das man  in Bayern einem Bedürftigen  keinen gefangen  Fisch  schenken darf.?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Toni_1962*
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Frage verstehe ich nicht, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass du die vorherigen Postings von mir mit den konkreten rechtl. Bestimmungen für Verschenken in Bayern gelesen hast sowie erkannt hast, dass deine Frage sich ja nur meine konkrete Antwort für Bastido auf diese von ihm nachgefragten Norm war.

Oder sollte ich mich irren und auch Du gehörst zu den usern, die alles zerreden, weil sie nicht fähig und willens sind, eine Diskussion wenigestens 6 Postings lang zu verfolgen oder nur nachzulesen?! |uhoh:

Da ich ja nicht davon ausgehe, dass Du zu diesen usern gehörst, erläutere mir bitte Deine Frage  ich antworte gerne , soweit es keine Redundanz darstellt.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar.
> 
> Wir haben Bedürftige, die auf unsere Parkplätze aufpassen und dafür eben Ansprache haben und auch bei uns haben, die bekommen bereits mal einen Fisch, Zigaretten, werden zum Amt gefahren usw ...
> Privatpersonen
> Das meinte ich, als ich heute sagte, das Verschenken ist an sich problemlos und bereits gewährleistet.



Nun es geht um dieses ein Paar Fische an Bekannte und nun EU Vorschriften einzuhalten  ist aber weit hergeholt.Und was ich nicht verstehe welchen Anspruch haben die von dem du schreibst?
Man kann ja schon meinen das die  Mama sich rechtlich absichern muss wenn sie den eigenen Kindern ein Pausebrot mitgibt.Rückstellung derSpeiseprobe Kühlkette .ect.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun es geht um dieses ein Paar Fische an Bekannte und nun EU Vorschriften einzuhalten  ist aber weit hergeholt.Und was ich nicht verstehe welchen Anspruch haben die von dem du schreibst?
> Man kann ja schon meinen das die  Mama sich rechtlich absichern muss wenn sie den eigenen Kindern ein Pausebrot mitgibt.Rückstellung derSpeiseprobe Kühlkette .ect.




Ich kann dein Posting leider wieder nicht einordnen.

Solltest du mich meinen? 
Dazu dann: Ich sah von Anfang an kein Problem gelegentlich Fische an Bedürftige zu verschenken.
Ich bin aber von Mitdiskutanten auf die Möglichkeit eines rechtl. Verbotes  Fisches weiterzugeben hingewiesen worden, das ich überprüfte.
Ich bin zudem dann von Mitdiskutanten auf EU Verordnungen hinsichtllich Hygiene aufmerksam gemacht worden, die ich überprüfte.

Und als Fazit bleibt:
Alle Einwände gegen meinen Vorschlag konnte ich widerlegen. Ich bleibe bei meiner ursprünglichen Meinung.

Aber da du mich ja aus der Logik heraus nicht meinen kannst (du hast ja meine Idee, Meinung, Begründungen sicherlich konzentriert gelesen):

Solltest du die Mitdiskutanten, die rechtl. Probleme gesehen haben, meinen? 
Dazu dann: Ich finde es wertvoll, wenn Einwände in einer Diskussion kommen, die mögl. Probleme ansprechen, damit diese überprüft werden können.
Hierzu bin ich jedem ausnahmslos dankbar, der mögl. Probleme, auch aus EU VO, anprach! 

Weiter:
Wer hat welche Ansprüche? Erklärst du mir bitte deine Frage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Nicht satzungsmäßig! Aufnahme in die Gewässerordnung als Anhang, was außerhalb der Satzung steht (auch rechtl. nachgeprüft); es ist kein planmäßiges Einsammeln, sondern es wird ein Ausnahmefall geregelt: der Verein behält sich die Weitergabe als "Gefälligkeit" vor (darf wohl sogar rechtlich den Fisch in die Biotonne werfen ("vernünftiger Grund: Verwertung" u.a. greift nicht zwingend, werde ich heute noch überprüfen)).

Die zuletzt zitierte EU VO greift nicht, Mitgliedsstaaten dürfen Ausnahmeregelungen treffen für Kleinbetriebe im örtl. Umfeld u.a.; hier greift die Regelung des mitgliedsstaatl. Ministeriums für Weitergabe von kleinen Mengen von Primärerzeugnissen (die Frage, wie groß eine kleine Menge ist, spielt in der Größenordnung, die zu erwarten ist, nicht). Die Punkte der hierzu erwähnten Anlage sind gewährleistet.
(zu den bezuggenommenen Gesetzen, Verordnungen siehe entsprechende Postings).

Ich sehe die Sacche als "wasserdicht", was jedoch eine zusätzliche Anfrage bei dem zuständigen Amt für Lebensmittelüberwachung nicht ausschließt.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

.....Leute, habt Ihr Langeweile? 

Wir haben genug Gesetze und Regulierungen. Wer soll da durchblicken und den ganzen Quatsch auch noch behalten. 

Am besten immer den eigenen, gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzen und machen. Dann wird´s schon passen. Ach so, im Zweifel einfach nicht erwischen lassen oder drüber quatschen.

Ich werde völlig wahnsinnig von unserer deutschen / EU Regulierungssucht. 

Geht lieber in Euren Hobbykeller und bereitet das Gerät für die kommende Saison vor. :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> .....Leute, habt Ihr Langeweile?
> 
> Wir haben genug Gesetze und Regulierungen. Wer soll da durchblicken und den ganzen Quatsch auch noch behalten.
> 
> ...




Wie übst du denn deine Verantwortung als Vorstand im Sinne eines Vereinsrechts, das persönlich haftbar macht, aus?#
Du magst ja an sich Recht haben, aber wenn dann wie hier im Thread plötzlich auch im Verein Behauptungen, dass das Verschenken von Fischen verboten ist in Deutschland und weitere wichtige Anmerkungen bezüglich Hygienevorschriften kommen, was dann?
Dann steht einer als Schuldiger da ...
und die Schlupflochsucher, um die es ja hier geht, suchen eben auch in der Vereinsregelung gleich mal wieder ihr Schlupfloch ...

lieber alles deswegen ausdiskutieren wegen mögl. Schlupflöcher #6


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie übst du denn deine Verantwortung als Vorstand im Sinne eines Vereinsrechts, das persönlich haftbar macht, aus?#
> Du magst ja an sich Recht haben, aber wenn dann wie hier im Thread plötzlich auch im Verein Behauptungen, dass das Verschenken von Fischen verboten ist in Deutschland und weitere wichtige Anmerkungen bezüglich Hygienevorschriften kommen, was dann?
> Dann steht einer als Schuldiger da ...
> und die Schlupflochsucher, um die es ja hier geht, suchen eben auch in der Vereinsregelung gleich mal wieder ihr Schlupfloch ...
> ...



Ich wäre sicher ein geiler Vorsitzender im Verein :q 

Schlusssatz wäre immer: Bleibt sauber, schaltet Eure Birne ein und lasst Euch im Zweifel von mir nicht erwischen 

Wir Angler (insbesondere in Deutschland) machen uns leider gegenseitig mittlerweile das Leben schwer. Dazu benötigen wir PETRA, NABU und die anderen Konsorten überhaupt nicht mehr. Furchtbar....

Leider sind in den Vorständen und Gremien der Vereine häufig auch nur noch Theoretiker am Werk, die das Angeln nur noch einmal im Jahr in Norwegen betreiben. Einfach mal öfter locker durch die Hose atmen, angeln gehen und die Natur genießen, anstatt alles in höchster Bürokratie zu zerreden. Angeln soll entspannen und nicht Spannungen aufbauen.

Und falls mal einer der einfachen Angler komplizierte Fragen stellt, darf man Ihm auch als Vorstand mal unkompliziert empfehlen sich einen anderen Verein zu suchen. Auch Ihr Vorstände habt das Recht auf Erholung und Entspannung bei Eurem Hobby.

Begründung: siehe oben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Siehste Rheinangler,
da haben wir was mit deinem Schlusswort gemeinsam., denn das sage ich auch immer.

Aber was nützt es, wenn Mitglieder so wie eben hier im Thread auch offen sagen, Birne muss ich nicht einsschalten und mein Menschenverstand ist so gesund, wie ich es möchte?!
Und dann schaut man, um Frieden zu erhalten nach Regelungen; viele Vereine sperren eben Gewässer für alle, was mit Recht als nicht angemessen gesehen wird, und deswegen nun die Idee, es so zu gestalten, schwarze Schafe es schwerer zu machen oder sich eine Betrafungsmöglichkeit zu schaffen, anstatt kollektiv alle zu sanktionieren.

Wir müssen in Bayern nach Besatzmaßnahmen als Verein sicherstellen, dass auf den Satzfisch nicht geangelt wird; wir im Verein wurden bereits diesbezüglich kontrolliert (und gemahnt), eben ob wird das gewährleisten können; fast alle Vereine sperren deswegen das komplette Gewässer zum Nachteil aller; die Komplettsperre ist aber gesetzlich nicht notwendig! Deswegen suche ich Möglichkeiten, dass wenn Forellen gesetzt, der Hecht und Zander und Waller und Karfpen und der USW. Angler nicht zuhause bleiben muss. Nur eins kann ich nicht machen: Das Gesetz ändern!

Aber die Bedenken gegen alles, was ich mir hierzu überlegt habe und vorgestellt (schon vor Jahren hat mir ein AB-Funktionär sehr geschadet, als ich das als Tipp für Vereine schrieb) und was ich hier gerade überlege, sind so groß, dass ich ja den besonnenen Bedenkenträger (ausdrückliches Danke diesen !)  und besonders dem Gegenschreier (tja, dass sind die Problemschaffer in Theorie und Praxis) entgegenkomme und doch weiterhin komplett sperre!


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Wir haben Bedürftige, die auf unsere Parkplätze aufpassen und dafür eben  Ansprache haben und auch bei uns haben, die bekommen bereits mal einen  Fisch,.
das war doch deine Aussage Toni
also welchen Anspruch haben die auf Fisch und Ziegaretten.
Oder weist du nun selbst schon nicht mehr was du wann nieder geschrieben hast?


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Siehste Rheinangler,
> da haben wir was mit deinem Schlusswort gemeinsam., denn das sage ich auch immer.
> 
> Aber was nützt es, wenn Mitglieder so wie eben hier im Thread auch offen sagen, Birne muss ich nicht einsschalten und mein Menschenverstand ist so gesund, wie ich es möchte?!
> ...



....ich glaube zu verstehen, was Euch Vorständen an Elend begegnet. Ich würde dabei völlig wahnsinnig werden und die Brocken schmeißen. Ich würde lieber angeln gehen, meinen gesunden Menschenverstand mitnehmen und mich nicht erwischen lassen. :q 

Welcher Schwachkopf hat sich denn so ein Gesetz einfallen lassen - einen frisch eingesetzen Fisch nicht fangen zu dürfen??? 

Was soll das und wie lange darf der nicht gefangen werden? 

Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken - so ein Gesetz darf doch überhaupt nicht entstehen, bzw. muss sofort im Keim erstickt werden. Thema starke Angler - Verbände.....

Der Schlaumeier, der das Gesetz vorgeschlagen hat gehört in einen weissen Kittel gesteckt..... Alternativ darf er sich gerne mit der zu großen Zunahme der schwarzen Kormoranpest beschäftigen - dann hätten die Vereine auch nicht so einen hohen Bedarf an externen Besatz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> An Eurer Lebensmittelüberwachung wirst Du nicht vorbeikommen.



Wo liest du das raus? #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wir haben Bedürftige, die auf unsere Parkplätze aufpassen und dafür eben  Ansprache haben und auch bei uns haben, die bekommen bereits mal einen  Fisch,.
> das war doch deine Aussage Toni
> also welchen Anspruch haben die auf Fisch und Ziegaretten.
> Oder weist du nun selbst schon nicht mehr was du wann nieder geschrieben hast?



Ich weiß sehr wohl, was ich geschrieben habe.
Ich habe von keinem Anspruch geschrieben, sondern von Gefälligkeiten Privatpersonen gegenüber, die eben sich auf unseren Parkplätzen aufhalten, dort aufpassen um Ansprache zu haben, die sie sonst im Leben nicht mehr finden;
es besteht kein Anspruch.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Toni hast du nun keine erklärung für mich?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Welcher Schwachkopf hat sich denn so ein Gesetz einfallen lassen - einen frisch eingesetzen Fisch nicht fangen zu dürfen???
> 
> Was soll das und wie lange darf der nicht gefangen werden?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nach Besatzmaßnahmen ist das Angeln auf die besetzte Art 2 oder auch 4 Wochen lang verboten, je nachdem ob es sich um ein geschlossenes Gewässer handelt oder nicht.
Du darfts, bevor Du urteilst nicht vergessen, dass Forellenpuffs o.Ä. bei uns in Bayern keine Rolle spielen.
In "freien" Gewässern  macht es schon Sinn auf die frisch besetzte Art erstmal nicht zu angeln, damit die Fische sich etwas eingewöhnen können.
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist: ich fände es lächerlich, wenn frühmorgens z.B. Karpfen besetzt würden und nachmittags darauf geangelt wird#d.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Besatzmaßnahmen ist das Angeln auf die besetzte Art 2 oder auch 4 Wochen lang verboten, je nachdem ob es sich um ein geschlossenes Gewässer handelt oder nicht.
> Du darfts, bevor Du urteilst nicht vergessen, dass Forellenpuffs o.Ä. bei uns in Bayern keine Rolle spielen.
> ...



....ich kann Deine Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber wie soll der Wurm am Haken trennen und entscheiden wer Ihn fressen darf und wer nicht. In der Konsequenz müsste also das Gewässer für 2-4 Wochen konsequent für alle Angler gesperrt werden. Ob das der Sache dienlich ist und das angemessen ist - ich finde nicht....? 

Vielmehr würde ich es mit den schriftlichen Regulierungen nicht übertreiben und an den gesunden Menschenverstand der Vereinskollegen appelieren. 

Wer nachweislich davon nicht genug besitzt und gezielt frische Satzfische beangelt und dann auch noch entnimmt, dem würde ich als Vorstand dann eine Briefmarke geben. Die kann er sich auf den Hintern nageln und sich nenn neuen Club suchen....


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Weil mal angesprochen, auch wenn es uns hier im Problem nicht betrifft:

Für *Vereinsveranstaltungen*:
https://www.tuev-sued.de/gesundheit-lebensmittelsicherheit/lebensmittelsicherheit


*Vereinscheckliste 1:* für Veranstalter [ PDF 204 kB ] (Stand: 18.02.2008)
*Vereinscheckliste 2:* für ehrenamtliche Helfer [ PDF 179 kB ] (Stand: 18.02.2008)
Betrifft uns hier aber eben nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....ich kann Deine Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber wie soll der Wurm am Haken trennen und entscheiden wer Ihn fressen darf und wer nicht. In der Konsequenz müsste also das Gewässer für 2-4 Wochen konsequent für alle Angler gesperrt werden. Ob das der Sache dienlich ist und das angemessen ist - ich finde nicht....?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikesch (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, ich weiss, das Entnahmegebot in Bayern- aber da merkt eh kein Mensch darauf.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...


Leben und fischen lassen. #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Und Problematik des Threads wieder nicht erkannt!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Leben und fischen lassen. #h




Nur manche lassen Dich nicht so Leben wie Du möchtest.
Da kommt ne Behörde vorbei und dann gibt es eins aufs Dach.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach machen und ihr seit safe.




Werde ich machen.


----------



## oberfranke (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Rheinangler;4800554. ... Ja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vonda1909 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur manche lassen Dich nicht so Leben wie Du möchtest.
> Da kommt ne Behörde vorbei und dann gibt es eins aufs Dach.


Dann soltest du mal dein Leben überdenken warum das bei dir so ist !


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Kurzer Bericht zur HV:

Ich habe die Idee mit der Formulierung in der Hauptversammlung vorgebracht.
Nicht als Antrag oder Bekanntgabe eines Vorstandsbeschluss, sondern nur als Andenken der Idee (Ich habe immer auf Meinungsbild der Mitglieder, weitgehender  Mitbestimmung und grundsätzlicher Transparenz gesetzt, auch wenn vieles nach Satzung nicht nötig wäre). Mögl. rechtl. Probleme habe ich durch Anfragen bei Behörden und Ämter ausschließen können, wie mir im Thread geraten wurde.

Die Resonanz war doch ablehnend. Die Meldungen, also somit die lauten Stimmen, sahen es als zu "kompliziert" an.
Sie wollen lieber Komplettsperre der Gewässer, notfalls von Januar bis Mitte April, wenn Fische, auch geschont, nicht entnommen werden dürfen zum persönlichen Aneignen.
Diese Stimmen kamen nicht von den Raubfischanglern, sondern von den Forellenangler (Besatzangler) und erstaunlicherweise von den Karpfenspezies, die in dieser Jahreszeit nicht angeln gehen.
Somit sind die Stimmen ausschließlich aus den Lagern der grundsätzlich Entnehmern und den bekennenden Zurücksetzern gekommen.

Ich werde den Gedanken an Liberalisierung der Gewässerordnung und den Gedanken Angeln so frei wie möglich zu halten und gestalten nicht aus den Augen verlieren, sondern verstärkt noch verfolgen, denn in 1 Jahr ist die HV mit Wahl und ich werde dann nicht mehr zur Verfügung für den Vorstand stehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*

Ich werde dran bleiben.
Aber die Tendenzen im Verein werden auch durch meine Mitvorständler immer erschreckender: Billige Fische, einseitiger Besatz, Willenlosigkeit und Uneinsicht alle Interessen gebührend zu berücksichtigen ...

1 Jahr noch und ich gehe angeln, wo und wie ich will ...
habe ja mehrere Vereine zur Auswahl 

Und wenn ich zur inneren Ruhe wieder komme, werde ich es wieder wie immer gelassener sehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr noch und ich gehe angeln, wo und wie ich will ...
> 
> Und wenn ich zur inneren Ruhe wieder komme, werde ich es wieder wie immer gelassener sehen


Ich drück Dir mal ganz kräftig den #6

Ich wende mich in 2018 sogar wieder dem ganz einfachen Angeln mehr zu.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Resonanz war doch ablehnend. Die Meldungen, also somit die lauten Stimmen, sahen es als zu "kompliziert" an.
> Sie wollen lieber Komplettsperre der Gewässer, notfalls von Januar bis Mitte April, wenn Fische, auch geschont, nicht entnommen werden dürfen zum persönlichen Aneignen.



Gibt es für die betroffenen Fischarten (Seeforelle?) eine begrenzte Jahresfangmenge? In dem Fall könnte man geschonte oder untermaßig entnommene Fische als ein Mehrfaches zählen, wodurch der Schonzeitfrevler seine Jahresmenge schneller aufbraucht und sich dadurch der Verstoß für ihn nicht mehr lohnt. Das halte ich für recht unkompliziert.


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gibt es für die betroffenen Fischarten (Seeforelle?) eine begrenzte Jahresfangmenge? In dem Fall könnte man geschonte oder untermaßig entnommene Fische als ein Mehrfaches zählen, wodurch der Schonzeitfrevler seine Jahresmenge schneller aufbraucht und sich dadurch der Verstoß für ihn nicht mehr lohnt. Das halte ich für recht unkompliziert.



dann aber noch multiplizieren mit den mondphasen...

ist noch einfacher :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Schlupflochsucherei (un-) Problematisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gibt es für die betroffenen Fischarten  (Seeforelle?) eine begrenzte Jahresfangmenge? In dem Fall könnte man  geschonte oder untermaßig entnommene Fische als ein Mehrfaches zählen,  wodurch der Schonzeitfrevler seine Jahresmenge schneller aufbraucht und  sich dadurch der Verstoß für ihn nicht mehr lohnt. Das halte ich für  recht unkompliziert.



Das würde aber eine Einschränkung aller bedeuten. Das will ich ja verhindern und wo bestehend und nicht sinnvoll begründbar (z.B. Bestandsaufbau) abschaffen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2018)

So ... Gewässerordnung für die Angelsaison 2019 ist nun am Ende des Jahres raus, wie hier Anfang des Jahres von mir angedacht.
Sie bietet nun ein größeres zeitliches Angelfenster für Angler, die auf Fische angeln wollen, die nicht gesperrt sind.
Somit verhindere ich eine komplette Gewässersperre.
Einer erneute Diskussion auf der HV, wie am 17.03.18 oben beschrieben, stelle ich mich nicht mehr.
Es sind in dem Jahr vorausgehend viele auch konfliktreiche Gespräche gelaufen. Diese konfliktreichen Gespräche waren tendenziel inhaltlich erwartet und erneut ernüchternd.
Ich sehe es nicht mehr ein, solange ich in Vereins"würden" bin, das Angeln wegen Zielfisch-/Saisonangler, die missgönnig sind, weiterhin in Zeit und Besatz einzuschränken.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Dezember 2018)

Fakt ist doch, dass bei sich bei einer Gruppe>10 Personen immer Leute finden, die Regeln ausreizen. Da hilft also kein gejammere, sondern nur das Aufstellen klarer sauberer Regeln, wobei man auch übertreiben kann.
In der Regel wird meiner Meinung nach eher zuviel verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Eben und deswegen formulierte ich Wege aus Verboten, und das Gejammere derer, die nichts verlieren, aber Zugewinn andere missgönnen, nehme ich zur Kenntnis und darf meine Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------

